# Guild Wars- Fragen&Meinungen von euch



## Xyr0n (30. März 2005)

Hi,
hab bei Forensuche 90% nur "haste maln Key" threads gefunden   .
Darum dachte ich mir mach ich maln neuen Thread auf und guck ob überhaupt irgendeine    dieses game kennt ;D. Da ich am überlegen bin mir es zu kaufen , ich aber erst seit 2 tagen dieses Spiel kenne und leider keine Beta zocken konnte  , wollt ich mal son paar fragen stelln .

1.Wie ist die Grafik??Ist sie wirklich so gut wie es rüberkommt??Oder ist sie eher so wie "morrowind"

2.Was gibbet für Landschaften??Ich meine is das meiste kahl,dunkel und grau oder gibts Wiesen,Meere,Wälder??

3.Wie ist das mit Tag/Nacht??Passt sich das der rl Zeit an,was ich net glaub, oder wechselt das einfach so im 2 stunden tackt??

4.Wie ist die Kamereführung??Ich hasse es wenn sie einfach so scheisse "wackelt" oder verfolgt sie die person gut?

5.Leveln ,es gibt ja max 20 lvl, hat man diese schnell drauf oder dauert es lange??Weil bei Wow/Sacred/d hat man 20 lvl mit einem fingershcnipps weg 

6.ach ja ,hat einer maln acc 4 me ? 

7.Was bevorzugt ihr für eine klasse??Ich spiel immer den "hau drauf typ" ^^

Ach ja sonst könnter auch noch alles was euch so in Kopf kommt posten ,eindrücke und alles so:>. Freue mich über alles positive/negative.
Achja n bericht über das Kampfsystem wäre net schlecht .Ach udn stimmt es das man Haustiere haben kann?? so kleine kampfhamster? 



soo ich bedanke mich dann schonmal


----------



## Nemesis447 (30. März 2005)

Xyr0n am 30.03.2005 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> 1.Wie ist die Grafik??Ist sie wirklich so gut wie es rüberkommt??Oder ist sie eher so wie "morrowind"



Die Grafik ist wirklich so gut. Kein Vergleich zu Morrowind, wo alles so grau und tot wirkt. Selbst die Wassereffekte sind besser



> 2.Was gibbet für Landschaften??Ich meine is das meiste kahl,dunkel und grau oder gibts Wiesen,Meere,Wälder??



Es gibt alle nur denkbaren Landschaften, von Wald-/Wiesen -Landschaft bis Schnee-, Wüsten und Dschungel Landschaft ist alles dabei! Such einfach mal auf der offiziellen Seite nach ein paar Screenshots! Übrigens alles mit Vegetation nix ist kahl!



> 3.Wie ist das mit Tag/Nacht??Passt sich das der rl Zeit an,was ich net glaub, oder wechselt das einfach so im 2 stunden tackt??



tag/nacht wechselt gibt es glaub ich garnicht, hängt eher von dem Ort ab wo du dich zur Zeit aufhälst.



> 4.Wie ist die Kamereführung??Ich hasse es wenn sie einfach so scheisse "wackelt" oder verfolgt sie die person gut?



Kamera ist einwandfrei, da wackelt nix, und man kann Stufenweise von First Person bis Third Person und auch Iso Perspektive wählen!
[/quote]



> 5.Leveln ,es gibt ja max 20 lvl, hat man diese schnell drauf oder dauert es lange??Weil bei Wow/Sacred/d hat man 20 lvl mit einem fingershcnipps weg




je nach dem wie lange du spielst benötigt man schon so 1-2 Wochen um Level 20 zu erreichen. Aber dann fängt der spaß ja erst richtig an! 




> 6.ach ja ,hat einer maln acc 4 me ?



nope  hab meinen Key von Amazon.



> 7.Was bevorzugt ihr für eine klasse??Ich spiel immer den "hau drauf typ" ^^



ich spiele immer den Monk, macht einfach super Spaß immer Wiederzubeleben und zu Heilen 

mfg Nem


----------



## tommyh (30. März 2005)

werd mir das game auch holen...   

aber bin überhaupt nicht erfahren in ommrpg´s ...  

welchen char sollte man wählen wenn man noch nie gezockt hat???

naja ist mal eine frage kommen sicher noch ein paar aber das game kommt ja sowieso erst in einem monat....


----------



## Xyr0n (30. März 2005)

tommyh am 30.03.2005 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> werd mir das game auch holen...
> 
> aber bin überhaupt nicht erfahren in ommrpg´s ...
> 
> ...



ich habs schon mit meinem bro %kumpel besprochen 
ich nehm Krieger ,is auch fast für jeden anfänger geeignet ;D
Mein bruder Necro macht auch bestimmt fun
und n kumpel mönche ;D

dann mahcn wir ne hardcore gilde :>

Also wie gesagt am leichtesten ,is nach meinen erfahrungen, immer der krieger, die einzig schwere entscheidung dort liegt welche waffe man nimmt ,axt,schwert,hammer  wobei ich auf 2Schwert oder Schwert+Schild kombi´s stehe


----------



## Vollmi (30. März 2005)

Xyr0n am 30.03.2005 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> 1.Wie ist die Grafik??Ist sie wirklich so gut wie es rüberkommt??Oder ist sie eher so wie "morrowind"
> 
> 2.Was gibbet für Landschaften??Ich meine is das meiste kahl,dunkel und grau oder gibts Wiesen,Meere,Wälder??
> 
> ...


1. Die Grafik finde ich genial, vor allem kann ich mit meiner GeForce 4 Ti-4200 auf vollen Details spielen 
2. Wurde ja schon beschrieben.
3. Es gibt keinen afaik keinen Tag-/Nachwechsel
4. Ich hatte noch keine Probleme damit.
5. Damit biste gut beschäftigt, wobei das Hauptmerkmal des Spiels ja PvP ist.
6. Nö, meinen geb ich nicht her. 
7. Ich hab nen Elementalist/Monk genommen, ich denk ma, den werd ich auch im finalen Game nehmen.
Achja, Guild Wars ist mein erstes Rollenspiel überhaupt (Schande über mich) und ich kann es jedem nur wärmstens empfehlen. 

Vollmi


----------



## Bhaal666 (31. März 2005)

Was hat man nach lvl 20 noch für Möglichkeiten seinen Charakter auszubauen?


----------



## Xyr0n (1. April 2005)

ich glaub sonst nur items ,aber dann soll ja der PvP Gildenspass beginnen ;D

weiss aba net obs stimmt ,da ich ja leider kein beta zock0r bin


----------



## sunanna (2. April 2005)

Also das Spiel würde sich sicher für alle Gelegentheitsspieler lohnen ,da die monatlichen Gebühren entfallen. Und in GW ist der Schwerpunkt mehr auf PvP gelegt(deswegen "Guild Wars").
Doch man finanziert sich das alles durch Add-onns,die (wie ich gehört habe) halbjährlich kommen sollen.
Man muss nicht die Add-onns kaufen,aber wenn man neue Gebiete erforschen will etc. sollte man es schon,damit es einem nicht schnell langweilig wird.
Also ich überleg mir schon ob ich lieber WoW oder doch lieber GW zocken soll,wegen den monatlichen Gebühren,da ich auch nicht zuviel zeit habe.

In GW sollen auch einige Entwickler von Diablo 2 mitwirken ^^


----------



## tommyh (2. April 2005)

sunanna am 02.04.2005 09:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das Spiel würde sich sicher für alle Gelegentheitsspieler lohnen ,da die monatlichen Gebühren entfallen. Und in GW ist der Schwerpunkt mehr auf PvP gelegt(deswegen "Guild Wars").
> Doch man finanziert sich das alles durch Add-onns,die (wie ich gehört habe) halbjährlich kommen sollen.
> Man muss nicht die Add-onns kaufen,aber wenn man neue Gebiete erforschen will etc. sollte man es schon,damit es einem nicht schnell langweilig wird.
> Also ich überleg mir schon ob ich lieber WoW oder doch lieber GW zocken soll,wegen den monatlichen Gebühren,da ich auch nicht zuviel zeit habe.
> ...




kann das mal einer erklären was PvP ist?!?!? und da gibt es ja noch zwei andere servertypen hab da noch nicht ganz durchgeblickt   


danke tommy


----------



## Solon25 (2. April 2005)

Bhaal666 am 31.03.2005 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat man nach lvl 20 noch für Möglichkeiten seinen Charakter auszubauen?



Bestimmt eine Menge. LV20 ist ja nur in der Beta Phase begrenzt.

Hab gestern bei Giga Games Guild Wars gesehen.

Im Gegensatz zur Beta muss man sich die 2. Klasse erst im Spiel verdienen. Sah so aus, das man die 2. Klasse also nicht direkt bei der Charakter Erstellung wählen kann. Auch Zauber gibt es dann erst im Spiel.

Hab an 2 Beta Events teilgenommen, meine Erfahrung daraus ist, das wohl viele junge/unerfahrene Spieler da sein werden. Deshalb war meine Wahl Krieger/Mönch auch sehr gut...   Es stürmten immer wieder einige los und zogen so 2 - 3 Gegnergruppen auf uns. Da ist es dann natürlich schwer zu überleben/wiederbeleben. Musste öfters erstmal stiften gehen, um dann von weitem wiederzubeleben usw.


----------



## Xyr0n (2. April 2005)

PvP steht für Player versus Player
Mit PvP meint man all jene Spielmodi, die einem erlauben gegen andere Menschen zu kämpfen. Zum PvP zählt auch das GvG.

den rest kann man hier nachlesn 
http://forum.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=27190


----------



## Bhaal666 (2. April 2005)

Solon25 am 02.04.2005 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Bhaal666 am 31.03.2005 18:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den Levelcap von 20 soll es auch in der Final geben. Hab das Spiel auch bei Giga gesehen und es gefällt mir.

Items sammeln wie in Diablo 2, Craften wie in Lineage 2, Action wie in Unreal Tournament 2004. 

Und das zu einem relativ günstigen Preis von rund € 40,00. Was will man mehr?


----------



## tommyh (2. April 2005)

Bhaal666 am 02.04.2005 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 02.04.2005 10:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




naja mit UT 2004 kann man es so finde ich nicht wirklich vergleich ist ja kein shooter....


----------



## Bhaal666 (2. April 2005)

tommyh am 02.04.2005 18:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Bhaal666 am 02.04.2005 13:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt schon, aber genauso actionreich, wenn man den Videos Glauben schenken darf.


----------



## Xyr0n (2. April 2005)

h3h3 naja habs mir jezz bei amazon bestellt und kanns auch noch vor release anzoggn ,FREU ! D:"


----------



## Bhaal666 (2. April 2005)

Xyr0n am 02.04.2005 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> h3h3 naja habs mir jezz bei amazon bestellt und kanns auch noch vor release anzoggn ,FREU ! D:"



Hab's mir gestern auch vorbestellt. Und zwar bei 4U2play.de

Kostet genauso viel wie bei Amazon.de (€39,99 inkl Versand), aber man bekommt noch ein A1 Poster 
 

MfG Bhaal


----------



## Xyr0n (2. April 2005)

Bhaal666 am 02.04.2005 20:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Xyr0n am 02.04.2005 20:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja ich hab gleich ne lieferung von 2 spieln gemacht bezahle somit,obwohl bei ienme spiel auch keiner wäre ^^, kein versand und insgesamt 80€ statt 82€


----------



## tommyh (3. April 2005)

die gilden werden aus dem boden spriesen wie sand am meer....


----------



## Bhaal666 (3. April 2005)

tommyh am 03.04.2005 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> die gilden werden aus dem boden spriesen wie sand am meer....



Das hoffe ich. Nach zahlreichen Videos und dem Giga-Bericht wird das Spiel der Oberhammer. Wer braucht da noch WoW?


----------



## Vollmi (3. April 2005)

Bhaal666 am 03.04.2005 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 03.04.2005 11:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die beiden Games kann man ned wirklich miteinander vergleichen...


----------



## sunanna (3. April 2005)

> Die beiden Games kann man ned wirklich miteinander vergleichen...



Stimtmt. Bei Guild Wars kann man nur in den Städten mit anderen komunizieren,aber solbald man rausgeht ist man nur in eine Instanz(wo du nur mit deiner Party bist und keine anderen spielr triffst), was einige aber bemänglen.
Also Guild wars ist für alle Leute gut,die gerne PvP spielen und viel Wert auf Tatik im Team legen.
Und Guild Wars zeigt einmal,dass man ein Online spiel spielen kann ohne monatliche kosten.   




> naja mit UT 2004 kann man es so finde ich nicht wirklich vergleich ist ja kein shooter....



Es spielt sich eher wie der team-deathmatch modus von egoshootern nur eben als rollenspiel

Die offizielle Bezeichnung für Guild Wars von ArenaNet ist übrigens CORPG (Cooperative RPG).


----------



## Pyrokar (3. April 2005)

es werden aber trotzdem kosten anfallen die nicht zu unterschätzen sin da sich das spiel addons finanziert.
die kosten werden nicht sooo weit voneinander entfernt sein wie manche jetzt hoffen


----------



## Xyr0n (3. April 2005)

aba die kosten kommen trotzdem net an die der anderen Kostenpflichtigen Onlinerollnspiele.

12€WoW, 13€ FF und kA wieviel bei EQ2

so kostet WoW&FF in 6 monaten 60-65€ ,ein Add-On aber nur 25€ also find ich gibbet da n enormen Preisunterschied


----------



## Vollmi (3. April 2005)

Xyr0n am 03.04.2005 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> aba die kosten kommen trotzdem net an die der anderen Kostenpflichtigen Onlinerollnspiele.
> 
> 12€WoW, 13€ FF und kA wieviel bei EQ2
> 
> so kostet WoW&FF in 6 monaten 60-65€ ,ein Add-On aber nur 25€ also find ich gibbet da n enormen Preisunterschied


Aber anscheinend soll alle 3 Monate ein Addon rauskommen, dann hast auch deine 60€


----------



## Bhaal666 (3. April 2005)

Vollmi am 03.04.2005 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Xyr0n am 03.04.2005 19:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich les immer 3 Monate. Wo habt ihr das her?

Auf der offiziellen Seite http://www.guildwars.com ist von 6 - 9 Monaten die Rede.

MfG Bhaal


----------



## Xyr0n (3. April 2005)

Vollmi am 03.04.2005 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Xyr0n am 03.04.2005 19:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



laut offizieller seite 6-9 Monate ..........nicht 3 : /


----------



## Vollmi (3. April 2005)

Xyr0n am 03.04.2005 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Vollmi am 03.04.2005 19:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habs jetz zwar ned auf Anhieb auf der Page gefunden, aber wenn das so wäre, dann wär das ja preislich gesehen äußerst erträglich (vor allem für arme Schüler wie mich)  Ich meine aber, irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, dass es alle 3 Monate Add-Ons geben soll. Aber gut, vergessen wir das mal.


----------



## Hartl (3. April 2005)

Kann es sein, dass für Guild Wars eine Steam-artige Registration vonnöten sein wird?
Ich habe da mal son Gerücht gehört.


----------



## Vollmi (3. April 2005)

Hartl am 03.04.2005 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass für Guild Wars eine Steam-artige Registration vonnöten sein wird?
> Ich habe da mal son Gerücht gehört.


Wie meinst des? Du kaufst dir das Game, machst dir nen Account, gibst deinen Key ein, fertig.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. April 2005)

Vollmi am 03.04.2005 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie meinst des? Du kaufst dir das Game, machst dir nen Account, gibst deinen Key ein, fertig.



So ist es.


----------



## Hartl (3. April 2005)

Ich frag nur weil ich mir NIE wieder denselben Scheiß wie bei HL2 antun will.
Aber wenn mir das anscheined eh erspart bleibt, dann is ja gut!


----------



## seppentoni (3. April 2005)

jo bin auch mal ein mit-freuer 

fragt mich nciht wie ich mal von dem spiel erfahren habe (nciht durch irgend ein magazin) mal einfach so.
hat mich ingerndie fasziniert, und shcon nur, das man nix im monat zahlen muss is ein vorragender vorteil im vergleich zu WoW.



werd mich dann warscheinlich mit elementarmagie beschäftigen


----------



## Bhaal666 (3. April 2005)

Hartl am 03.04.2005 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass für Guild Wars eine Steam-artige Registration vonnöten sein wird?
> Ich habe da mal son Gerücht gehört.



Was Du vermutlich meinst ist die Streaming-Technologie.

Es wird nur das gedownloadet, was man momentan braucht, z. B. die aktuelle Map. Du brauchst keine Patches mehr aufzuspielen.

Hat nichts mit Steam zu tun und ist für uns nur von Vorteil. 

Für alle, denen einiges unklar ist: http://www.guildwars.com


----------



## Xyr0n (3. April 2005)

http://gw.onlinewelten.com/include.php?path=start.php

Dort& in dem deutschen IRC #guildwars.de gibts jede menge infos ;D

Zitat aus dem FAQ 
"Nichts, denn GuildWars hat keine monatlichen Gebühren. Man bezahlt es einmal, wenn man es kauft und kann dann alle sechs bis neun Monate weitere Kapitel dazukaufen. Weitere Kapitel sind allerdings nicht verpflichtend."

 da stehts schwarz auf weiss


----------



## garris (4. April 2005)

Hat eigentlich ein Magazin (PCG, GS,...) schon mal darüber berichtet? Mir wäre es nämlich nicht aufgefallen. Und wenn das Spiel schon nächsten Monat (Ende April? Anfang Mai?) rauskommt, wüßte ich gerne Bescheid, wie gut es nun ist. Kommt dann wohl in der jeweiligen Mai- Ausgabe.
Hab über Internet von GW erfahren. Hab noch nie ein Online- Rollenspiel gehabt. Was mich bis jetzt aufgehalten hat, wie wahrscheinlich viele andere auch, waren die Onlinegebühren. Nicht, daß ich es mir nicht leisten kann, aber ich finde es einfach blöd monatlich zu zahlen. Bin dann ja praktisch "gezwungen" zu spielen, weil ich ja schon bezahlt habe. Ich mag solche Verpflichtungen nicht...
Naja, jedenfalls will ich es mir nicht vorbestellen. Haben Vorbesteller noch andere Vorteile, außer den Divine Auras und der Tatsache, daß sie den Namen behalten können?
Hoffe, dieses Spiel wird wirklich so gut, wie zur Zeit alle tun, dann werde ich es mir sicher kaufen. Immerhin kommen ja die Sommerferien...


----------



## haggybear (4. April 2005)

was hat man denn für vorteile, wenn man es vorbestellt???


----------



## Xyr0n (4. April 2005)

haggybear am 04.04.2005 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> was hat man denn für vorteile, wenn man es vorbestellt???



1.Man bekommt  ,einen PreOrder Key ,mit diesem key kann man am 15.4-17.4 am letzten beta Weekend mitmachn.

2.Man bekommt ein besonderes item.

3.Wenn man an einem Beta WEekend(BWE)mitmacht is der name des chars für später reerviert.

4.Vorbesteller dürfen schon am 27.4 anfangen zu spieln ,die andern erst am 28.4 

gibt aba glaub noch mehr vorteile


----------



## Bhaal666 (4. April 2005)

haggybear am 04.04.2005 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> was hat man denn für vorteile, wenn man es vorbestellt???



Unabhängig von der Ausgabe (Standard oder Collector's Edition):

PreOrder Key (bekommt man per E-Mail):
   - um am Beta Wochenende (15.-17.04.) teilzunehmen
   - man kann schon einen Tag vor Release, also am 27.04. spielen (Client            gibt es auf der Homepage http://www.guildwars.com)
   - man erhält für jeden erstellten Char einen speziellen Gegenstand namens       "Chimeric Prisma", der die Primärfähigkeit erhöhen soll

(- bei http://www.4u2play.de erhält man zusätzlich ein DIN A1 Poster solange       der Vorrat reicht)

Für die ganz schlauen unter euch: Wenn man ab dem 28.04. weiter spielen will, braucht man den Release-Key (in der Spielepackung). 

MfG Bhaal

*Mist. Nicht schnell genug*


----------



## Vollmi (4. April 2005)

Xyr0n am 04.04.2005 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> 2.Man bekommt ein besonderes item.


Öhm, das Item gibts nur für die Leute, die sich die Collector's Edition vorbestellen. 
[Edit] Hier  gibt's ein neues GW Preview.


----------



## Xyr0n (4. April 2005)

Vollmi am 04.04.2005 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Xyr0n am 04.04.2005 14:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann schreibt Amazon.de aber lügn

Zitat
"Außerdem erhalten Sie mit dem Key ein „Chimeric Prisma“ im fertigen Spiel. Dieser exklusive magische Gegenstand wird die Hauptfähigkeit Ihres Charakters verbessern und ist an jede Klasse anpassbar."

DAS steht bei mir ,bei der GANZ normalen edition


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. April 2005)

Vollmi am 04.04.2005 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm, das Item gibts nur für die Leute, die sich die Collector's Edition vorbestellen.



Nöö, das gibts wohl auch bei der "normalen" Version. Ich habs mir bei Amazon vorbestellt und da steht auch bei der "normalen" Version:_ "Außerdem erhalten Sie mit dem Key ein „*Chimeric Prisma*“ im fertigen Spiel. Dieser exklusive magische Gegenstand wird die Hauptfähigkeit Ihres Charakters verbessern und ist an jede Klasse anpassbar."_: http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...8-1/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i1_xgl/302-2637474-8904023

Es gibt ja auch 2 verschiedene Packungsmotive, bin mal gespannt, welches ich bekomme *g*: http://images-eu.amazon.com/images/P/B000766XJE.03.LZZZZZZZ.jpg

Und das hier sind die Extras die die *Collectors Edition* beinhaltet:

*#  gebundenes Handbuch
# Spielhilfeübersicht mit den wichtigsten Befehlen und Tastaturübersicht
# Guild Wars Soundtrack-CD
# Logitech Kopfhörer
# Teamspeak-CD
# Guild Wars Art Book in Farbe (Hardcover)*

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## Xyr0n (4. April 2005)

jop sag i doch shadow_man ;D ,aba der andere glaubt usn ja net 
 
 

ich hab ja 2 X bestellt ,hoffe ich krieg wenigstens einmal die frau ;D find die cooler als den häßlichen mensch ;D


----------



## Vollmi (4. April 2005)

Xyr0n am 04.04.2005 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Vollmi am 04.04.2005 18:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja heidenei, alles was ich sag, stimmt ned (mehr). Als ich bestellt hab, wars noch ned so. Jetz hoff ich aber, dass ich auch so ein Prismadings (  ) bekomm. Am Anfang wars auch ned so, dass es nen BETA-Key zur normalen Ausgabe dazugibt, der war am Anfang ebenfalls der CE vorbehalten.

Cya, 
Vollmi

[Edit] Jetzt hackts doch ned auf mir rum


----------



## Xyr0n (4. April 2005)

> [Edit] Jetzt hackts doch ned auf mir rum



dooch :> musst ja bestraft werdn ;D.Nene is ja net schlimm wurde ja alles richtig gestellt .Aber ich hoffe das ich n Poster wie bei 4u2play bekomm ,aba nur wnens schön is ,sonst willsch das net ;D


----------



## Bhaal666 (4. April 2005)

Xyr0n am 04.04.2005 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> jop sag i doch shadow_man ;D ,aba der andere glaubt usn ja net
> 
> 
> 
> ich hab ja 2 X bestellt ,hoffe ich krieg wenigstens einmal die frau ;D find die cooler als den häßlichen mensch ;D



Hab's mir nicht bei Amazon.de sondern woanders bestellt. Hab ausdrücklich dazu geschrieben, daß ich das Warrior-Cover haben möchte. Außerdem gibt es kostenlos ein DIN A1 Poster dazu.  Meine Wahl ist die Nekromantin.

So habe ich beide Motive, wenn alles klappt. 

Vielleicht treffen wir uns zum Beta Event.


----------



## kronstoeckl (6. April 2005)

Solon25 am 02.04.2005 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Bhaal666 am 31.03.2005 18:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann mir jemand sagen, wie zB. DAS Kampfsystem aussieht? Ist das wieder nur so ein ”Waffe voreinstellen”-Gegner anklicken- zuschauen, wie die Figur das löst-Spiel oder sind das realere Fights wie zb in Gothic?
Die Grafik ist jedenfalls genial, auch die Kameraführung mit so einem mix aus 3rd Person und leichter Vogelperspektive, das ist viel realer als die Spiele, in denen man seine Krabbelgruppe mit Klicks von oben dirigiert.


----------



## Test-Driver (6. April 2005)

kronstoeckl am 06.04.2005 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie zB. DAS Kampfsystem aussieht? Ist das wieder nur so ein ”Waffe voreinstellen”-Gegner anklicken- zuschauen, wie die Figur das löst-Spiel oder sind das realere Fights wie zb in Gothic?
> Die Grafik ist jedenfalls genial, auch die Kameraführung mit so einem mix aus 3rd Person und leichter Vogelperspektive, das ist viel realer als die Spiele, in denen man seine Krabbelgruppe mit Klicks von oben dirigiert.



Es ist "anklicken und zuschauen advanced", denn während du zuschaust wie deine spielfigur automatisch auf den angeklickten gegner eindrischt kannst du bis zu 8 skills anklicken die du vorher festgelegt hast. 

Diese skills bewirken dann verschiedene dinge, z. b. du haust schneller zu, oder richtst mehr schaden an, oder heilst dich, etc. Die skills verlieren ihre wirkung nach kurzer zeit, meistens so nach 5-10 sekunden. Sie brauchen auch meistens längere zeit, bis man sie wieder verwenden kann.

Diese skills sind mitunter die einzige einflussnahme, die du auf den kampfverlauf hast.

Kurz gesagt: Wenn du auf ein forderndes, anspruchsvolles und realistisches kampfsystem wert legst, solltest du von guild wars unbedingt die finger lassen.


----------



## Vollmi (6. April 2005)

Test-Driver am 06.04.2005 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> kronstoeckl am 06.04.2005 12:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und wo wir grad bei Skills sind: Heilen kann man sich nur mit dem entsprechenden Skill - es gibt keine Tränke, daher ist es wichtig, dass in einer Gruppe mindestens ein Spieler als Primär-/Sekundär-Klasse den Mönch ausgewählt hat. Der kann/muss dann seine Teamkollegen heilen.


----------



## URSHAK (6. April 2005)

Xyr0n am 30.03.2005 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> hab bei Forensuche 90% nur "haste maln Key" threads gefunden   .
> Darum dachte ich mir mach ich maln neuen Thread auf und guck ob überhaupt irgendeine    dieses game kennt ;D. Da ich am überlegen bin mir es zu kaufen , ich aber erst seit 2 tagen dieses Spiel kenne und leider keine Beta zocken konnte  , wollt ich mal son paar fragen stelln .
> 
> ...


----------



## Xyr0n (7. April 2005)

n Account brauch ich jezz net mehr ,da ich ja vorbestellt hab und normal 2 bekomm müsste  aba trotzdem thx


----------



## garris (7. April 2005)

Irgendwie hat sich das mit dem Kämpfen negativ angehört. Naja, abwarten. Aber gibt es wirklich keine Möglichkeit sich zu heilen, wenn man nicht die entsprechende Klasse hat? Was spricht gegen Heiltränke? Dann kann ich ja alleine so gut wie gar nicht losziehen, wenn ich nicht den Mönch hab. Mir ist schon klar, daß es ein Online- Spiel ist, aber die Möglichkeit, kleinere Quest alleine zu lösen, sollte doch erhalten bleiben...


----------



## blade88 (7. April 2005)

Ich habe eine Frage zu diesem Bonusitem:
Laut Homepage ist das regulär bei der CE enthalten.
Bei Amazon scheint es aber bei jeder Vorbestellung enthalten zu sein. Was denn nun? Ich wollte mir eigentlich die CE normal im Laden kaufen (habe mein Internet-Volumen diesen Monat schon kräftig überzogen und die letzte Beta würde mir nicht viel bringen), aber alle Boni hätte ich schon gern 
Oder ist das ein anderes Item? (Homepage - "Göttliche Aura", Amazon - "Chimeric Prisma")


----------



## Xyr0n (7. April 2005)

Die HP regeneriert sich von selbst,also brauch man eigentlich keine tränke oO


----------



## Vollmi (7. April 2005)

garris am 07.04.2005 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie hat sich das mit dem Kämpfen negativ angehört. Naja, abwarten. Aber gibt es wirklich keine Möglichkeit sich zu heilen, wenn man nicht die entsprechende Klasse hat? Was spricht gegen Heiltränke? Dann kann ich ja alleine so gut wie gar nicht losziehen, wenn ich nicht den Mönch hab. Mir ist schon klar, daß es ein Online- Spiel ist, aber die Möglichkeit, kleinere Quest alleine zu lösen, sollte doch erhalten bleiben...


Also ich hab vergessen, dass man sich nach dem Kampf schon automatisch wieder heilt, aber im Kampf selber bist auf den Monk angewiesen.


----------



## Vollmi (7. April 2005)

blade88 am 07.04.2005 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe eine Frage zu diesem Bonusitem:
> Laut Homepage ist das regulär bei der CE enthalten.
> Bei Amazon scheint es aber bei jeder Vorbestellung enthalten zu sein. Was denn nun? Ich wollte mir eigentlich die CE normal im Laden kaufen (habe mein Internet-Volumen diesen Monat schon kräftig überzogen und die letzte Beta würde mir nicht viel bringen), aber alle Boni hätte ich schon gern
> Oder ist das ein anderes Item? (Homepage - "Göttliche Aura", Amazon - "Chimeric Prisma")


Alle Vorbesteller bei Amazon bekommen dieses Item, ganz gleich ob CE oder "nur" normale Version. Ich hab auch schon per Mail nachgefragt.


----------



## Test-Driver (7. April 2005)

garris am 07.04.2005 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie hat sich das mit dem Kämpfen negativ angehört. Naja, abwarten. Aber gibt es wirklich keine Möglichkeit sich zu heilen, wenn man nicht die entsprechende Klasse hat? Was spricht gegen Heiltränke? Dann kann ich ja alleine so gut wie gar nicht losziehen, wenn ich nicht den Mönch hab. Mir ist schon klar, daß es ein Online- Spiel ist, aber die Möglichkeit, kleinere Quest alleine zu lösen, sollte doch erhalten bleiben...



Ich denke dass jede Klasse sein eigenen heil-skill hat, so dass man sich zumindest selbst heilen kann, nur der mönch kann es eben am besten.

Aber alle Lebewesen in Guildwars haben wundersame selbstheilungskräfte, wenn du nur 5 Sekunden lang rumstehst regeneriert sich die Gesundheit automatisch, in ca. 10-15 Sekunden hat man wieder volle Trefferpunkte. Das gilt allerdings auch für alle gegner.. diese regenerieren sich schon während des kampfes. 

Alleine loszuziehen und quests zu lösen kannst du daher in guildwars vergessen, die regeneration der monster ist so schnell dass man alleine nicht genug schaden verursacht; eher heilt sich das monster während eines kampfs komplett als dass man es schafft die trefferpunkte runterzubringen.

Es besteht immerhin die möglichkeit alleine mit computergesteuerten gefährten loszuziehen, mit deren hilfe kann auch weit kommen.


----------



## Bhaal666 (7. April 2005)

blade88 am 07.04.2005 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe eine Frage zu diesem Bonusitem:
> Laut Homepage ist das regulär bei der CE enthalten.
> Bei Amazon scheint es aber bei jeder Vorbestellung enthalten zu sein. Was denn nun? Ich wollte mir eigentlich die CE normal im Laden kaufen (habe mein Internet-Volumen diesen Monat schon kräftig überzogen und die letzte Beta würde mir nicht viel bringen), aber alle Boni hätte ich schon gern
> Oder ist das ein anderes Item? (Homepage - "Göttliche Aura", Amazon - "Chimeric Prisma")



Alle Vorbesteller, ganz gleich welche Version Du bestellt, bekommen einen Pre-Order-Key. Wenn Du den eingibst, erhälst Du zum Release das "Chimeric Prisma".

Nur die Leute, die die Collector's Edition bestellen erhalten die "Göttlich Aura".


----------



## Xyr0n (7. April 2005)

Test-Driver am 07.04.2005 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Alleine loszuziehen und quests zu lösen kannst du daher in guildwars vergessen



Aha.Wieso is GW dann auch darauf ausgelegt das man sehr wohl alleine spielen kann??Wenn deiner Meinung nach die Monster sich schneller regeneriere als du Schaden austeiln kannst??*was übrigens NICHT der fall ist,wurde mir von ca. 20 leutz im IRC bestätigt*

Also würd ich auf diese aussage nix gebn oO


----------



## garris (7. April 2005)

Also mir kommt auch vor, daß schon öfters erwähnt wurde, sowohl von Usern hier, als auch von "offizieller" Seite, daß es sehr wohl Quest geben wird, die man alleine auch lösen kann. Für den Fall, daß ich mal schnell spielen will...
Habe an keinem BW teilgenommen, weshalb ich mich im Spiel selbst GAR NICHT auskenne, aber wäre/ist doch sehr seltsam, wenn sich die Monster schneller erholen als ich. Wie ist das eigentlich mit den computergesteuerten Charakteren, die einen Begleiten? Kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, daß ich auf die zurückgreifen werde, aber taugen die wenigstens was?
Mir kommt vor, daß hier eine Menge User sind, die viel auf das Spiel geben, weshalb ich mir auch schon die ganze Zeit überlege, ob ich mir nicht die Collectors Edition vorbestellen soll...


----------



## Vollmi (7. April 2005)

Test-Driver am 07.04.2005 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke dass jede Klasse sein eigenen heil-skill hat, so dass man sich zumindest selbst heilen kann, nur der mönch kann es eben am besten.
> 
> Aber alle Lebewesen in Guildwars haben wundersame selbstheilungskräfte, wenn du nur 5 Sekunden lang rumstehst regeneriert sich die Gesundheit automatisch, in ca. 10-15 Sekunden hat man wieder volle Trefferpunkte. Das gilt allerdings auch für alle gegner.. diese regenerieren sich schon während des kampfes.
> 
> ...


1. Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass sich ein reiner Krieger heilen kann. Nur so als Beispiel. Das geht meines Wissens nach nur, wenn er als Sekundär-Klasse den Mönch gewählt hat.
2. Mir ist nicht aufgefallen, dass sich die Monster heilen (und schon gar ned schneller als der Spieler) - aber es gibt auch Monster, die zaubern können; diese sind in der Lage sich zu heilen.


----------



## Vollmi (7. April 2005)

garris am 07.04.2005 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist das eigentlich mit den computergesteuerten Charakteren, die einen Begleiten? Kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, daß ich auf die zurückgreifen werde, aber taugen die wenigstens was?
> Mir kommt vor, daß hier eine Menge User sind, die viel auf das Spiel geben, weshalb ich mir auch schon die ganze Zeit überlege, ob ich mir nicht die Collectors Edition vorbestellen soll...


Also die Henchmen/Gefolgsleute, sind gar nicht so schlecht - wenn man halt mal keinen Spieler für seine Party findet, sind die computergesteuerten Begleiter auch zu gebrauchen.
Was den Kauf angeht: Schau dir mal die offizielle Seite an (die gibts jetzt auch auf Deutsch) oder eine der (guten) Fansites und lies dich dort mal ein bisschen durch die Foren. Vielleicht überzeugen dich die Meinungen. Ich kann dir GW auf jeden Fal empfehlen.

Cya, 
Vollmi


----------



## garris (7. April 2005)

Hab mir www.guildwars.com schon ausführlich angeschaut. Wurde inzwischen verändert => multilingual. Ich glaube ja auch, das das Spiel cool wird, aber bin viel zu sehr ein Pessimist, als das ich es mir jetzt schon vorbestellen könnte. Vor allem über Internet. Bin mir noch nicht im Klaren darüber, wie und ob das mit dem Umtauschen bei Amzon bzw. anderen Seiten funktioniert. Werde wohl eher abwarten, nur wenn man hier dauernd liest, wie es sich alles vorbestellen und noch dazu diese "Göttliche Aura" bzw. "Chimeric Prisma" bekommen, kann man schon neidisch werden...   
Aber falls das Spiel wirklich so gut ist, werd ich es mir 100%ig besorgen.


----------



## tommyh (7. April 2005)

also will schon mal tips sammeln von erfahrenen mmorpg spielern was für ne klasse sollte man spiele und was ist das mit der zweiten klasse das weiter vorne schon erwähnt wurde?!?!?

ich spekulier ja mit einem krieger aber was nimmt man da als zweite klasse?????

fragen über fragen vieleicht hat wer ein paar tips für mich


danke tommy


----------



## Xyr0n (8. April 2005)

tommyh am 07.04.2005 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> also will schon mal tips sammeln von erfahrenen mmorpg spielern was für ne klasse sollte man spiele und was ist das mit der zweiten klasse das weiter vorne schon erwähnt wurde?!?!?
> 
> ich spekulier ja mit einem krieger aber was nimmt man da als zweite klasse?????
> 
> ...



Kommt drauf an was du magst.Magst du Magie kannst du ein Warrior/elementarmagier machn.Willst du ne Kampfmaschien skill dir n guten Warrior/Monk , oder machs wie ich ;D nimm n Warrior/Ranger dann hastn süßes Tier ;D

Oder nimm einfach was vollkomm verrücktes ;D


----------



## Test-Driver (8. April 2005)

Vollmi am 07.04.2005 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass sich ein reiner Krieger heilen kann. Nur so als Beispiel. Das geht meines Wissens nach nur, wenn er als Sekundär-Klasse den Mönch gewählt hat.
> 
> 2. Mir ist nicht aufgefallen, dass sich die Monster heilen (und schon gar ned schneller als der Spieler) - aber es gibt auch Monster, die zaubern können; diese sind in der Lage sich zu heilen.



Kämpfer und Waldläufer haben ihre eigenen Heilungs-Skills (Trollsalbe, Siegel der Heilung), der Waldläufer hat auch skills zur gruppenheilung, die anderen Klassen habe ich nie probiert, ich gehe aber davon aus dass auch die auch ein Equivalent dazu haben.

Um noch mal auf das Solo-Spiel zurückzukommen: Wenn man als hochklassiger Charakter zu frühreren Missionen zurückgeht die man schon durch hat und diese erneut durchspielt, kann man gegen die unterklassigen Gegner dort auch ohne Gruppe bestehen.

Aber wer versuchet, seine aktuelle mission, die einen zum nächsten Gebiet bringt (was ja der normalfall ist), alleine ohne party anzugehen, hat nicht den hauch einer chance. Wer das nicht glaubt (oder nicht glauben will), soll es beim nächsten beta-weekend doch einfach mal selbst ausprobieren.


----------



## URSHAK (8. April 2005)

garris am 07.04.2005 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie hat sich das mit dem Kämpfen negativ angehört. Naja, abwarten. Aber gibt es wirklich keine Möglichkeit sich zu heilen, wenn man nicht die entsprechende Klasse hat? Was spricht gegen Heiltränke? Dann kann ich ja alleine so gut wie gar nicht losziehen, wenn ich nicht den Mönch hab. Mir ist schon klar, daß es ein Online- Spiel ist, aber die Möglichkeit, kleinere Quest alleine zu lösen, sollte doch erhalten bleiben...



jede klasse hat eine eigene heil skill für sich selbst, für quests alleine reicht die aber nicht


----------



## URSHAK (8. April 2005)

tommyh am 07.04.2005 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> also will schon mal tips sammeln von erfahrenen mmorpg spielern was für ne klasse sollte man spiele und was ist das mit der zweiten klasse das weiter vorne schon erwähnt wurde?!?!?
> 
> ich spekulier ja mit einem krieger aber was nimmt man da als zweite klasse?????
> 
> ...



hmm krieger, ich würd mönch nehmen. Ele und Me bräuchten halt viel mana und ein W viel leben, ne mischung wäre zwar viel einsetzbar allerdings nirgends richtig gut. Ein Mo wäre zum empfehlen, mit ner fetten rüstung hält der einiges aus (Monks mit Ele/Me sind schnell tot da sie im PvP die ersten ziele sind) und kann sich immer heilen bzw. rez

W = Krieger
Mo = Mönch
E = Magier
ME = Mesmer
rez = wiederbeleben


----------



## Xyr0n (8. April 2005)

der Warrior hat  auch eine unzwar son Siegel.

*EDIT*
Moep stimmt eigentlich haben alle sowas ,nur könn die doch elciht durch angriffe unterbrochen werdn oda?


----------



## Xyr0n (8. April 2005)

Es gibt n neues Video ,diesmal ein promo Renderviedeo erinnert ein wenig an HdR ;D

http://guildwars.com/gallery/movies/default.html

Guild Wars Cinematic Trailer

Hf


----------



## tommyh (8. April 2005)

also heisst das ich könnte einen warrior und monk kreuzen also die haupteigenschaften eines warriors und nebeneigenschaften eines monk?!?!?!?!?

geht das???


----------



## sunanna (9. April 2005)

tommyh am 08.04.2005 23:01 schrieb:
			
		

> also heisst das ich könnte einen warrior und monk kreuzen also die haupteigenschaften eines warriors und nebeneigenschaften eines monk?!?!?!?!?
> 
> geht das???



jup (glaub schon)

ich wollte mal Fragen wie die Einsteigerfreundlichkeit ist?
ist es sehr einfach in das spiel einzusteigen und kapiert man schnell das Skillsystem oder muss ich mich völlig hilflos verirren mit Attributen und Fertigkeiten etc.? zumal ich noch nie ein MMORPG gespielt habe.


----------



## Xyr0n (9. April 2005)

tommyh am 08.04.2005 23:01 schrieb:
			
		

> also heisst das ich könnte einen warrior und monk kreuzen also die haupteigenschaften eines warriors und nebeneigenschaften eines monk?!?!?!?!?
> 
> geht das???



Jop so ist es  damit hast du bei guter skillung einen Selbstheilenden Krieger ;D


----------



## tommyh (9. April 2005)

Xyr0n am 09.04.2005 10:14 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 08.04.2005 23:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mhm dann werd ich wohl meinen char so wählen bin ja noch ein noob in dem genre....   

danke....


----------



## Vollmi (9. April 2005)

sunanna am 09.04.2005 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 08.04.2005 23:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also was dies betrifft, kann ich dich beruhigen. GW ist mein erstes (MMO)RPG aber ich kam sofort zurecht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. April 2005)

Vollmi am 09.04.2005 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> sunanna am 09.04.2005 09:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dito! Guild Wars ist auch mein erstes MMORPG und ich bin sofort super zurecht gekommen. Singleplayer-Rollenspiele hab ich zwar schon einige gezockt, aber bei Online-Rollenspielen ist es das Erste! Ich freu mich schon auf nächstes Wochenende. Vom 15. bis 17. ist ja wieder ein Beta-Weekend, hoffe Amazon schickt mehr rechtzeitig den Key dafür   Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal!

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## Vollmi (9. April 2005)

Shadow_Man am 09.04.2005 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal!


Na das könnte schwer werden, wenn wir unsere Char-Names ja nicht wissen


----------



## Xyr0n (9. April 2005)

genau ,also ich werde meinen dann Posten  will ja net allein in der großen weiten welt sein   da laufn nämliche wilde    rum ^^


----------



## blade88 (10. April 2005)

So, ich hab mir jetzt mal bei Amazon die CE vorbestellt 
Ich habe zwar noch keine der Betas gespielt und bin bei dem was ich vom Spielprinzip gelesen habe eher skeptisch, aber ohne Gebühren dürfte das trotzdem eine nette actionreiche Ergänzung zu WoW werden


----------



## Solon25 (10. April 2005)

Xyr0n am 09.04.2005 10:14 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 08.04.2005 23:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht zu vergessen, das man so auch andere heilen und wiederbeleben kann. Geht sogar recht easy, einfach rechts in der Namensliste den "gefallenen" oder verwundeten anklicken und dann den entsprechenden Zauber wirken  Geht fix und man muss nicht erst den Chara selbst anklicken


----------



## garris (10. April 2005)

Kann ich mir eigentlich GW bei Amazon vorbestellen, beim BW zocken und es dann gegebenenfalls wieder abbestellen, wenn es mir nicht gefällt? Bei allen anderen Sachen kann man ja stornieren. Auf jeden Fall solange, bis es abgschickt wurde. Vermute nicht, daß das jemand jetzt genau weiß, aber ich hätte einfach gerne eine kleine Sicherheit, falls das Spiel überhaupt nicht mein Ding ist...


----------



## Vollmi (10. April 2005)

garris am 10.04.2005 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich mir eigentlich GW bei Amazon vorbestellen, beim BW zocken und es dann gegebenenfalls wieder abbestellen, wenn es mir nicht gefällt? Bei allen anderen Sachen kann man ja stornieren. Auf jeden Fall solange, bis es abgschickt wurde. Vermute nicht, daß das jemand jetzt genau weiß, aber ich hätte einfach gerne eine kleine Sicherheit, falls das Spiel überhaupt nicht mein Ding ist...


Eigentlich müsste das funktionieren. Ich such ma nach nem Thread, in dem die gleiche Frage gestellt wurde, dann schreib ich den da rein.
[Edit] Habs gefunden: Klick!


----------



## Xyr0n (11. April 2005)

*ACHTUNG WICHTIGE INFORMATION*

Wer noch einen Key benötigt sollte sich mal das hier anschaun

http://www.onlinewelten.com/include.php?path=content/news.php&contentid=3234

Nur als kleine Info


----------



## Vollmi (12. April 2005)

Xyr0n am 11.04.2005 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> *ACHTUNG WICHTIGE INFORMATION*
> 
> Wer noch einen Key benötigt sollte sich mal das hier anschaun
> 
> ...


Mensch, das wollt ich auch posten, habs aber grade erst gesehen. Aber ich bin im gleichen Forum wie du angemeldet


----------



## Xyr0n (12. April 2005)

Vollmi am 12.04.2005 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Xyr0n am 11.04.2005 22:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




h3h3 is auch das einzig große GW forum das ich kenne ^^


----------



## Jaybee (12. April 2005)

Installiert der Client vom Internet aus Guild Wars oder vom der Festplatte?


----------



## Vollmi (12. April 2005)

Jaybee am 12.04.2005 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Installiert der Client vom Internet aus Guild Wars oder vom der Festplatte?


Naja, die Daten werden wohl aus dem Internet übertragen werden müssen oder?


----------



## haggybear (13. April 2005)

ich weiß nich, ob die frage schon gefallen ist, aber wie sind denn die hardwarevorraussetzungen???


----------



## Xyr0n (13. April 2005)

haggybear am 13.04.2005 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß nich, ob die frage schon gefallen ist, aber wie sind denn die hardwarevorraussetzungen???




man brauch net sehr viel 

Mindestkonfiguration:

* Windows® XP/2000/ME/98
* Intel Pentium® III 800 Mhz oder gleichwertiges
* 256 MB RAM
* CD-ROM Laufwerk
* 500 MB Festplattenplatz
* ATI Radeon 8500 oder GeForce 3 oder 4 MX Serie Grafikkarte mit 32MB Speicher
* 16-bit Soundkarte
* Internetverbindung
* Maus und Tastatur

Empfohlene Konfiguration:

* Windows® XP/2000/ME/98
* Intel Pentium® III 1GHz oder ähnliches
* 512 MB RAM
* CD-ROM Laufwerk
* 500 MB freier Festplattenplatz
* ATI Radeon 9000 oder GeForce 4 Ti Series Grafikkarte mit 64MB Speicher
* 16-bit Soundkarte
* Internetverbindung
* Maus und Tastatur


----------



## Vollmi (13. April 2005)

Xyr0n am 13.04.2005 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Mindestkonfiguration:
> 
> * Windows® XP/2000/ME/98
> * Intel Pentium® III 800 Mhz oder gleichwertiges
> ...


Also mit meinem System läufts auf der höchsten Stufe noch flüssig.


----------



## Jaybee (13. April 2005)

Weiß jemand wie viel mb der Client bei der installation downloaden will.


----------



## Vollmi (13. April 2005)

Jaybee am 13.04.2005 20:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand wie viel mb der Client bei der installation downloaden will.


Also am Anfang hat der ja ~100kB, danach lädt er dann das Menü und die Charktererstellung und schon erste Teile vom Game (Level, etc) runter. Das sind so in etwa 250 MB, ohne dass du 1 Minute gespielt hast.

Gruß, 
Vollmi

P.S.: Mit "er" ist in obigem Text ausschließlich der Guild Wars-Client gemeint.


----------



## MADEMAN (14. April 2005)

Vollmi am 13.04.2005 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaybee am 13.04.2005 20:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand GW bei Amazon vorbestellt hat und wenn ja ob euer Key fürs Beta-WE schon da ist, weil der ja heute per E-Mail zugesandt werden soll. Meiner ist nämlich noch nicht da.


----------



## Xyr0n (14. April 2005)

MADEMAN am 14.04.2005 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Vollmi am 13.04.2005 20:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Müssten jeden Moment kommen  ausm GW Forum berichten viele das ihre da sind und meine 2 sind auch da ,also sie kommen gleich 

Wenn bis 20Uhr doch nix da is ,schreib einfach den Suppocht an ;D


----------



## MADEMAN (14. April 2005)

Xyr0n am 14.04.2005 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> MADEMAN am 14.04.2005 17:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann bin ich ja erleichtert. Dachte schon sie hätten mich vergessen.


----------



## Vollmi (14. April 2005)

MADEMAN am 14.04.2005 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Xyr0n am 14.04.2005 18:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was is denn nu mit dem BWE morgen? Habt ihr Bock drauf, dass wir alle zusammen rumlaufen? Wenn ja, dann Char-Name hier rein.


----------



## MADEMAN (14. April 2005)

Vollmi am 14.04.2005 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> MADEMAN am 14.04.2005 18:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich hätt schon Bock drauf. Ich werde höchstwahrscheinlich "EdHunter" heißen. Vllt sollte ich noch dazuschreiben, das das mein erstes MMORPG ist, aber da GW ja sehr einsteigerfreundlich sein soll sehe ich dem ganzen recht positiv entgegen.


----------



## blade88 (14. April 2005)

So, ich habe meinen key jetzt auch gekriegt. Ich muss aber sehen wann ich spielen kann... ab Samstag ist mein neuer Rechnungsmonat fürs inet (vorher will ich eingentlich nicht spielen... hab schon so um 3gb überzogen^^). Außerdem habe ich wegen eben diesem Volumen 2 Wochen WoW-Pause eingelegt... ich hab was nachzuholen 
Wenns zu viel wird werde ich vielleicht nur nen account erstellen und mir mein Chimeric Prisma sichern.

_sry für nachlässigen Schreibstil grad^^_


----------



## Xyr0n (14. April 2005)

Mein charname wwohl "Xyr0n" sein   hoffe wir treffn und wirklich


----------



## tommyh (14. April 2005)

MADEMAN am 14.04.2005 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Vollmi am 14.04.2005 20:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich weiss zwar noch nicht 100% welchen nick ich wählen werde aber aber ich würde euch gerne beitreten.....   

maybe  warrior_tommy...


----------



## wiesenmak (15. April 2005)

Hallo!

Geht das nur mir so oder habt ihr auch noch immer keinen key fürs betawochende von amazon bekommen?
Hab die CE vorbestellt, gestern vergeblich auf die zusendung des keys gewartet. Gestern nacht noch an den support geschrieben:
 keine rückmeldung.

Bin höchst unzufrieden mit dem service von amazon. Aber ich hatte ja schon befürchtet, dass das mit den keys nicht klappt.

Fazit: Hände weg von amazon!!!*

:o(*


----------



## Xyr0n (15. April 2005)

wiesenmak am 15.04.2005 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Geht das nur mir so oder habt ihr auch noch immer keinen key fürs betawochende von amazon bekommen?
> Hab die CE vorbestellt, gestern vergeblich auf die zusendung des keys gewartet. Gestern nacht noch an den support geschrieben:
> ...


*


Wann haste bestellt??

P.S Man muss ja 2 namen haben oO me is jezz Xyron Der Grausam 

jaja ich weiss ,LOL spacknname ^^ aba egal fiel nix beseeres ein )*


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. April 2005)

wiesenmak am 15.04.2005 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Geht das nur mir so oder habt ihr auch noch immer keinen key fürs betawochende von amazon bekommen?
> Hab die CE vorbestellt, gestern vergeblich auf die zusendung des keys gewartet. Gestern nacht noch an den support geschrieben:
> ...



Hi wiesenmak!

Ich hab auch schon vor gut 2 Wochen mir Guild Wars vorbestellt, habe aber auch keinen Key erhalten    Find dass ehrlich gesagt ziemlich dreist, erst sowas versprechen und dann keinen Key senden. Bin echt schon am überlegen, ob ich das Ganze storniere......bin sowieso irgendwie am Zweifeln ob ich mir das Spiel holen soll. Nicht wegen der Qualität, dass Spiel an sich gefällt mir super, nur wegen der ganzen Suchtgefahr usw..... Hab Angst, dass das Ganze dann so Auswüchse annimmt, dass ich keine Zeit mehr habe um mich hier ums Forum zu kümmern oder um mein RL! Ich möchte jedenfalls nicht als Online-Junkie enden, der seine Freundin vernachlässigt und den seine Freunde/Familie dann nicht mehr wieder erkennen    Vielleicht sollte ich besser die Finger davon lassen, es macht einfach zuviel Spass und man hat dann bestimmt nichts anderes mehr im Kopf als dieses Spiel..... naja werd drüber nachdenken.

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## wiesenmak (15. April 2005)

Hallo Shadow_Man!

Hab jetzt bei amazon ein bisschen mehr druck gemacht, mich furchtbar aufgeregt, 
was sonst nicht meine art ist und meinen magistertitel eigesetzt... siehe da, fünf minuten
später ist eine antwort da, mit entschuldigung und key...
es ist echt traurig, dass man mit freundlichkeit rein gar nichts mehr erreicht .... nein, man
muss erst das a*loch raushängen lassen, damit  man etwas bekommt. Find ich ehrlich gesagt zum kotzen...!

Was den zeitmangel betrifft: ja, du hast natürlich recht. Aber ich KANN gar nicht süchtig werden, weil
ich zuviel arbeit  erledigen muss, freundin und katzen und man kennt das ja...

Bin eher so gelegenheitsspieler (rpg), am wochenende mal, und ich denke, genau für solche typen wie mich
ist  guild wars gemacht... keine gebühren, kein stress und zu nichts gezwungen.

ich bereu es denk ich noch nicht, dass ich mir das spiel zulegen werde, aber vielleicht kommt das ja noch ;o))

lg mak

edit: ach ja, : hab am 11. April bestellt, also rechtzeitig laut amazon


----------



## blade88 (15. April 2005)

So, mein Key von Amazon war schon gestern abend da. Ich hab mich grad registriert und meinen char erstellt, werde aber wahrscheinlich erst morgen anfangen zu spielen (neuer Rechnungsmonat, hab mein Volumen schon kräftig überzogen).

Name: Bladoc Creng (Kombination aus 2 WoW-Namen), ist ein Krieger


----------



## tommyh (15. April 2005)

Shadow_Man am 15.04.2005 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> wiesenmak am 15.04.2005 12:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sowas solls geben vorallem in südkorea recht schlimm da gehen ja sogar familien zugrunde und männer verlieren ihren jop wegen solchen games....  

naja ich kaufs mir....


----------



## Bhaal666 (15. April 2005)

Meine Charnamen:

Simon The Sorcerer
Ecaterina The Wise
Cerridwyn Romuald
Elric Niamh

Vielleicht treffen wir uns. Bin noch auf der Suche nach einer Gilde, die alles (PvM, PvP, Erkundung, evtl. RP) macht. Wenn mich einer aufnehmen möchte, einfach hier antworten.

MfG Bhaal


----------



## erkosh (16. April 2005)

tommyh am 02.04.2005 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> sunanna am 02.04.2005 09:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




player vs. player


----------



## tommyh (16. April 2005)

erkosh am 16.04.2005 04:08 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 02.04.2005 10:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



achso danke.....


----------



## mietschie (16. April 2005)

kanns sein dass Guild Wars sau viel Traffic verursacht?? Oder heißt die kleine Anzeige rechts oben was anderes?

mfg mietschie


----------



## Xyr0n (16. April 2005)

mietschie am 16.04.2005 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> kanns sein dass Guild Wars sau viel Traffic verursacht?? Oder heißt die kleine Anzeige rechts oben was anderes?
> 
> mfg mietschie




DAs zeigt an wieviel GW lädt ,also mapabschnitte&co


----------



## mietschie (16. April 2005)

Xyr0n am 16.04.2005 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> mietschie am 16.04.2005 18:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo vielen dank!


----------



## Leddernilpferd (16. April 2005)

Test-Driver am 06.04.2005 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz gesagt: Wenn du auf ein forderndes, anspruchsvolles und realistisches kampfsystem wert legst, solltest du von guild wars unbedingt die finger lassen.




so, das war's. 
bis hier her hatte ich noch feuchte augen.
das spiel is für mich gestorben. ich hasse dieses "ich bin dran-du bist dran" kampfsystem wie migräne.
schaaaaaaaade    hätte mich doch so interessiert


----------



## Bhaal666 (16. April 2005)

Leddernilpferd am 16.04.2005 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Test-Driver am 06.04.2005 13:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Realismus ist bei Fantasy fehl am Platze, aber GW ist realistischer als D2, weil man es nicht allein gegen 10 Gegner aufnehmen kann.

Das Kampfsystem ist sehr wohl anspruchsvoll. Es hat sehr viel mit Taktik zu tun. Kann da aber nur von PvM sprechen, aber ich schätze, daß der Taktikanteil in PvP stark ansteigt.

Das Spiel ist fordernder, interessanter und abwechslungsreicher als D2 oder MMORPGs wie Lineage und Co.

MfG Bhaal


----------



## Xyr0n (16. April 2005)

Leddernilpferd am 16.04.2005 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Test-Driver am 06.04.2005 13:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn du das so siehst hast du das System net ganz verstanden und das Spiel anscheinden erst recht net oO


----------



## Vollmi (17. April 2005)

Bhaal666 am 16.04.2005 21:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Leddernilpferd am 16.04.2005 20:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da kann ich nur zustimmen, auch wenn ich Lineage noch nie gezockt hab, aber der Vergleich mit D2 war gut.


----------



## Xyr0n (17. April 2005)

h3h3 hab bisher nur den Vollmi getroffn  du alte saftbrause mit seinem Ele


----------



## tommyh (17. April 2005)

wo sind die beta-weekender?!?!?!?

klatscht mal ein paar feine previews hier rein wäre echt net für die die keinen key ergattern konnte......


----------



## Test-Driver (17. April 2005)

Leddernilpferd am 16.04.2005 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> so, das war's.
> bis hier her hatte ich noch feuchte augen.
> das spiel is für mich gestorben. ich hasse dieses "ich bin dran-du bist dran" kampfsystem wie migräne.
> schaaaaaaaade    hätte mich doch so interessiert



Also ein abwechselndes Zuschlagen, wie etwa (zum Teil) bei Neverwinter Nights zu sehen, gibt es in Guild Wars nicht. Eigentlich sogar im Gegenteil, zwei Gegner knüppeln einfach nur ohne Rücksicht auf sich ein, dass sie selbst ständig getroffen werden interessiert sie nicht im geringsten. 

Wenn dich nur das gestört hätte solltest du es dir vielleicht nochmal überlegen, denn zimperlich oder abwartend gehts bei Guild Wars defenitiv nicht zu.


----------



## Vollmi (17. April 2005)

Xyr0n am 17.04.2005 01:57 schrieb:
			
		

> h3h3 hab bisher nur den Vollmi getroffn  du alte saftbrause mit seinem Ele


----------



## Test-Driver (17. April 2005)

tommyh am 17.04.2005 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> wo sind die beta-weekender?!?!?!?
> 
> klatscht mal ein paar feine previews hier rein wäre echt net für die die keinen key ergattern konnte......



Am spielen natürlich 

Da Guild Wars mehr ein visuelles erlebniss ist,  stell ich hier einfach mal meine schönsten screenshots rein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze Spielerlebniss lässt sich aber sehr leicht zusammenfassen: Man kloppt auf Monster vor schönen Landschaften.

Mein Fazit nach den Beta-Tests: Guild Wars ist eins der inhaltlich armseligsten Spiele, die mir je untergekommen sind. Aber wenn einen das nicht stört, kann man sehr viel Spass damit haben.
Ich muss sagen das mir das Spiel jetzt nach den 3 oder 4 Beta-Wochenenden schon etwas langweilig geworden ist, da es keine abwechslung gibt. Insofern frag ich mich ob es so klug war es vorzubestellen. Aber ich werds einfach auf mich zukommen lassen.


----------



## Crusher99 (17. April 2005)

tommyh am 17.04.2005 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> wo sind die beta-weekender?!?!?!?
> 
> klatscht mal ein paar feine previews hier rein wäre echt net für die die keinen key ergattern konnte......



Ich komm ja gar nicht zum schreiben weil ich die ganze Zeit nur am Zocken bin .


----------



## tommyh (17. April 2005)

schöne schön spätestens in zwei wochen wird man sich sehen....  

die pics sehen aber wirklich fein aus....


----------



## Vollmi (18. April 2005)

Test-Driver am 17.04.2005 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Fazit nach den Beta-Tests: Guild Wars ist eins der inhaltlich armseligsten Spiele, die mir je untergekommen sind. Aber wenn einen das nicht stört, kann man sehr viel Spass damit haben.


Was meinst mit "inhaltlich armselig"?


----------



## Test-Driver (18. April 2005)

Vollmi am 18.04.2005 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Test-Driver am 17.04.2005 18:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schwer zu beschreiben, ich könnte wahrscheinlich paar Din-A4 Seiten mit vergleichen und beispielen füllen.

Ein wichtiger Punkte ist, dass man ausser zu kämpfen nichts machen kann. Es gibt keine Dialoge, es gibt keine zwei wege ein problem zu lösen, sondern es wird nur gekämpft. Und das ganze ohne einen Sinn, es gibt zwar den hauch einer story, aber die liefert kein motiv oder grund, ausser das monster gar böse sind und die menschen die guten, also wird gekämpft.

Auch die ganzen nebenquests, egal was man als aufgabe zu tun bekommt, alles endet in einem gemetzel mit monstern. Selbst Spiele wie Diablo vesuchen zumindest, einen roten faden beizubehalten, der spielewelt eine identität zu geben, eine atmosphäre aufzubauen. Guild Wars tut dies mit seiner tollen grafischen darstellung, aber sonst steckt hinter dieser welt kein inhalt, oder besser gesagt der inhalt hat keine relevanz auf das spielgeschehen.


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (19. April 2005)

Test-Driver am 18.04.2005 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Vollmi am 18.04.2005 17:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es soll ja imho auch eher ein PvP Spiel sein, und dazu brauch man ja kaum story oder?


----------



## Xyr0n (19. April 2005)

@TestDriver.......schwachfug -.-

Die nebenquest enden immer im gemetzel??TOTALER Kack

1.Finde die Flöte =0 gemetzel nötig
2.Fang die schweine ein =0gemetzel 100 Geschick
3.Finde die Kasette =0 gemetzel
4.Suche Person X und frag sie nach XY

das is nur ein klitze klitze kleinr ausschnitt der NICHT metzel quests -.-


----------



## marius0schrade (19. April 2005)

lädt der wirklich soviel bei dem game runter? habe DSL und ne begrenzung von 2GB   reicht das überhaupt.. lade ja auch noch andere sachen runter von daher wäre das echt zum    wenn das jetzt wie bescheuert sachen runterlädt .. 

thx for answer


----------



## Vollmi (19. April 2005)

marius0schrade am 19.04.2005 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> lädt der wirklich soviel bei dem game runter? habe DSL und ne begrenzung von 2GB   reicht das überhaupt.. lade ja auch noch andere sachen runter von daher wäre das echt zum    wenn das jetzt wie bescheuert sachen runterlädt ..
> 
> thx for answer


Also das Spiel gibts ja auf CD, das heißt, wenn du dir GW kaufst, installierst es dir ganz normal und dann musst du dir wenn überhaupt nur Kleinigkeiten runterladen. Wenn du den Beta-Client draufhast, kannst auch mit dem zocken - da musst dann halt deinen Key am 28.4. eingeben, dass die Beta-Version zur Verkaufsversion "upgegradet" wird. Die CD is für genau die Leute gedacht, die z.B. Modem haben oder eben nur begrenztes Volumen.

MfG, 
Vollmi


----------



## Test-Driver (19. April 2005)

Xyr0n am 19.04.2005 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> @TestDriver.......schwachfug -.-
> 
> Die nebenquest enden immer im gemetzel??TOTALER Kack
> 
> ...



Ehm sicher... wenn du auf dem weg dahin konsequent vor allen Gegnern davonläufst kommst du vielleicht wirklich ohne einen Kampf aus. 

Ich denke doch dass ich einigermassen deutlich gemacht habe wie ich das meine, aber noch mal für dich zum mitlesen:

Ich habe ja nicht behauptet, dass alle Missionen das Ziel haben etwas zu töten. Aber den weg zum missionsziel muss man sich immer freikämpfen, und egal wie das missionsziel heisst, wird man die meiste zeit in einem quest damit verbringen sich durch die monstermassen zu kämpfen, um überhaupt an die Flöte, die Schweine, die Kassette oder Mister X ranzukommen. Klar, diese monster gehören meist garnicht zum quest, die stehen eben da rum. Aber das ändert nichts daran das sie das Haupthinderniss beim lösen der quests darstellen.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (19. April 2005)

ich bin mich gerade intensiv mit guild wars am beschäftigen , habe aber die beta nicht gespielt , leider keine zeit .......nun weiss jemand mehr über böse klassen , welche noch kommen und vorallem ob man ohne eine schon bestehnde gilde aufgeschmissen ist ?
hab ja gelsen es gäbe auch viele quests für 2 -3 spieler .........


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (20. April 2005)

Test-Driver am 19.04.2005 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Xyr0n am 19.04.2005 14:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das nicht in fast jeden RPG so???
Zeig mir mal eins das ohne Monster, die den Weg blockieren auskommt.....

@Betaversion: Wie is das? die Beta wird zur Kaufversion upgegradet.. und dann kann man die so Zocken? Man muss doch trotzdem die CD kaufen oder? So wie du es beschrieben hast, hörts sich so an, als ob die Beta zocker einfach so weiterspielen können ohne zu zahlen ^^  

Edit: Noch ne Frage. GIbt es bei GW auch so wie bei D2 einzigartige Gegenstände oder Sets? oder gibts nurn ormale und magische Waffen?


----------



## blade88 (20. April 2005)

Zur Beta-Frage:
Man muss es natürlich kaufen 
Man braucht auf jeden Fall den Key der Verkaufsversion, nur muss man es nicht neu installieren. Dann wird wahrscheinlich erst noch etwas mehr gepatcht...


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (20. April 2005)

blade88 am 20.04.2005 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Beta-Frage:
> Man muss es natürlich kaufen
> Man braucht auf jeden Fall den Key der Verkaufsversion, nur muss man es nicht neu installieren. Dann wird wahrscheinlich erst noch etwas mehr gepatcht...



hehe das hab ich mir schon gedacht   
Und was is mit den Gegenständen !?


----------



## Vollmi (20. April 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 20.04.2005 08:55 schrieb:
			
		

> @Betaversion: Wie is das? die Beta wird zur Kaufversion upgegradet.. und dann kann man die so Zocken? Man muss doch trotzdem die CD kaufen oder? So wie du es beschrieben hast, hörts sich so an, als ob die Beta zocker einfach so weiterspielen können ohne zu zahlen ^^
> 
> Edit: Noch ne Frage. GIbt es bei GW auch so wie bei D2 einzigartige Gegenstände oder Sets? oder gibts nurn ormale und magische Waffen?


Hm, ne. Ich hab ja geschrieben, dass man da den Key (der beim gekauften Spiel dabei is) eingeben muss. Das Spiel musst dir schon kaufen 
_Mit Diablo2 kenn ich mich ned so aus, daher kann ich deine Frage ned beantworten._


----------



## Bhaal666 (20. April 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 20.04.2005 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> blade88 am 20.04.2005 15:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt weiße (normale), gelbe, lilafarbige und (glaub blaue) Gegenstände, aus denen Du evtl. Runen und Waffenupgrades 'entnehmen' kannst. Sets gibt es keine. Ist ja kein Diablo.

Für das Geld (€40) ist das Spiel auf jeden Fall lohnenswert. Wo sind eigentlich die Grafikfetischisten? Die müßten doch eigentlich begeistert sein. ^^

Noch etwas zu der Taktik: Man kann zwar nur bis lvl 20 leveln, begegnet aber auch lvl 28 Monster, die eine ultimative Herausforderung für jede Gruppe darstellen. Es gibt genug High-Level-Content. Während des Beta Wochenendes habe ich innerhalb von ca. 20h Stufe 12 erreicht. Nur mal so als Vergleich für die Levelgrinder unter euch.

MfG Bhaal


----------



## Vollmi (20. April 2005)

Bhaal666 am 20.04.2005 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch etwas zu der Taktik: Man kann zwar nur bis lvl 20 leveln, begegnet aber auch lvl 28 Monster, die eine ultimative Herausforderung für jede Gruppe darstellen. Es gibt genug High-Level-Content. Während des Beta Wochenendes habe ich innerhalb von ca. 20h Stufe 12 erreicht. Nur mal so als Vergleich für die Levelgrinder unter euch.
> 
> MfG Bhaal


Also wenn es insgesamt nur 20 Level sind, dann kann ma sich ja denken, dass man ned so lange braucht, bis mal beim Maximum angelangt ist. Guild Wars ist ja dann doch eher auf Gilden-Kriege/PvP ausgelegt. 
Allerdings hat mich persönlich während der BWE's das PvP gar ned gereizt, weshalb ich erstmal den PRG-Mode spielen werde. Später wirdsdann wohl auf PvP hinauslaufen.


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (20. April 2005)

Vollmi am 20.04.2005 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Bhaal666 am 20.04.2005 15:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ic hseh das so wie du, ich kaufs mir auch nur weil keine Gebühren gibt... Weil wenns so wäre dann würd ichs nciht kaufen, weil ich mir nicht sicher bin ob mir des PvP taugt!


----------



## Vollmi (20. April 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 20.04.2005 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Vollmi am 20.04.2005 15:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So mach ichs auch. GW ist mein erstes RPG und ich hatte halt von der PCG mal nen Beta-Key, dann hab ich das mal grad so aus Spaß installiert und ausprobiert und voilà - GW hat mich gepackt


----------



## Xyr0n (20. April 2005)

Test-Driver am 19.04.2005 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ja nicht behauptet, dass alle Missionen das Ziel haben etwas zu töten. Aber den weg zum missionsziel muss man sich immer freikämpfen, und egal wie das missionsziel heisst, wird man die meiste zeit in einem quest damit verbringen sich durch die monstermassen zu kämpfen, um überhaupt an die Flöte, die Schweine, die Kassette oder Mister X ranzukommen. Klar, diese monster gehören meist garnicht zum quest, die stehen eben da rum. Aber das ändert nichts daran das sie das Haupthinderniss beim lösen der quests darstellen.




TestDriver du hast es wohl nie gespielt oder??Sonst wüsstst du das diese Missionen die ich aufgezählt habe KEINERLEI Monster enthalten ,nix ,keine ,0 -.- .........Nehmen wir mal die Schweine

Man geht in ein Dorf labbert mit Mr.X der sagt alle seine schweine sind weg und du musst sie einfangen -.- OHNE Kampf,zauber oder sowas dazu gehört geschick -.-.

Die Kassette*die große schwarze am baum* man muss die wachen ablenken damit der NPC sie stehlen kann........zu bewältigen ohne kampf da man es mit kampf,wenn man alleine is, net schaffen würde.

Also bitte verbreite hier nicht solch einen verdammten scheiss über das Spiel was überhaupt net stimmt .man muss NICHT BEI JEDER MISSION kämpfer ,es gibt extrem viele die OHNE Kampf lösbar sind ,wenn man auch n bissl denkt -.-



			
				Test-Driver am 18.04.2005 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch die ganzen nebenquests, egal was man als aufgabe zu tun bekommt, alles endet in einem gemetzel mit monstern.



"ALLES endet in einem gemetzel" da hast du es wörtwörtlich gesagt -.-,Du hast behauptet alles ende in einem gemetzel ,ich sagte dir das es net so wäre  und damit hab ich auch vollkomm recht du versuchst hier nur  auf irgendeine weise das Spiel als vollkommen Blöde und ohne jeglichen Sinn dazustelln -.-


----------



## Dumbi (20. April 2005)

Für alle, die mehr über Guild Wars wissen möchten: Auf  Gamigo.de ist eine  Preview zu GW erschienen. 
Ersteindrücke:


> Ich konnte diesen Ausspruch lange nicht mehr anbringen, aber hier ist er gerechtfertigt:
> GEIL, GEIL, GEIL...
> Drei Tage ohne World of WarCraft, und ich habe es nicht vermisst, so sehr hat mich in dieser Zeit Guild Wars gefesselt. [...]
> Wenn es ein Titel schaffen sollte, gegenüber World of WarCraft langfristig zu bestehen, so wird dies wohl Guild Wars sein!


----------



## Test-Driver (21. April 2005)

Xyr0n am 20.04.2005 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bitte verbreite hier nicht solch einen verdammten scheiss über das Spiel was überhaupt net stimmt .man muss NICHT BEI JEDER MISSION kämpfer ,es gibt extrem viele die OHNE Kampf lösbar sind ,wenn man auch n bissl denkt -.-



Kann ich nicht bestätigen, ich habe nicht eine einzige solche Mission erhalten. Kann mir auch schwer vorstellen wie sowas im Guild Wars Spielsystem umgesetzt werden sollte. Aber gut, das wird sich mit dem release zeigen. Sollte es tatsächlich solche Aufträge geben, wär das natürlich sehr positiv zu sehen.



> du versuchst hier nur  auf irgendeine weise das Spiel als vollkommen Blöde und ohne jeglichen Sinn dazustelln -.-


[/quote]


Wenn die inhaltlichen Werte, die Guild Wars bietet, für dich ausreichend sind: schön für dich. Es gibt aber Leute, die gewisse ansprüche stellen.


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (21. April 2005)

Test-Driver am 21.04.2005 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Xyr0n am 20.04.2005 17:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn die inhaltlichen Werte, die Guild Wars bietet, für dich ausreichend sind: schön für dich. Es gibt aber Leute, die gewisse ansprüche stellen. [/quote]

Wie schonmal gesagt legt das SPiel Wert auf PvP und nicht auf Story...
Wenn du ein Storylastiges SPiel haben willst dann nimm BG 2, G2, oder Vampire: Bloodlines. Aber das spiel ist ja eben für Gelegenheitsspieler und rasante Spieler geeicht.


----------



## tintenKILLER (21. April 2005)

Also ich kam zwar nicht wiet, ich fand es auch eigendlich langweilig weil immer der gleiche Spielablauf (meistens greift nur ein Gegner an)
Die Grafik ist auch nicht so berauschend!  
Die Gegner haben meist nur zwei Schreiarten bei einer Waffe oder keine!
Die Sicht lässt manchmal auch zum Wünschen übrig, obwohl man  ansoomen kann!
Mfg
H.S tintenKILLER


----------



## Xyr0n (21. April 2005)

1Gegner??Lass mich raten du hast net mal das Tutorial beendet?


----------



## Vollmi (22. April 2005)

Xyr0n am 21.04.2005 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> 1Gegner??Lass mich raten du hast net mal das Tutorial beendet?


Schon möglich, er sagte ja, dass er ned weit gekomen ist. 
Sonst wüsste er ja, dass später schon noch mehr als ein einzelner Gegner auf einen zukommen.


----------



## Xyr0n (24. April 2005)

Jaa Bald isses soweit  wer n paar infos habn will sollte sich mal das neue Fansite durchlesn 
http://forum.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=30374


----------



## garris (25. April 2005)

Ich hoffe doch, daß die diversen PC- Zeitschriften (PCG, GS,...) schon am Mittwoch über das Spiel berichten. Einen Monat später würde natürlich bei einem Rollenspiel auch Sinn machen, schließlich muß man es doch ausführlich antesten können. Da ich es mir aber höchstwahrscheinlich zulege will ich nicht so lange warten, denn ohne richtiges Review kauffe ich es sicher nicht. Dazu gab es schon zu viele Spiele, die in höchsten Tönen gelobt wurden und dann doch nur Durchschnitt oder sogar sehr schlecht waren. Wobei es um GW eigentlich recht lange ruhig war, oder hab nur ich so lange nichts gehört? Habs erst vor ca. 1 Monat entdeckt.
Vielleicht können einige der Vorbesteller auch gleich am Mittwoch hier was reinschreiben, auch wenn sie (hoffentlich!) nicht vom Spiel loskommen...
Geschäfte wie Saturn oder Media Markt werden doch auch mit der Collector´s Edition beliefert, oder? 

OK, hab gerad das neue PCG- Cover gesehen und es sieht nicht so aus, als ob da ein Beitrag zu GW drinnen ist.


----------



## Vollmi (25. April 2005)

garris am 25.04.2005 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe doch, daß die diversen PC- Zeitschriften (PCG, GS,...) schon am Mittwoch über das Spiel berichten. Einen Monat später würde natürlich bei einem Rollenspiel auch Sinn machen, schließlich muß man es doch ausführlich antesten können. Da ich es mir aber höchstwahrscheinlich zulege will ich nicht so lange warten, denn ohne richtiges Review kauffe ich es sicher nicht. Dazu gab es schon zu viele Spiele, die in höchsten Tönen gelobt wurden und dann doch nur Durchschnitt oder sogar sehr schlecht waren. Wobei es um GW eigentlich recht lange ruhig war, oder hab nur ich so lange nichts gehört? Habs erst vor ca. 1 Monat entdeckt.


Also über GW wurde allgemein wenig berichtet. Ich hab nur mal in der PC Powerplay einen Preview-Artikel gelesen. Aber sonst wars eher mau. In letzter Zeit kamen dann einige Online-Reviews raus, und vor kurzem dann ein Preview in der GS.


----------



## Fox-74 (25. April 2005)

Sehr interressant die Meinungen von anderen Gamern... jeder soll natülich das Spielen was er mag. Ich spiele GW schon seit derm ersten Beta Weekend. Bin mit dem Spiel sehr zu frieden. Sehr positiv ist mir aufgefallen die : Grafik,Sound, Ambiente und das Interface. Die Quest sind halt nur in kleinen Gruppen zu spielen was unüblich ist, bei Online Games, aber das macht auch viel Spaß. Nette Funktionen wie NPC´s in den Gruppen sind nett. Fals man mal ein Quest alleine Ausprobieren möchte. Der PvP macht auch Spaß. Guild Wars bietet eine schöne Mischung aller Online-Spiele-Schwerpunkte (PvP,Quest,Gilden,NPC u.s.w)Der größe Vorteil sind die fehlenden monaltichen Kosten    
PS : Heute um 15:32 was GW bei uns im MediaMark zu haben. Preis/Leitung finde ich das Spiel unschlagbar. Vielleicht nicht für den Hardcore Online Zocker, aber für Einsteiger und Otto-Normal Spieler echt ein schönes Spiel. Wer also 40€ für ein schönes Spiel ausgeben möchte kann ich nur sagen : Wir sehen uns in Ascalon     Zum Thema Kosten vielleicht ein Blick wert :http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=362&tid=3551646


----------



## Garfunkel74 (25. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich interessiere mich recht stark für Guild Wars, steige aber bei den Infos über das Spiel nicht ganz durch. Spielt es sich ähnlich Gothic ? Muss ich auch richtige Ouests erledigen (z.B. jemanden suchen )? Wie umfangreich ist das Spiel ?  Mit was kann ich das Spiel denn vergleichen ( am ehesten)

Gruss
garfunkel74


----------



## garris (25. April 2005)

Fox-74 am 25.04.2005 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> PS : Heute um 15:32 was GW bei uns im MediaMark zu haben. Preis/Leitung finde ich das Spiel unschlagbar. Vielleicht nicht für den Hardcore Online Zocker, aber für Einsteiger und Otto-Normal Spieler echt ein schönes Spiel. Wer also 40€ für ein schönes Spiel ausgeben möchte kann ich nur sagen : Wir sehen uns in Ascalon     Zum Thema Kosten vielleicht ein Blick wert :http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=362&tid=3551646



Das Spiel war heute schon bei euch zu haben? Hast du dirs zugelegt und wenn ja, welche Version? Kannst du dann eigentlich auch schon am Mittwoch spielen?


----------



## Xyr0n (25. April 2005)

garris am 25.04.2005 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Fox-74 am 25.04.2005 21:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



echt die hatten das schon??wundert mich da es doch erst am Dienstag an die Läden geliefert werden solllte so das sie es mittwoch parat haben : /

Naja das Spiel bringt dir ja nix :p kannst ja trotzdem net früher zocken als andere


----------



## garris (26. April 2005)

Nun, am GS- Cover ist auch nichts von GW zu lesen, was mich nicht gerade fröhlich stimmt. Kauft ihr es euch ohne Review und Wertung (die Vorbesteller ausgeschlossen)?


----------



## Fox-74 (26. April 2005)

garris am 25.04.2005 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Fox-74 am 25.04.2005 21:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich. Bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer des Relase     
Ich hoffe doch das ich am Mittwoch Online bin.


----------



## Xyr0n (26. April 2005)

Fox-74 am 26.04.2005 10:04 schrieb:
			
		

> garris am 25.04.2005 21:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



online kannste sein ,aba zockn normal net da in der box ja sicher kein pre order key war ,dieser wird aber benötigt um mittwoch zu zocken

kannst also nur spieln wenn du einen pre order key hast


----------



## Solon25 (26. April 2005)

garris am 26.04.2005 02:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Kauft ihr es euch ohne Review und Wertung (die Vorbesteller ausgeschlossen)?


Türlich, 2 Beta Weekends reichten für meine Meinung aus


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. April 2005)

Solon25 am 26.04.2005 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> garris am 26.04.2005 02:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weiß ist in keinem deutschen Spielemag ein Review von Guild Wars drin. Ach ja, ich hab mich jetzt doch dazu entschlossen, es mir zu holen. Also auf ein fröhliches und spaßiges zocken   

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## StaLk (26. April 2005)

*GuildWars 4 Life *

Tach leuz
Ich als oller schooter gamer bin jetzt voll auf GuildWars umgestiegen.
Bin schon seit dem ersten WPE dabei und bin einfach sowas von begeistert.

Allein der erste Beta cup, hostet bei Onlinwelten.com, hat mir erst richtig gezeigt wie göttlich Guildwars doch ist.

Müsst euch einfach mal vorstellen, was für ein geiles fealing es war, schweisgebadet von einem harten 1 stündigen match (nomale Gilde vs Gilde kämpfe  gehen im schnitt 20-30 min ) vom stuhl aufzustehen und vom monitor zu tanzen, da man 8 Pads im Guildwars design gewonnen hat ^^

Bis jetzt sind schon 3 ligen  angekündigt : 
ESL , wartower.de und onlinewelten.com
+ Die großen veranstaltungen von den entwicklern 

Schade das PC games keine so große interesse an gw zeigt  
Auch gut da keine kleinen möchtegern WoW kidies rumlaufne werden ^^
Trotzdem ist Guildewars + Collectors edition auf Platz 1 und 3 der Amazon Most Wanted charts   

*Vieleicht überzeugt euch dieser Artikel, von Gamigo,  zum GuildWars kauf :*

Ersteindruck 
Ich konnte diesen Ausspruch lange nicht mehr anbringen, aber hier ist er gerechtfertigt: 

GEIL, GEIL, GEIL... 

Drei Tage ohne World of WarCraft, und ich habe es nicht vermisst, so sehr hat mich in dieser Zeit Guild Wars gefesselt. 


Beste Voraussetzungen also, um den Klassenprimus zumindest zeitweise ein paar Spieler abzuluchsen. 
Ob diese Motivation auch längerfristig erhalten bleibt, lässt sich derzeit natürlich noch nicht beurteilen, dafür müsste ich jetzt weiterspielen können. 

Trotzdem lasse ich mich zur folgenden Prognose hinreißen: 

„Wenn es ein Titel schaffen sollte, gegenüber World of WarCraft langfristig zu bestehen, so wird dies wohl Guild Wars sein!“ 

Andere MMORPGs werden es schwer haben, sofern sie an den „klassischen“ Bezahlmustern festhalten. 

Quelle: http://www.gamigo.de/preview_detail/pc/1303/3/ 

mfg
uA  StaLk


----------



## HybRiT (26. April 2005)

*AW: GuildWars 4 Life *

Wohl wahr wohl war... 

Wen WoW entäuscht hat, der wird an GW seine Freude finden.  
Als richtiges MMORPG kann mans ja auch nicht wirklich bezeichnen. Eher als ORPG.

Grafik.. was soll man noch sagen? 

Nur soviel, diese Bilder unten, habe ich selbst bei einem BWE (BetaWeekEnd) gemacht. 

Volle Details, 4x Kantenglättung und in 1024x768 bei 24 FPS
Nur zur info, ich hab n Athlon 2200+, 512 MBDDR und ne Radeon 9600Pro... also durchschnitt... eine sehr leistungsfähige engine...

N paar Pics:
http://wolon.de/upload/pics/042405/1114340934.jpg
http://wolon.de/upload/pics/042405/1114341037.jpg
http://wolon.de/upload/pics/042405/1114341086.jpg
http://wolon.de/upload/pics/042405/1114341114.jpg
http://wolon.de/upload/pics/042405/1114341143.jpg
http://wolon.de/upload/pics/042405/1114341234.jpg
http://wolon.de/upload/pics/042405/1114341283.jpg
http://wolon.de/upload/pics/042405/1114341337.jpg
http://wolon.de/upload/pics/042405/1114341364.jpg


Tipp: Werft WoW wech und steigt um zu GW wenn ihr nicht zufrieden seit... 

Nun noch n bissl eigenwerbung xD...
Wenn ihr eine "gilde" für GW sucht, dann schaut einfach mal bei uns vorbei...
Das Gilde habe ich extra in anführungzeichen gesetzt, da wir uns nicht als solchen bezeichnen, sondern als clan. 
Was da der unterschied ist, erfahrt ihr auf unserer VORLÄUFIGEN Infopage:

http://mys-clan.de

Neues Portal ist bereits in mache. 
Zudem besitzen wir keinen "Anfürhrer" der alles bestimmt. Entscheidungen werden vom ganzen Team entschieden. <<< Netter Satzt 

Schaut einfach mal vorbei ^^

Greez Flo`


----------



## garris (26. April 2005)

*AW: GuildWars 4 Life *

Also ich kenen sehr viele dieser Previews (auch gamigo) und muß sagen, daß fast nur Positives gesagt wird (wobei fast immer das Selbe durchgekaut wird), aber gerade das macht einen doch stutzig.
Werde aber den BWE- Spielern vertrauen und es mir auch holen. Warte sicherlich kein Monat bis zu einem ausführlichen Test. Hoffe nur, daß sie die CE auch haben...
Es wurde schon gesagt, daß man GW auch mit ISDN spielen kann, aber hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Möchte wissen, ob es wirklich GUT spielbar ist.


----------



## Vollmi (26. April 2005)

Shadow_Man am 26.04.2005 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 26.04.2005 13:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freut mich, dass du es dir überlegt hasch.


----------



## Xyr0n (26. April 2005)

yeah morgen isses soweit .Diesmal spiel ich aber einen Wa/ Ele
Schwert+Schild auf Feuermagie ;D


----------



## Dorftrootel (26. April 2005)

Xyr0n am 26.04.2005 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> yeah morgen isses soweit .Diesmal spiel ich aber einen Wa/ Ele
> Schwert+Schild auf Feuermagie ;D



Wann kommt es den nun raus?
Bei Amazon scheint es schon draußen zu sein (Versandfertig in 24 Stunden)
Und auf einer von Guildwars.com gespornsorten Seite steht das es erst ab Donnerstag draußen sein soll.


----------



## MADEMAN (26. April 2005)

Xyr0n am 26.04.2005 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> yeah morgen isses soweit .Diesmal spiel ich aber einen Wa/ Ele
> Schwert+Schild auf Feuermagie ;D



Morgen schon??? Hab ich irgendwas verpasst


----------



## Solon25 (26. April 2005)

Dorftrootel am 26.04.2005 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wann kommt es den nun raus?
> Bei Amazon scheint es schon draußen zu sein (Versandfertig in 24 Stunden)
> Und auf einer von Guildwars.com gespornsorten Seite steht das es erst ab Donnerstag draußen sein soll.


Internetbekannter von mir hat es sich gestern bei Media Markt zu 39,99€ gekauft.  Werde es auch dort am Freitag kaufen, weil ich ihn und seine Frau für 5 Tage besuche. Komme dann erst eine Woche später zum zocken. Hab dann 5€ gespart, so wie ich Karstadt kenne, zeichnen die es zu min. 44,99€ aus...


----------



## benni1113 (26. April 2005)

Dorftrootel am 26.04.2005 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Xyr0n am 26.04.2005 18:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also meins wurde bei amazon schon abgeschickt!


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. April 2005)

benni1113 am 26.04.2005 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> also meins wurde bei amazon schon abgeschickt!



Mein Exemplar heute Nachmittag auch


----------



## Xyr0n (26. April 2005)

MADEMAN am 26.04.2005 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Xyr0n am 26.04.2005 18:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja me is Preorder darf früher als das normale volk ^^


----------



## blade88 (26. April 2005)

Shadow_Man am 26.04.2005 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> benni1113 am 26.04.2005 19:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und meine CE auch um 16:21h 

Zum Thema morgen/Donnerstag: Offizieller Release ist Donnerstag, Vorbesteller bekommen es aber einen Tag früher und können am Mittwoch mit ihrem Preorder-account vom letzten Beta-We spielen. Wenn es Läden jetzt schon verkaufen hat man davon relativ wenig, da man mangels Preorder-Key trotzdem erst am Donnerstag spielen kann.

Wie sich GW bei mir durchsetzt muss sich erst noch zeigen, die Beta hat mich nicht so mitgerissen... Außerdem ist am Wochenende meine WoW-Sucht endlich wieder entflammt


----------



## MADEMAN (26. April 2005)

Xyr0n am 26.04.2005 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> MADEMAN am 26.04.2005 18:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich irgendwie verpeilt. Aber warum ist meins dann noch net versendet? *heul*


----------



## MADEMAN (26. April 2005)

Xyr0n am 26.04.2005 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> MADEMAN am 26.04.2005 18:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich irgendwie verpeilt. Aber warum ist meins dann noch net versendet? *heul*
Und jetzt auch noch Doppelpost


----------



## tommyh (26. April 2005)

was glaubt ihr wird es an den ersten tagen ähnliche probs geben wie es bei WoW gegeben hat da sind ja die server nach der reihe ausgefallen   

oder wird der start ohne probs von statten gehen? *hoff*

*in den startlöchern wetz*    

warrior/monk werd ich spielen denk ich schön ausgeglichen.....


----------



## Xyr0n (26. April 2005)

tommyh am 26.04.2005 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> was glaubt ihr wird es an den ersten tagen ähnliche probs geben wie es bei WoW gegeben hat da sind ja die server nach der reihe ausgefallen
> 
> oder wird der start ohne probs von statten gehen? *hoff*
> 
> ...



wird ohne probleme gehen, darauf verwette ich mein arsch.Es gab in der WoW Beta Probleme in der GW hatten ich&kollegen KEIN problem damit ,nur ein prod nahcm update,das nach 2mins wieder gefixt war...........

Das einzige worauf man sich einstellen müsse,is das etwa alle 2 stundne ,wie beim BWE, wahrscheinlich updates kommen ;D.

Tja AN fixed extrem schnell und sehr gut ;D


----------



## tommyh (26. April 2005)

> Das einzige worauf man sich einstellen müsse,is das etwa alle 2 stundne ,wie beim BWE, wahrscheinlich updates kommen ;D.



und wie lange dauert sowas?


----------



## StaLk (26. April 2005)

Ehm so 3 - 10 sekunden


----------



## Xyr0n (26. April 2005)

StaLk am 26.04.2005 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ehm so 3 - 10 sekunden



max 30 seks,dass wäre dann aba EXTREM lang.Da man ja sein Programm manchmal neustarten muss maximal 2 minuten bis man weiterzocken kann ^^
also net wie bei WoW 10 Jahre ;D


----------



## StaLk (27. April 2005)

> max 30 seks,dass wäre dann aba EXTREM lang.Da man ja sein Programm manchmal neustarten muss maximal 2 minuten bis man weiterzocken kann ^^
> also net wie bei WoW 10 Jahre ;D



Du musstest 30 sek warten, da das spiel nicht auf deinem rechner war und du erst alles saugen musstest. Diesmal wirds von der CD instalierst.
Da musste ca. 5 sekunden beim download balken verbingen, da der rest ingame gezogen wird.  Also nix mit teepause oder so


----------



## Xyr0n (27. April 2005)

StaLk am 27.04.2005 01:38 schrieb:
			
		

> > max 30 seks,dass wäre dann aba EXTREM lang.Da man ja sein Programm manchmal neustarten muss maximal 2 minuten bis man weiterzocken kann ^^
> > also net wie bei WoW 10 Jahre ;D
> 
> 
> ...




nein ich musste ca. 30 sekunden bei einem UPDATE warten,unzwar bei dem letzten BWE update,das dauert bei mir ca. 30 seks -.-


----------



## Crusher99 (27. April 2005)

Sollte ich eigentlich den alten Client deinstallieren und das Game dann von CD komplett neu installieren oder kann ich den Client nutzen und der updatet sich dann erstmal ne Weile?


----------



## StaLk (27. April 2005)

Crusher99 am 27.04.2005 10:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte ich eigentlich den alten Client deinstallieren und das Game dann von CD komplett neu installieren oder kann ich den Client nutzen und der updatet sich dann erstmal ne Weile?



Lass alles so wie es ist.
Einfach CD einlegen und instalieren 

See ya in Ascalon ^^


----------



## divby0 (27. April 2005)

ich hab das game schon daheim liegen, und den pre-order key von amazon per mail, kann ich heute nachmittag scho zocken oder erst nachts bzw morgen?


----------



## Crusher99 (27. April 2005)

divby0 am 27.04.2005 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab das game schon daheim liegen, und den pre-order key von amazon per mail, kann ich heute nachmittag scho zocken oder erst nachts bzw morgen?



Kannst jetzt schon zocken.


----------



## divby0 (27. April 2005)

ich komm gerade daheim an und der post bote hat das amazon paket wieder mitgenommen weil mein mitbewohner noch gepennt hat.

jetzt kann ich es erst morgen von der post holen, 

kann ich mit download client und pre order key auch scho zocken?

antwortet schnel


----------



## mietschie (27. April 2005)

Ich hab jetz den PreOrder Key von amazon aber das Game is irgendwie nich angekommen. Wenn ich den Key jetz in den Client eingebe und bis morgen zocke dann aber morgen den Client runterhau und dann von CD installier, kann ich dann ganz normal weiterspieln oder brauch ich dann nen anderen Key oder sonstiges?


----------



## Xyr0n (27. April 2005)

mietschie am 27.04.2005 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab jetz den PreOrder Key von amazon aber das Game is irgendwie nich angekommen. Wenn ich den Key jetz in den Client eingebe und bis morgen zocke dann aber morgen den Client runterhau und dann von CD installier, kann ich dann ganz normal weiterspieln oder brauch ich dann nen anderen Key oder sonstiges?



Client laden,instalieren
Acc machn bzw key eingebe

Wenn das Paket da ist ,CD einlegen installn

NICHT den client runterwerfn,man berichtete das es dann zu argen problemen kommen kann


----------



## tommyh (27. April 2005)

Xyr0n am 26.04.2005 23:11 schrieb:
			
		

> StaLk am 26.04.2005 23:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




achso das ist dann ja nicht wirklich schlimm....  

only one day left without guild wars....


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. April 2005)

Ab wann können eigentlich die Leute spielen, die nur den "normalen" key haben? Ich weiß, ab 28.April, aber mich würde mal interessieren ab wieviel Uhr. Hab das Spiel nämlich seit heute nachmittag, schon alles installiert, aber kann ja noch nicht spielen und warte gespannt darauf, wanns endlich losgehen kann  *gg* 

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## Solon25 (27. April 2005)

Shadow_Man am 27.04.2005 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab wann können eigentlich die Leute spielen, die nur den "normalen" key haben? Ich weiß, ab 28.April, aber mich würde mal interessieren ab wieviel Uhr. Hab das Spiel nämlich seit heute nachmittag, schon alles installiert, aber kann ja noch nicht spielen und warte gespannt darauf, wanns endlich losgehen kann  *gg*
> 
> Mfg Shadow_Man


New York hat es jetzt 16:22 Uhr. Rechne es Dir aus wann es dort Mitternacht ist und versuch es dann mal


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (28. April 2005)

Solon25 am 27.04.2005 22:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 27.04.2005 20:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich erwarte hier nen Detailierten Bericht wie sichs spielt 

Sonst kauf ichs mir nciht    , ich will nämlich nicht mal wieder reinfallen was eine PC-Spielekauf angeht


----------



## StaLk (28. April 2005)

Sorry keine zeit zum schreiben muss GW gamen ^^

Hier mol paar screens von meinen reisen 

http://www.unforgiven-army.de/uA1.jpg
http://www.unforgiven-army.de/uA2.jpg
http://www.unforgiven-army.de/uA3.jpg
http://www.unforgiven-army.de/uA4.jpg
http://www.unforgiven-army.de/uA5.jpg


----------



## Kolonel (28. April 2005)

ARGh....ich sitze noch in der schule und muss bis um 4 warten.....

es gibt so gemeine sachen......

WARTET auf mich....
gibts da spezielle server wo nur deutsche sind oder so??? 
wie isn das server system ausgelegt...??


ich denke mal alle die das wissen zocken gerade und können nicht antworten   

naja viel spaß


----------



## garris (28. April 2005)

Wäre nett, wenn sich jemand von denen, die GW bereits besitzen für 10 Min (!) losreißen könnte, um eine Art Wertung abzugeben. Hab das Spiel heute nämlich nirgends bekommen, weder Saturn noch Media Markt, und überlege mir jetzt, es zu bestellen, anstatt jeden Tag ins Geschäft zu rennen.
Noch was: Hab jetzt schon einige Bilder gesehen, auf denen viele Texturen sehr häßlich aussehen (die auf der offiziellen Homepage nicht, aber die scheinen irgendwie nachbearbeitet.). Ist das wirklich so, oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## Xyr0n (28. April 2005)

garris am 28.04.2005 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre nett, wenn sich jemand von denen, die GW bereits besitzen für 10 Min (!) losreißen könnte, um eine Art Wertung abzugeben. Hab das Spiel heute nämlich nirgends bekommen, weder Saturn noch Media Markt, und überlege mir jetzt, es zu bestellen, anstatt jeden Tag ins Geschäft zu rennen.
> Noch was: Hab jetzt schon einige Bilder gesehen, auf denen viele Texturen sehr häßlich aussehen (die auf der offiziellen Homepage nicht, aber die scheinen irgendwie nachbearbeitet.). Ist das wirklich so, oder täusche ich mich?



das isn screenie bug ,oft wird was anna graka sets verändert das die screens häßlich aussehen obwohl es in wirklichkeit net so is


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. April 2005)

Xyr0n am 28.04.2005 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> garris am 28.04.2005 17:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Außerdem kommt es auch immer darauf, was derjenige Spieler für eine Grafikkarte hat und in welcher Auflösung dieser spielt. Also bei mir sieht es wirklich so aus wie auf den Screenies. 
Seid ihr grad kräftig am zocken? Ich bin die meiste Zeit alleine unterwegs, weil ich noch keinen anständigen Mitstreiter gefunden hab. Die, die ich bisher hatte sind irgendwo dumm in der Gegend rumgerannt und hatten keine Ahnung was sie überhaupt machen sollen   

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## Solon25 (28. April 2005)

Shadow_Man am 28.04.2005 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Seid ihr grad kräftig am zocken? Ich bin die meiste Zeit alleine unterwegs, weil ich noch keinen anständigen Mitstreiter gefunden hab. Die, die ich bisher hatte sind irgendwo dumm in der Gegend rumgerannt und hatten keine Ahnung was sie überhaupt machen sollen
> 
> Mfg Shadow_Man


Hatte ja schon geschrieben das ich es mir in Mainz kaufe, wenn ich bei Bekannten bin. Bin frühestens Mittwoch Abend am Start. Miete Dir doch einen NPC, die arbeiten ganz gut mit (sah jedenfalls bei Giga Games gut aus).


----------



## tommyh (28. April 2005)

so ich habs heute erstanden installs grad....     

ich komme....


----------



## haggybear (28. April 2005)

ui, ich finde das echt obergeil     

wie is es denn mit einer pcg gilde???
wäre geil    

wenn mich jemand sieht, ich heiße occidus maximus (der größte töter, glaub ich   )


----------



## kraeh (28. April 2005)

sers,
 ich kriegs erst morgen    aber dann geht die psot ab  
aber ich auch ne frage;
 ich hab aif einiegn screenshots geshen, wie da ein paar leute so tiere neben sich haben. kann man sich da wie in WoW einen tiergefährten fangen oder so??
tschö mit ö


----------



## Xyr0n (28. April 2005)

kraeh am 28.04.2005 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> sers,
> ich kriegs erst morgen    aber dann geht die psot ab
> aber ich auch ne frage;
> ich hab aif einiegn screenshots geshen, wie da ein paar leute so tiere neben sich haben. kann man sich da wie in WoW einen tiergefährten fangen oder so??
> tschö mit ö




wenn du Ranger als secundär/primär klasse hast kannst du dir ein Tier fangen


----------



## Kolonel (28. April 2005)

Kann es sein das die server down sind oder bin ich der einzige der gerade raus geflogen ist?? und auch nicht wieder einloggen kann...

naja die leute wollen ein paar erst eindrücke...
nach 1 std spielen 

Stufe 3 Elemtar auf feuer basierend
Die landschaften sind wirklich wundervoll...sogar an die fußabdrücke im sand haben sie gedacht oder im schnee.
Die animationen der zauber sind auch nicht schlecht gelungen... was mich noch nen bischen stört ist die lauf animation meines mänschen.

Ich bin auch die ganze  zeit alleine unterwegs gewesen und suche noch leute die mit mir rum strahlen wollen....
also wenns ist dan meldets euch....

Salasar


----------



## Vollmi (29. April 2005)

Kolonel am 28.04.2005 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch die ganze  zeit alleine unterwegs gewesen und suche noch leute die mit mir rum strahlen wollen....
> also wenns ist dan meldets euch....


Also ich hatte noch nie Probleme, Leute für ne Party zu finden. Frag doch einfach ma 'n bisschen rum, da findest schon einige. Vor allem zocken jetzt viel mehr Deutsche als noch bei den BETA-Weekends.

Cya, 
Vollmi


----------



## tommyh (29. April 2005)

also das game ist einfach      

bin warior auf stufe 3... und es macht echt laune immer neue quests zu suchen und anschliessend mit einem kollegen zu zweit zu meistern....  

eine frage hab ich aber an die veteranen in dem genre...

wie ist denn das wenn ich einen quest angenommen habe mein freund aber nicht und wir dann trotzdem zusammen die quest erledigen hat er sie dann auch erfüllt oder muss er sich dann nochmals spielen?


----------



## Vollmi (29. April 2005)

tommyh am 29.04.2005 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist denn das wenn ich einen quest angenommen habe mein freund aber nicht und wir dann trotzdem zusammen die quest erledigen hat er sie dann auch erfüllt oder muss er sich dann nochmals spielen?


Also meine Erfahrung ist, dass manche Quests nur dann beim Partner als abgeschlossen angezeigt werden, wenn er sie zuvor auch angenommen hat, bei andern Quests ging das aber auch, wenn nur Ich die Quest hatte. Zur Sicherheit tät ich aber immer empfehlen, dass du und dein Kumpel die Quests annehmen und dann auch in ihrem Logbuch stehen haben.

Vollmi


----------



## haggybear (30. April 2005)

ich hab da mal zwei fragen:

gibts berufe???
wo kann man sich waffen oder so kaufen???


----------



## Danielovitch (30. April 2005)

Habs mir auch gekauft, und es ist einfach genial   

Kann man eigentlich, wenn man am Anfang Rollenspiel ausgewählt hat, kann man irgendwie auf PvP umschalten? 

Und nochwas: Was haltet ihr von 'ner PCG-Forum-Gilde?


----------



## Xyr0n (30. April 2005)

haggybear am 30.04.2005 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab da mal zwei fragen:
> 
> gibts berufe???
> wo kann man sich waffen oder so kaufen???



1.es gibt keine berufe ,die man  selbst erlernen kann
2.kann man net ,man muss in staädten einem waffenmacher rohstoffe udn gold geben der macht dann alles


----------



## Vollmi (30. April 2005)

Danielovitch am 30.04.2005 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Habs mir auch gekauft, und es ist einfach genial
> 
> Kann man eigentlich, wenn man am Anfang Rollenspiel ausgewählt hat, kann man irgendwie auf PvP umschalten?


Naja, was heißt umschalten. Du kannst halt entweder in die Gladiatoren-Arena gehn und dort Random-Team-PvP-Kämpfe machen oder halt mit deiner Gilde gegen andere kämpfen.


> Und nochwas: Was haltet ihr von 'ner PCG-Forum-Gilde?


Her damit. 
Wäre dabei.


----------



## haggybear (30. April 2005)

Vollmi am 30.04.2005 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Danielovitch am 30.04.2005 13:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich wäre auch dabei


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. April 2005)

haggybear am 30.04.2005 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Vollmi am 30.04.2005 18:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me 2


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. April 2005)

Danielovitch am 30.04.2005 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Habs mir auch gekauft, und es ist einfach genial
> 
> Kann man eigentlich, wenn man am Anfang Rollenspiel ausgewählt hat, kann man irgendwie auf PvP umschalten?




Ja, das geht, du musst dich halt später einer Gilde anschliessen. Umgekehrt geht es aber glaub ich nicht, wenn Du am Anfang PvP auswählst, dann kannst du auch nur PvP machen! Deshalb würd' ich immer Rollenspiel auswählen, alles andere ist sinnlos...

Mfg Shadow_Man

_BTW_: Heiße bei Guild Wars übrigens Real Shadow....ich weiß nicht gerade ein origineller Name, aber die besten war ja schon vergeben, Shadow_Man übrigens auch


----------



## Danielovitch (30. April 2005)

Jo, habe es selbst rausgefunden, man muss einfach nur nen neuen Char erstellen.. PvP is nich wirklich sinnvoll. Aber Rollenspiel is ja soooo geil...   

Also, wie wollen wa das regeln mit der Gilde?


----------



## TIGER1 (30. April 2005)

So nochmal für Anfänger.
Da der Thread schon richtig lange ist und ich da keine übersicht mehr habe frage ich nochmal einzeln.
Ich spiele nicht so viel Rollenspiele nur Gothic 1 und 2.
Guild Wars ist ja ein Onlinespiel kostet aber im Monat nichts oder??
Und würdet ihr es weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Danielovitch (30. April 2005)

TIGER1 am 30.04.2005 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> So nochmal für Anfänger.
> Da der Thread schon richtig lange ist und ich da keine übersicht mehr habe frage ich nochmal einzeln.
> Ich spiele nicht so viel Rollenspiele nur Gothic 1 und 2.
> Guild Wars ist ja ein Onlinespiel kostet aber im Monat nichts oder??
> Und würdet ihr es weiterempfehlen.


Nein, Guild Wars kostet keine monatlichen Gebühren, und trotzdem ist es das geilste Spiel, das ich seit langem gespielt hab! Unbedingt und uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert!


----------



## Danielovitch (30. April 2005)

Übrigens, wer noch auf der Suche nach einem fantasievollen Namen ist, der schaue hier nach. Da gibt es wirklich welche, die extrem gut und nach Fantasy-Rollenspiel klingen...


----------



## tommyh (30. April 2005)

Shadow_Man am 30.04.2005 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> haggybear am 30.04.2005 18:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




da bin ich auch dabei.....    

meine name Tommy Fellowship (fellowship wegen nem kupel von mir)


----------



## tommyh (1. Mai 2005)

erzählt mal so was ihr schon alles erlebt habt in tyrias...  

also ich musste schon mal herzhaft lachen als in ascalon eine "massenstriptease danceparty"     abging alle haben sich bis auf die unterwäsche ausgezogen und sind abgegangen wie schmidts katze    

bin mittlerweile lvl 6 warior/monk und will jetzt bald mal meine erste mission angehen...  

eija noch was ab wann kann man mit mehr als einem mitstreiter in abenteuer ziehen?


----------



## Vollmi (1. Mai 2005)

tommyh am 01.05.2005 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> erzählt mal so was ihr schon alles erlebt habt in tyrias...
> 
> also ich musste schon mal herzhaft lachen als in ascalon eine "massenstriptease danceparty"     abging alle haben sich bis auf die unterwäsche ausgezogen und sind abgegangen wie schmidts katze
> 
> ...


Sobald du dich bei der Akademie bei Sir Tydus meldest. Dann kannst zu viert losziehen. Später geht das dann noch bis 6 und noch später bis 8 maximale Gruppenmitglieder. Du bist momentan noch im Tutorial (im schönen Ascalon) - wenn du in die Akademie gehst, musst einen PvP-Kampf machen, dann dich noch durch eine Höhle schnetzeln und dann kommst im kaputten Ascalon raus. Ab da geht das Game erst richtig los.


----------



## TIGER1 (1. Mai 2005)

Eine Frage habe ich noch nämlich zu dem Kampsystem.
Kämpft man in dem Spiel selber oder ist das wie bei Kotor das die Kämpfe vom PC gemacht werden?


----------



## Leddernilpferd (1. Mai 2005)

TIGER1 am 01.05.2005 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage habe ich noch nämlich zu dem Kampsystem.
> Kämpft man in dem Spiel selber oder ist das wie bei Kotor das die Kämpfe vom PC gemacht werden?



du klickst einfach deinen gegner an, und der haut ,schiesst oder zaubert  dann auf diesen ein. während des kampfes kannst du dann deine spezailfähigkeiten einsetzen welche dann sofort ausgeführt werden.

irgendwie hat mich das spiel noch nicht wirklich überzeugt.


----------



## haggybear (1. Mai 2005)

wie kann man eigentlich tanzen oder luftgitarre spielen


----------



## Vollmi (1. Mai 2005)

haggybear am 01.05.2005 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> wie kann man eigentlich tanzen oder luftgitarre spielen


Einfach ins Chatfenster /dance oder /guitar eingeben.


----------



## benni1113 (1. Mai 2005)

ich habe ein problem: bei manchen rüstungen oä. steht, ich solle "wiederverwertungswerkzeug" verwenden, um es zu benutzen. kann mir jemand sagen, wie das funzt?

danke im voraus!


----------



## Vollmi (1. Mai 2005)

benni1113 am 01.05.2005 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe ein problem: bei manchen rüstungen oä. steht, ich solle "wiederverwertungswerkzeug" verwenden, um es zu benutzen. kann mir jemand sagen, wie das funzt?
> 
> danke im voraus!


Geh zu einem Kaufmann, kauf dir da ein Bergungswerkzeug, mach einen Doppelklick auf dein Bergungswerkzeug und dann klickste einmal auf das Item, das zu zerlegen willst. In diesem Fall eben deine Rüstung.


----------



## benni1113 (1. Mai 2005)

Vollmi am 01.05.2005 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> benni1113 am 01.05.2005 14:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok thx


----------



## Vollmi (1. Mai 2005)

benni1113 am 01.05.2005 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Vollmi am 01.05.2005 14:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gern doch


----------



## dominiksp (1. Mai 2005)

ich hab leider nicht den ganzen beitrag gelesen da ich nicht soviel zeit habe  ...
ich überlege mir gw zu kaufen (sieht suuuper aus ...und gerade weil ich aus zeitgründen nicht soo lange spiele ist es praktisch,dass das keine grundgebühr hat  )
...bin aber auf dem gebiet onlinespiele recht unerfahren ... zum einen ne frage generell zum spiel ...macht es auch spaß wenn man von pvp absieht und einfach "normal" spielt?
Ich hoffe ich frage jetzt nicht zum x.ten mal wieviel traffic verursacht gw circa pro stunde ...hab nur nen 5gb volumen reicht die?
gibt es berufe die man erlernen kann ? 


vielen dank schonmal

dommi


----------



## Vollmi (1. Mai 2005)

dominiksp am 01.05.2005 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab leider nicht den ganzen beitrag gelesen da ich nicht soviel zeit habe  ...
> ich überlege mir gw zu kaufen (sieht suuuper aus ...und gerade weil ich aus zeitgründen nicht soo lange spiele ist es praktisch,dass das keine grundgebühr hat  )
> ...bin aber auf dem gebiet onlinespiele recht unerfahren ... zum einen ne frage generell zum spiel ...macht es auch spaß wenn man von pvp absieht und einfach "normal" spielt?
> Ich hoffe ich frage jetzt nicht zum x.ten mal wieviel traffic verursacht gw circa pro stunde ...hab nur nen 5gb volumen reicht die?
> ...


Also ich hab bisher nur den RPG-Part gespielt - ****ing awesome!! Echt genial.  Und Traffic: Ich hab in einem Forum gelesen, dass einer in einer Stunde 1-5 MB Traffic hatte...  Aufgrund der Streaming-Technologie von ArenaNet und der Tatsache, dass alles instanziert ist außer den Städten und Außenposten, ist der Traffic wirklich gering. Ob es aber wirklich nur 1-5 MB sind, das kann ich selber au ned so recht glauben. Aber auf jeden Fall weniger als bei anderen Online-Games wie UT oder CS oder WoW.

Vollmi


----------



## Kizura (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab mal eine bescheidene Frage:

Wovon hängt der Volumen-Traffic-Verbrauch hauptsächlich ab?

Danke für Antworten,
Gruß Kizu


----------



## heroXT (1. Mai 2005)

Kizura am 01.05.2005 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab mal eine bescheidene Frage:
> 
> ...




Wie kann ich einen Screenshot machen??
Ps: Hoffe auch das der traffic nicht so hoch ist^^!


----------



## Mainson (1. Mai 2005)

Da ich mir momentan überlege mir GW zu holen, habe ich auch mal ein, zwei Fragen...

1.Ist es möglich zeitweise Solo zu questen, oder sind die Instanzierten Gebiete aufs Gruppenspiel ausgelegt?

2. Wie sieht es mit der Originaltität der Quests aus? Nur Monstergekloppe und Gegenstände sammeln oder gibt es auch wirklich inovative, gelungene Quests?

3.Sind Ingame-Events geplant?

4.Wie sieht es mit den Handwerksberufen und Interaktion mit anderen Spielern aus?


----------



## garris (1. Mai 2005)

Hab mir das Spiel gestern bei einem Freund so ca. 3 Stunden angesehen und war eigentlich recht begeistert. Trotz seines nicht allzu guten PC´s sah es super aus. Muß es natürlich erst selber spielen aber auf jeden Fall bin ich froh, es  bestellt zu haben (müßte morgen oder spätestens Dienstag ankommen...).
Wollte aber nachfragen, ob man die Sprache umstellen kann, da ich es viel lieber auf Englisch spielen würde...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (1. Mai 2005)

Mainson am 01.05.2005 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> 1.Ist es möglich zeitweise Solo zu questen, oder sind die Instanzierten Gebiete aufs Gruppenspiel ausgelegt?


Das interessiert mich auch!
Bei WoW ist das Solo spielen irgendwann vorbei und man kann nur noch in Gruppen überhaupt was machen, wenn man keinen neuen Charakter ebginnen möchte.
Wie ist das bei GW?


----------



## Deepsteep (1. Mai 2005)

garris am 01.05.2005 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir das Spiel gestern bei einem Freund so ca. 3 Stunden angesehen und war eigentlich recht begeistert. Trotz seines nicht allzu guten PC´s sah es super aus. Muß es natürlich erst selber spielen aber auf jeden Fall bin ich froh, es  bestellt zu haben (müßte morgen oder spätestens Dienstag ankommen...).
> Wollte aber nachfragen, ob man die Sprache umstellen kann, da ich es viel lieber auf Englisch spielen würde...


Gerade das ist bei Guild Wars genial gelöst:
Du kannst entweder im Spiel jederzeit die Sprache über die Spiel-Optionen umstellen (ohne Neustart!), oder Du wählst als Standard-Sprache beispielsweise Englisch, kannst aber dann im laufenden Spiel jederzeit durch Gedrückthalten der rechten STRG-Taste alles auf Deutsch sehen (Dialoge, Menüs, Itembeschreibungen ...); lässt Du die STRG-Taste wieder los, ist wieder alles in Englisch. Für diese Idee und die Umsetzung gebührt den Entwcklern eigentlich der Nobelpreis.


----------



## Deepsteep (1. Mai 2005)

MiffiMoppelchen am 01.05.2005 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Mainson am 01.05.2005 16:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt alternativ zu menschlichen Mitspielern auch computergesteuerte Teammates verschiedener Klassen, die man anheuern und steuern kann.


----------



## Deepsteep (1. Mai 2005)

Mainson am 01.05.2005 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich mir momentan überlege mir GW zu holen, habe ich auch mal ein, zwei Fragen...
> 
> 1.Ist es möglich zeitweise Solo zu questen, oder sind die Instanzierten Gebiete aufs Gruppenspiel ausgelegt?
> 
> ...


Zu 1:
Siehe oben

Zu 2:
Die Quests sind erfrischend abwechslungsreich: 
- für einen verzweifelten Bauern prämierte Schweine wieder in den Pferch treiben
- einen Bienenstock entsorgen
- dem Diener eines Ritters Geleitschutz bei der Suche nach Frühstückseiern für seinen Chef bieten
- NPCs als Verstärkung dienen
...


----------



## garris (1. Mai 2005)

Deepsteep am 01.05.2005 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Gerade das ist bei Guild Wars genial gelöst:
> Du kannst entweder im Spiel jederzeit die Sprache über die Spiel-Optionen umstellen (ohne Neustart!), oder Du wählst als Standard-Sprache beispielsweise Englisch, kannst aber dann im laufenden Spiel jederzeit durch Gedrückthalten der rechten STRG-Taste alles auf Deutsch sehen (Dialoge, Menüs, Itembeschreibungen ...); lässt Du die STRG-Taste wieder los, ist wieder alles in Englisch. Für diese Idee und die Umsetzung gebührt den Entwcklern eigentlich der Nobelpreis.



Das hört sich gut an. Obwohl ich - behaupte ich zumindest    - recht gut Englisch kann, hat man doch hin und wieder Probleme beim Lesen (und vor allem beim Zuhören, aber die cinematics sind eh untertitelt). Da kommt mir das mit dem kurzen Umstellen sehr recht. 

PS: Auf www.gamesxtreme.net/pc/game/guild-wars/review.shtml ist übrigens eins der ersten Reviews erschienen. Kenne die Seite allerdings nicht und kann deshalb nicht sagen, wie "vertrauenswürdig" die sind. Der Beitrag scheint mir ein wenig seeehr optimistisch zu sein. Er zeigt ja praktisch keine Schwächen auf (die es doch sicherlich gibt!?).


----------



## kraeh (1. Mai 2005)

sers, ich hab da ein monsterproblem auf der backe   
ich werd ständig vom server geschmissen, da steht dann immer
"Guil Wars konnte den Vorgang nicht abschliessen. Bitte versucht es in ein paar minuten nochmal (Err=7)"
was kann ichg da tun?? liegt es an meinen PC?? Ich hab DSL und ich will doch wohl bezweifeln, dass es an meinem Internetzugang liegt. 
ich kann sogut wie einen quest ganz abschliessen, die meisten hauptquest muss ich drei mal oder so anfangen, und das kotzt mich halt schon ziemlich an. außerdem kann ich fast nie einer gruppe beitreten, weil ich nach 10min eh wieder flieg. 
HELP

tschö mit ö


----------



## haggybear (2. Mai 2005)

kraeh am 01.05.2005 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> sers, ich hab da ein monsterproblem auf der backe
> ich werd ständig vom server geschmissen, da steht dann immer
> "Guil Wars konnte den Vorgang nicht abschliessen. Bitte versucht es in ein paar minuten nochmal (Err=7)"
> was kann ichg da tun?? liegt es an meinen PC?? Ich hab DSL und ich will doch wohl bezweifeln, dass es an meinem Internetzugang liegt.
> ...


hast du vielleicht wlan


----------



## Danielovitch (2. Mai 2005)

haggybear am 02.05.2005 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> kraeh am 01.05.2005 20:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das wär komisch.. Ich hab auch WLAN (Router) und alles funzt perfekt...

gruss


----------



## Soulja110 (2. Mai 2005)

tommyh am 29.04.2005 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> also das game ist einfach
> 
> bin warior auf stufe 3... und es macht echt laune immer neue quests zu suchen und anschliessend mit einem kollegen zu zweit zu meistern....
> 
> ...



strong bear?? bist dus??    lass ma wieda zoggn   

zu den routerproblem: ich hab auch nen router und keine einzige sekunde probs...

und nochwas: ich bin mal gespannt ob die pc-games auch son hype um guild wars macht zb. landkarten rausbringen und sticker mit beilegen!! das fänd ich nämlich nur gerecht! ich mein, es haben sich zwar viele leute wow gekauft aber selbst in der jetztigen ausgabe 06/05 ist wieder ne doppelseite für wow drin! ganz zu schweigen von dem RIESIGEN gameplay-guide in der letzten ausgabe.... den hab ich grad so weggeworfen...


----------



## Deepsteep (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo GW-Fans!
Wer ebenfalls der Meinung ist, das Guild Wars ein eigenes PC Games - Forum verdient hat, damit dieser Bandwurm-Thread nicht noch unübersichtlicher wird, kann sich hier auf PC Games unter dem nachfolgenden Link dafür einsetzen:
[/url]http://www.pcgames.de/?enu=0701&s=thread&bid=11&tid=3634187&x=2


----------



## haggybear (2. Mai 2005)

Danielovitch am 02.05.2005 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> haggybear am 02.05.2005 16:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aber bei einer zu großen reichweite zum router  :-o 

das prob hatte ich auch mal, aber jetzt steht mein pc wo anders und es geht


----------



## meursault (2. Mai 2005)

Wie läuft es auf einem
Athlon Thunderbird 1333 Mhz
512 MB RAM
ATI Radeon 8500
?
Und noch etwas:
Wie viel Festplattenspeicher braucht das
und
Gibt es in-Game Events?


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Mai 2005)

Wenn man sich für eine Gilde entschieden hat und später merken würde, dass es einem in dieser Gilde doch nicht so gefällt, kann man dann eigentlich jederzeit wieder austreten?

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## Vollmi (2. Mai 2005)

Shadow_Man am 02.05.2005 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man sich für eine Gilde entschieden hat und später merken würde, dass es einem in dieser Gilde doch nicht so gefällt, kann man dann eigentlich jederzeit wieder austreten?
> 
> Mfg Shadow_Man


Ja klar. Einfach im Gilden-Menü auf den Pfeil neben deinem Namen klicken, dann kannst austreten.


----------



## Vollmi (2. Mai 2005)

meursault am 02.05.2005 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie läuft es auf einem
> Athlon Thunderbird 1333 Mhz
> 512 MB RAM
> ATI Radeon 8500
> ...


Also ich kann nur sagen, dass GW auch auf schwachen Rechnern einwandfrei läuft. Ich hab zwar ne GF4 Ti-4200 und ich weiß auch, dass die etwas besser ist als deine, aber ich kann mit vollen Details spielen, falls dir das ein bisschen weiterhilft. Und 512 MB RAM reichen auch aus.


----------



## sunanna (2. Mai 2005)

tommyh am 29.04.2005 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> und nochwas: ich bin mal gespannt ob die pc-games auch son hype um guild wars macht zb. landkarten rausbringen und sticker mit beilegen!! das fänd ich nämlich nur gerecht! ich mein, es haben sich zwar viele leute wow gekauft aber selbst in der jetztigen ausgabe 06/05 ist wieder ne doppelseite für wow drin! ganz zu schweigen von dem RIESIGEN gameplay-guide in der letzten ausgabe.... den hab ich grad so weggeworfen...



Ich glaub eher nicht,da meckern die bestimmt rum,dass man nicht so das Gefühl hat wie in einem MMORPG und ect. bla bla.
und dieser ganze WOW-hype  -_-' 
und auf Seite 10/11 (6/05)
Jetzt einsteigen: WORLD OF WARCRAFT
haallooo??Also übertreiben kann man es echt.
übrigens auf seite 25 (6/05)
zitat: "Ich und meine Freunde boykottieren diese Preispolitik.."   
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.

Für ein Gelegentheitsspieler lohnt es sich Guild Wars zu holen,zumal wegen ohne monatliche Kosten.

Ach ja ich hab übrigens einen 1 GHz Rechner mit 256 MB und einer Geforce 2 Gts ti grafikkarte und benutze außerdem noch ein 56k modem.
Ich kann Guild Wars einwandfrei spielen. Ok sieht bei mir extrem hässlich dann aus die Grafik. Also man braucht keinen High-End Rechner um Guild Wars flüssig spielen zu können. 

mfg sunanna


----------



## garris (2. Mai 2005)

Noch eine Frage, an alle, die das Spiel schon haben:
Ist es eigentlich umständlich jemanden zu finden, der den gleichen Quest wie ich machen will/kann? Hab bis jetzt nur das "Tutorial" (Old Ascalon?) gesehen, da kann man ja alleine rumrennen, nach dem cinematic wahrscheinlich schon bald nicht mehr?
Wenn das Spiel morgen nicht da ist, drehe ich durch...


----------



## Vollmi (2. Mai 2005)

garris am 02.05.2005 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch eine Frage, an alle, die das Spiel schon haben:
> Ist es eigentlich umständlich jemanden zu finden, der den gleichen Quest wie ich machen will/kann? Hab bis jetzt nur das "Tutorial" (Old Ascalon?) gesehen, da kann man ja alleine rumrennen, nach dem cinematic wahrscheinlich schon bald nicht mehr?
> Wenn das Spiel morgen nicht da ist, drehe ich durch...


Frag doch einfach rum, wer macht Quest X, wer hat Bock auf Quest Y etc pp. Alles gar kein Problem.


----------



## meursault (2. Mai 2005)

Ja, vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Aber wie sieht es denn nun mit Events aus?


----------



## garris (2. Mai 2005)

Vollmi am 02.05.2005 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Frag doch einfach rum, wer macht Quest X, wer hat Bock auf Quest Y etc pp. Alles gar kein Problem.



Gerade das finde ich eher umständlich, sorry. Wie viel Textzeilen passen auf den Schirm? Wenn alle durcheinanderlabern kennt man sich doch nicht aus, oder? Gibt es keinen anderen Hinweis, wer diesen Quest auch machen will?


----------



## Vollmi (2. Mai 2005)

garris am 02.05.2005 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Vollmi am 02.05.2005 19:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich hab mit dem Geschreibe keine Probleme - auch ned mit dem Lesen 
Aber es stimmt schon, das hätte man komfortabler lösen können.


----------



## Vollmi (2. Mai 2005)

meursault am 02.05.2005 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, vielen Dank für die Antworten.
> Aber wie sieht es denn nun mit Events aus?


Also von Events weiß ich grade ned, dass konkret eins stattfinden soll, aber ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass es Events geben wird. Abwarten.


----------



## kraeh (2. Mai 2005)

kraeh am 01.05.2005 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> sers, ich hab da ein monsterproblem auf der backe
> ich werd ständig vom server geschmissen, da steht dann immer
> "Guil Wars konnte den Vorgang nicht abschliessen. Bitte versucht es in ein paar minuten nochmal (Err=7)"
> was kann ichg da tun?? liegt es an meinen PC?? Ich hab DSL und ich will doch wohl bezweifeln, dass es an meinem Internetzugang liegt.
> ...



also, mal etwas genauer.  ich hab DSL mit modem, bei tiscali. liegts vll an meinen provider?? der is halt a bissl unbekannt. 
wenn mir jemand helfen kann, kann sich in guild wars bei mir melden und ich werd überglücklich sein ihm zu helfen, als dank 

P.S. falls jemand noch ne gilde braucht, labert mich(Kraeh The Cursed) oder Iskanter Tyrai an, die Phoenix Ritter suchen immer nach neuen mitstreitern   

tschö mit ö


----------



## Danielovitch (2. Mai 2005)

Achja, nur so btw: Mein Account in GW:

Waldläufer/Mönch LVL 6 (nur *g*), Name: Eched Tiskel


----------



## tommyh (2. Mai 2005)

also alt ascalon ist ja grafikmässig noch schöner anzuschauen werd heute das erste mal mit 4 mitstreitern eine quest angehen....  

aber die preise der händler/handwerker sind ja echt nicht mehr normal da kann ich mir ja fast nichts leisten....   

aber das spiel macht süchtig......


----------



## Xyr0n (3. Mai 2005)

tommyh am 02.05.2005 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> also alt ascalon ist ja grafikmässig noch schöner anzuschauen werd heute das erste mal mit 4 mitstreitern eine quest angehen....
> 
> aber die preise der händler/handwerker sind ja echt nicht mehr normal da kann ich mir ja fast nichts leisten....
> 
> aber das spiel macht süchtig......



händler...bei sowas kauf ich nie ein  habe alle  anfangserforderlichen rohstoffe selber und bock bringt das spiel erst richtig ab Lions Arch/Kryta ;D heftig dort^^


----------



## garris (3. Mai 2005)

Hab heute die CE bekommen und hab jetzt 2 Stunden gespielt. Bis jetzt gefällt es mir sehr gut, auch wenn ich keine Ahnung hab, was jetzt das Special der CE war -> Item offensichtlich nicht, göttliche Aura?
Egal, jedenfalls bin ich Warrior (Garris Bibop) und will als 2. Profession Ranger nehmen. Weiß vielleicht schon jemand, wo der entsprechende Trainer zu finden ist? Mein erster Tipp war Regent´s Valley. Dort hat man mir gesagt, der Marksman Ivor sei im Osten dieser Wälder auf einer Erhöhung zu finden. Hab schon seine beschwörten Tiere gesehen, ihn selbst nicht.
Falls jemand weiß, wo er sich "versteckt", bitte raus damit...
Noch was: Kann man die ganzen Quests am Anfang eigentlich auch noch machen, wenn dieses event (cinematic) kommt, nachdem sich alles ändert (Tutorial zu Ende!)? Will nämlich mit einem Freund spielen, der schon soweit ist. Andererseits will ich die Quest auch irgendwann lösen...
Muß leider zur Uni, aber später werde ich sicherlich noch einige Stunden spielen.


----------



## blade88 (3. Mai 2005)

Die göttliche Aura der CE ist nur dieses Schimmern um deinen char wenn du emotes machst, z.B. /dance, mehr nicht. Sieht imo aber trotzdem ganz nett aus


----------



## Vollmi (3. Mai 2005)

garris am 03.05.2005 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch was: Kann man die ganzen Quests am Anfang eigentlich auch noch machen, wenn dieses event (cinematic) kommt, nachdem sich alles ändert (Tutorial zu Ende!)? Will nämlich mit einem Freund spielen, der schon soweit ist. Andererseits will ich die Quest auch irgendwann lösen...
> Muß leider zur Uni, aber später werde ich sicherlich noch einige Stunden spielen.


Also sobald du in die Akademie eingetreten bist, gehts nicht mehr zurück. Überlegs dir also gut, wann du ins zerstörte Ascalon gehen willst/mit dem "richtigen" Game anfangen willst.


----------



## garris (3. Mai 2005)

Nur das Schimmern? Dachte schon, ich bekomme mehr Gegenstände, da vorher ca. 2/3 der Gegenstände ausdrücklich für mich waren, die restlichen 3 Mitglieder haben wenig bekommen - wahrscheinlich Einbildung.
Bin schon im neuen Ascalon. Im Endeffekt ist es doch egal, ob ich im alten alles mache, da es genug quests gibt um auf level 20 zu kommen. Hatte es satt dort... 
Vielleicht bin ich jetzt noch ein wenig schwach aber das wird sich ausgleichen.
Das mit Strg drücken und alles wird wieder Deutsch funktioniert offenbar nicht, aber ansonsten finde ich das Spiel aßerordentlich geil...


----------



## Vollmi (3. Mai 2005)

garris am 03.05.2005 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur das Schimmern? Dachte schon, ich bekomme mehr Gegenstände, da vorher ca. 2/3 der Gegenstände ausdrücklich für mich waren, die restlichen 3 Mitglieder haben wenig bekommen - wahrscheinlich Einbildung.
> Bin schon im neuen Ascalon. Im Endeffekt ist es doch egal, ob ich im alten alles mache, da es genug quests gibt um auf level 20 zu kommen. Hatte es satt dort...
> Vielleicht bin ich jetzt noch ein wenig schwach aber das wird sich ausgleichen.
> Das mit Strg drücken und alles wird wieder Deutsch funktioniert offenbar nicht, aber ansonsten finde ich das Spiel aßerordentlich geil...


Du musst die rechte Strg-Taste gedrückt halten, dann stellts alles auf Deutsch bzw. Englisch um. Sollte funktionieren.


----------



## onliner (4. Mai 2005)

Ich finde GW ein ebenbürtiges MMORPG gegen über WoW 

Hätte nicht gedacht das mich das Spiel so in den Bann zieht  . Das Lustige an dem Spiel ist , das einige Planlos hin und her laufen und andere Spieler habe ich schon gesehen die auf LV 7 sind  . 

Ich bin als Krieger/LV3 (erst :-/ ) unterwegs in unserer Familiy Guilde und als zweit Charr Mönch. Das schöne an GW ist das es auch weiterhin Gebührenfrei bleibt.
(Quelle)
Deutsche GW-Page mit vielen nützlichen infos

Gruß
onliner


----------



## Solon25 (4. Mai 2005)

heroXT am 01.05.2005 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich einen Screenshot machen??


Erstmal dazu, Du drückst einfach auf die Druck-Taste, dann wird das Bild im Guild Wars/Screens Ordner abgelegt. Möchtest Du ein Bild ohne Interface machen, drückst Du Shift+Druck 

Auf welchem District treibt ihr euch so rum? Bin grad von einem Besuch bei Bekannten zurück und werde gleich mal GW installieren


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (4. Mai 2005)

onliner am 04.05.2005 08:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde GW ein ebenbürtiges MMORPG gegen über WoW


-Nicht vergleichen, zu unterschiedlich.
-Ausserdem GW kein MMORPG.
-Bald auch GW besitzen.
-


----------



## onliner (4. Mai 2005)

MiffiMoppelchen am 04.05.2005 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> onliner am 04.05.2005 08:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 aha



> Sonstige Informationen
> Was ist Guild Wars? Nun diese Frage ist nicht einfach zu beantworten. In das allseits beliebte Genre "MMORPG" will es nicht so recht reinpassen. Wohin also dann? Die Entwickler von ArenaNet, welche schon früher bei Blizzard an Spiele-Hits wie Warcraft, Starcraft, Diablo und dem Battle.net mitgewirkt haben, nennen es "Cooperative Online RPG", womit ein neues Genre geboren wäre, also belassen wir es besser dabei.



dann hab ich ja mal wieder was dazu gelernt


----------



## Xero2 (4. Mai 2005)

îch hab voll den null blick!!!!!
auf pcgames.de sagen die, dass man für updates bleche muss!!!
hab mal beim support von GW nachgefragt. die sgaen dass man die updates kostelos ziehe kann!"!!!!

Was stimmt jetzt??????


----------



## Danielovitch (4. Mai 2005)

Xero2 am 04.05.2005 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> îch hab voll den null blick!!!!!
> auf pcgames.de sagen die, dass man für updates bleche muss!!!
> hab mal beim support von GW nachgefragt. die sgaen dass man die updates kostelos ziehe kann!"!!!!
> 
> Was stimmt jetzt??????


Man muss den Unterschied zwischen Update und Addon sehen. Updates sind quasi Patches, die man natürlich kostenlos saugen kann. Die Updates hingegen sollen regelmäßig entscheiden und werden kostenpflichtig sein...

gruss


----------



## Xyr0n (4. Mai 2005)

Xero2 am 04.05.2005 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> îch hab voll den null blick!!!!!
> auf pcgames.de sagen die, dass man für updates bleche muss!!!
> hab mal beim support von GW nachgefragt. die sgaen dass man die updates kostelos ziehe kann!"!!!!
> 
> Was stimmt jetzt??????




LOOOL updates blechen ,loool am tag gibts über 20 stück ,und dafür bezahlen??zeig mir das  wo pcg das gesagt hat.

Sie sagten für ADDONS ,das was anderes.

Updates= KOSTENLOS
Addons=Kostenpflichtig


----------



## Danielovitch (4. Mai 2005)

Xyr0n am 04.05.2005 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Xero2 am 04.05.2005 21:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beruhig dich mal, man kann Neulingen auch angemessen antworten.

gruss


----------



## Xyr0n (4. Mai 2005)

Danielovitch am 04.05.2005 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Xyr0n am 04.05.2005 21:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol o.O was willst du denn auf einmal?Beruhig,hab ich mich aufgeregt?kein Stück o.O.

1.Habe ihm geantworttet
2.Wenn er weiss das pcg sowas gesatg hat wollt ich das gern mal sehn ,da die pcg  ja viel scheisse verzapft nur sowas ?davon wollt ich mich selber  überzeugen.

also was an meinem beitrag so schlimm??versteh deine reaktion jezz echt mal 0 -.-


----------



## Danielovitch (4. Mai 2005)

Xyr0n am 04.05.2005 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Danielovitch am 04.05.2005 21:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich meinte nur deine zig LOOOLS etc. im Reply. Aber Schluss mit der Diskussion, sowas gehört nicht in nen Sammelthread.


----------



## tommyh (5. Mai 2005)

und so häufig kommen die addons auch nicht das das grosse umkosten sind alle 6 bis 9 monate also doch ne relativ grosse zeitspanne dazwischen....


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (5. Mai 2005)

Ich würd mal ganz gerne wissen, in welchem District ihr euch immer aufhaltet 

Ich find nie jemanden der mitquesten will, und alleine is langweilig 

Sagts mal bescheid ob ich n bissl rumlaufen wollt

In Game Name: Lameth Rakshasa 
Meldet euch mal


----------



## Xyr0n (5. Mai 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 05.05.2005 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd mal ganz gerne wissen, in welchem District ihr euch immer aufhaltet
> 
> Ich find nie jemanden der mitquesten will, und alleine is langweilig
> 
> ...



bin da wo ich hinkomme


----------



## Solon25 (5. Mai 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 05.05.2005 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd mal ganz gerne wissen, in welchem District ihr euch immer aufhaltet
> 
> Ich find nie jemanden der mitquesten will, und alleine is langweilig


Ich starte immer in Distrikt 5, nur wenn Du ins Gebiet gehst und zurück kommst, wirst Du automatisch einem anderen Distrikt zugewiesen. Ich geh dann aber, sofern ich keinen Begleiter habe, immer in D-5 zurück.


----------



## Xyr0n (5. Mai 2005)

Solon25 am 05.05.2005 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 05.05.2005 14:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tja nur manchmal gibts keine 5 distrikte was dann??meideste den bereich? :p


----------



## Solon25 (5. Mai 2005)

Xyr0n am 05.05.2005 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 05.05.2005 18:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hööö? Hatte immer mindestens das erste Distrikt Fenster voll.


----------



## Deepsteep (5. Mai 2005)

Solon25 am 05.05.2005 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Xyr0n am 05.05.2005 19:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disktrikte werden immer automatisch in Abhängigkeit von der Anzahl der Spieler gebildet, die sich gerade in dieser Stadt/Fort/Camp aufhalten. Daher schwankt die Anzahl der Distrikte ständig. Das heisst in der Praxis, wenn sich frühmorgens um 01:30 in Ascalon gerade mal 1400 Spieler aufhalten, gibts _dort_ halt auch nur drei Distrikte, die man auswählen kann, während sich vielleicht zur gleichen Zeit in Fort Ranik 5200 Spieler herumtreiben, so dass dort elf Distrikte zur Wahl stehen.


----------



## tommyh (5. Mai 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 05.05.2005 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd mal ganz gerne wissen, in welchem District ihr euch immer aufhaltet
> 
> Ich find nie jemanden der mitquesten will, und alleine is langweilig
> 
> ...




einfach zur friendsliste hinzufügen und schon siehst du alle aus dem forum online werde dich natürlich auch gleich mal addn und wir können dann wenns passt natürlich gleich losziehen würde mich freuen...


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Mai 2005)

Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir mal einen Thread eröffnen und dort alle "Ingame-Nicknames" notieren??? Dann könnte jeder diese Namen - wenn er möchte - in die Freundesliste aufnehmen und immer sehen wann jene Person online ist.

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## Danielovitch (5. Mai 2005)

Shadow_Man am 05.05.2005 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir mal einen Thread eröffnen und dort alle "Ingame-Nicknames" notieren??? Dann könnte jeder diese Namen - wenn er möchte - in die Freundesliste aufnehmen und immer sehen wann jene Person online ist.
> 
> Mfg Shadow_Man


Aber neeeeein, das muss alles in den Sammelthread! Sonst wird das alles zu unübersichtlich hier, wenns so viele Threads zu GW gibt!! Es wär ja zu einfach, ein separates Forum zu machen...

[/ironie]

Aber ernsthaft: Keine schlechte Idee...

gruss


----------



## Vollmi (5. Mai 2005)

Shadow_Man am 05.05.2005 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir mal einen Thread eröffnen und dort alle "Ingame-Nicknames" notieren??? Dann könnte jeder diese Namen - wenn er möchte - in die Freundesliste aufnehmen und immer sehen wann jene Person online ist.
> 
> Mfg Shadow_Man


Shadow macht das schon.  
Der hat ja eh Talent im Gestalten von Threads (mir kam grade der BuLi-Thread oder der Euro2004-Thread in den Sinn) 
Achja @Shadow: Hast es eigentlich bereut, GW gekauft zu haben?


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Mai 2005)

Vollmi am 05.05.2005 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow macht das schon.
> Der hat ja eh Talent im Gestalten von Threads (mir kam grade der BuLi-Thread oder der Euro2004-Thread in den Sinn)



Nicht zuviel Lob, nicht dass ich noch eingebildet werde *gg*  
Trotzdem danke *rotwerd* 



> Achja @Shadow: Hast es eigentlich bereut, GW gekauft zu haben?



Nein, hab es nicht bereut. Macht wirklich eine Menge Spass   

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## Belgium (6. Mai 2005)

Shadow_Man am 05.05.2005 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Vollmi am 05.05.2005 22:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich will in den nächsten Tagen Guild Wars kaufen und ich werde es doch nicht bereuen, es ist dank "Ohne Gebühren" mein erstes Onlinerollenspiel.
Nun muss ich mich entscheiden die franz. Version im Carrefour  (ähnlich Real) kostet nur 40€, mein franz. hmmm gut, aber Muttersprache deutsch, so Real bittet es für 45€  , wat soll ich machen! Kann man im Menü  die Sprache auswählen?


----------



## Solon25 (6. Mai 2005)

Belgium am 06.05.2005 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man im Menü  die Sprache auswählen?


Gibt im Spiel selber eine Taste wo man von deutsch auf englisch umstellt. Weiss aber net genau welche das ist. War irgendwas mit Strg. rechts + ??? meine ich. Sollte auch mit franz./engl. gehen


----------



## Belgium (6. Mai 2005)

Solon25 am 06.05.2005 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Belgium am 06.05.2005 17:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo das wäre ja schon  guter Anfang


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (6. Mai 2005)

Belgium am 06.05.2005 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 06.05.2005 18:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was sind schon 5 Euro??


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Mai 2005)

Belgium am 06.05.2005 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 06.05.2005 18:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist es nicht so, dass Guild Wars sowieso multilingual ist??? Also ich kann bei meiner Version die Sprachen....Deutsch, Englisch, Koreanisch, Französisch, Italienisch, Spanisch wählen....da gibts auch eine die nennt sich Bork! Bork! Bork!, was immer das auch sein mag, obs ein Gag ist? Jedenfalls scheinen alle Guild Wars Versionen multilingual zu sein!

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## Belgium (6. Mai 2005)

Shadow_Man am 06.05.2005 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Belgium am 06.05.2005 18:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JUHHHUUUU, wenn es keine verarsche war  
Und zu den 5 € ich bin geiziggg*g*


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Mai 2005)

Belgium am 06.05.2005 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> JUHHHUUUU, wenn es keine verarsche war
> Und zu den 5 € ich bin geiziggg*g*



So ist es jedenfalls bei der dt. Version, dass sie multilingual ist - also alle Angaben ohne Gewähr    

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (6. Mai 2005)

......    Komisch..... Irgendwie find ich GW schon wieder n bissl langweilig.... bin in Alt Ascalon, und hab n paar Quests gemacht, aber irgendwie reizen mich die nächsten nicht mehr wirklich... Kommt noch mehr Schwung in die Sache?


----------



## Xyr0n (6. Mai 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 06.05.2005 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ......    Komisch..... Irgendwie find ich GW schon wieder n bissl langweilig.... bin in Alt Ascalon, und hab n paar Quests gemacht, aber irgendwie reizen mich die nächsten nicht mehr wirklich... Kommt noch mehr Schwung in die Sache?




Alt-Ascalon is fürn arsch ;D ,dort vergeht vielen die Lust ,aber schlag dich bis inne zittergifpel durch ,da machts mehr fun und wenn man dann erstmal in Kryta/Maguuma is machts derbe fun >;


----------



## tommyh (7. Mai 2005)

Xyr0n am 06.05.2005 23:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 06.05.2005 20:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also mir bringts in alt-ascalon richtig fun... sind auch schon ein wenig an unsere grenzen gestossen bei althesas geist oder wie die quest heisst bringt auch 2.000 erfahrungspunkte ist nicht gerade einfach und mordslang auch noch dazu... das game bringt mich dazu das ich jetzt noch immer vorm rechenknecht sitz und das soll was heissen könnte mich jetzt auf die schnelle nicht erinnern wann das ein game das letztemal geschaft hat....


----------



## Xyr0n (7. Mai 2005)

ich kämpfe ja zur Zeit in der  Crystal Desert und die is heftig ,man geht raus und sofort buddeln sich vor einem 12 Scarabäus Käfer aus ;D und dann gehts geprügel los :>


----------



## tommyh (7. Mai 2005)

Xyr0n am 07.05.2005 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kämpfe ja zur Zeit in der  Crystal Desert und die is heftig ,man geht raus und sofort buddeln sich vor einem 12 Scarabäus Käfer aus ;D und dann gehts geprügel los :>




genau das selbe problem hatten wir bei der von mir oben genannten quest aufeinmal war alles voll von diesen pestverschlingern und im nu waren zwei von der gruppe tot aber wir schafften es dann doch noch irgendwie...  

aber was heftig ist sobald man mehr als 2 mal in ner quest versemmelt hat also die ganze gruppe auf einem schlag (ausgerottet) wurde kann mans fast vergessen -30 bei jedem ist schon viel zu viel um die quest noch positiv zu beenden....  

aber sonst wär es ja keine herrausforderung und zu einfach....


----------



## Solon25 (7. Mai 2005)

Shadow_Man am 06.05.2005 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Belgium am 06.05.2005 18:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jop, hab gestern noch nachgeschaut. Im Optionen Menü steht oben gleich Sprachauswahl, da kann man die von Shadow aufgezählten auswählen. 



Spoiler



Gewehre gibt es in GW eh nicht


----------



## Xyr0n (8. Mai 2005)

Solon25 am 07.05.2005 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 06.05.2005 18:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tja  AN denkt an alles ^^


----------



## APOG (8. Mai 2005)

wieviel traffic nimmt das spiel weg denn ich wills mir nicht kaufen und dann wegen traffic nicht spielen können


----------



## Xyr0n (9. Mai 2005)

APOG am 08.05.2005 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> wieviel traffic nimmt das spiel weg denn ich wills mir nicht kaufen und dann wegen traffic nicht spielen können




Kann dir keine zahln nennen ,aber seeeehr wenig ;D


----------



## Lord_Rancor (9. Mai 2005)

APOG am 08.05.2005 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> wieviel traffic nimmt das spiel weg denn ich wills mir nicht kaufen und dann wegen traffic nicht spielen können



So pro Stunde 5MB. Habs zu hause mit Modem ohne Probleme gespielt, hier an der Uni hab ich ne 2 GB-Beschränkung pro Monat und habe mit GW auch keine Probleme... Nur Teamspeak kann ich mir da sicher nicht leisten, weiß zufällig einer, wieviel das verbraucht??


----------



## garris (10. Mai 2005)

Kann man im Spiel eigentlich gar keine Ringe oder Amulette tragen?
Finde ich irgendwie sehr eigenartig. Sowas gehört eigentlich schon in das Spiel meiner Meinung nach.
Man kann in die Schildhand zwar diese Items nehmen, die gewisse Eigenschaften haben aber dafür muß ich ja das Schild hergeben bzw. kann keine zweihändigen Waffen tragen.
Traffic verursacht es bei mir auch nicht viel. Etwas mehr als CSS aber das kommt davon, daß ich GW sicherlich 3x so lange am Tag spiele...   
Wegen Teamspeak: bei der CE sind ja 3 Monate Teamspeak gratis dabei. Gibts von Teamspeak denn keine kostenlose, abgemagerte Version? Also kann ich das nach den 3 Monaten auch noch benutzen, nur halt mit weniger Features? Wenn ja, was habe ich von den 3 Monaten?


----------



## onliner (10. Mai 2005)

garris am 10.05.2005 01:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen Teamspeak: bei der CE sind ja 3 Monate Teamspeak gratis dabei. Gibts von Teamspeak denn keine kostenlose, abgemagerte Version? Also kann ich das nach den 3 Monaten auch noch benutzen, nur halt mit weniger Features? Wenn ja, was habe ich von den 3 Monaten?


 öööhmm 
Ich habe keine CE Version und habe mir TS von hier geholt-free-download

Denke mal eher dass das eine Marketing-Strategie war um mehr Kohle fürs Spiel zu bekommen  , IMO !

Also ich Zahle keine Cent für !

Gruß
onliner


----------



## Vollmi (10. Mai 2005)

onliner am 10.05.2005 08:50 schrieb:
			
		

> garris am 10.05.2005 01:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das war doch so, dass man bei der CE einen TS-_Server_ für 3 Monate bekommt. Allerdings bei einem amerikanischen (?) Anbieter, was bedeutet, dass die Pings schlecht sein werden.


----------



## Xyr0n (10. Mai 2005)

@Vollmi :Is richtig   

Teamspeak is IMMER kostenlos ,nur bekommt man bei der CE einen Server/Channel für 3 Monate Kostenlos gestellt .Denn channels/Server kosten was ,aber das programm is kostenlos


----------



## blade88 (10. Mai 2005)

Xyr0n am 10.05.2005 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> @Vollmi :Is richtig
> 
> Teamspeak is IMMER kostenlos ,nur bekommt man bei der CE einen Server/Channel für 3 Monate Kostenlos gestellt .Denn channels/Server kosten was ,aber das programm is kostenlos



Außerdem steht auf der Packung der CE etwas von _Spezialversion_ von TS... hab mir die TS-CD aber noch nicht angesehen und kann nichts weiter darüber sagen.


----------



## LosMuertos (10. Mai 2005)

Hoffentlich werd ich nicht entäuscht,habs mir gerade gekauft.


----------



## haggybear (10. Mai 2005)

LosMuertos am 10.05.2005 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich werd ich nicht entäuscht,habs mir gerade gekauft.


auf keinen fall


----------



## LosMuertos (10. Mai 2005)

Ist mein erstes Online RPG,WoW ist mir einfach zu teuer.Da sind 39,95€ für das Game nicht zuviel.Hoffentlich bleibt das auch kostenlos,außer Addons natürlich.
Gibt es eigentlich ein Deutsches Offizielles Forum,oder kommt das erst noch?


----------



## Xyr0n (10. Mai 2005)

LosMuertos am 10.05.2005 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist mein erstes Online RPG,WoW ist mir einfach zu teuer.Da sind 39,95€ für das Game nicht zuviel.Hoffentlich bleibt das auch kostenlos,außer Addons natürlich.
> Gibt es eigentlich ein Deutsches Offizielles Forum,oder kommt das erst noch?



joo
http://gw.onlinewelten.com/include.php?path=start.php

das die seite,da gibts dann auchn forum &co ;D


----------



## LosMuertos (10. Mai 2005)

Xyr0n am 10.05.2005 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> LosMuertos am 10.05.2005 18:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke dir,heute Nacht gehts los


----------



## kraeh (10. Mai 2005)

sers, ich bins nochmal mit nem neuen problem.
ich kann mich zwar in Guild Wars einloggen,aber wenn es ein gebiet läd, bricht es ab und meint, dass ein fehler gefunden worden sei. dann schick ich immer einen bericht ab (die bei ArenaNet müssen schon ein haufen von meinen berichten haben     ) soll ich jetz warten, bis der fehler behoben wird, weil ich schon seit letzten samstag nicht mehr spielen kann. oder wird ständig ein neuer fehler gefunden, was ich aber dann doch bezweifle.

P.S. ich hab rausgefunden, warum ich ständig geflogen bin, es lag an meienr firewall

Tschö mit ö


----------



## Belgium (10. Mai 2005)

Also ich bin seit heute dabei und sehr begeistert, Grafik sehr gut, Steuerung ist ok (wünschte man könnte so kämpfen wie bei Morrowind, oder kann man das einstellen?), aber ansonsten fettes Paket, keine billig DVD Box mit Minihandbuch!
Also heute vorm schlafen lese ich noch ein bissel  
Man sieht sich Online


----------



## magelheis (11. Mai 2005)

Ich hab' GW seit letzter Woche und logge kaum noch ein.

Jedes Mal, wenn ich aus einer Stadt rausgehe, muss ich erstmal hunderte Monster plaetten, die mir zwar keine XP mehr geben, aber immerhin noch ihre fuenf Kilometer entfernten Freunde ranholen. 

Bevor ich dann mal zu einer Quest komme, schlag' ich mich erstmal mindestens eine halbe Stunde mit irgendwelchen trash mobs rum, die Null Herausforderung sind.

Das nervt einfach und meistens logge ich auf halbem Weg zu einer Quest aus. Klar gibt's das auch in so einigen MMORPGs, aber die bieten dann auf anderen Gebieten eben wesentlich mehr. 

Wer ein technisch aufgebohrtes Diablo II sucht, oder BF mal in Fantasyumgebung spielen will, hat mit Guild Wars sicher seinen Spass. Insgesamt ist das game auch gut, das bestreite ich ja gar nicht.  Aber genau wie bei WoW ist es 90% Hype und 10% Spiel.


----------



## Danielovitch (11. Mai 2005)

magelheis am 11.05.2005 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab' GW seit letzter Woche und logge kaum noch ein.
> 
> Jedes Mal, wenn ich aus einer Stadt rausgehe, muss ich erstmal hunderte Monster plaetten, die mir zwar keine XP mehr geben, aber immerhin noch ihre fuenf Kilometer entfernten Freunde ranholen.
> 
> ...


Selber Schuld, wenn man nach dem Erledigen einer Quest sofort in die Stadt zurückläuft, anstatt, wenn man schonmal Gegner geplättet hat, noch mehr Quests außerhalb zu erledigen.

gruss


----------



## Xyr0n (11. Mai 2005)

magelheis am 11.05.2005 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> bei WoW ist es 90% Hype und 10% Spiel.



Ja Hype...GW.......ohh man du hast jua den Durchblick 
 .Solche leute wie du nerven mich ,keine Ahnung vom game aber es schlecht reden,jooo.Nenn dich demnächst GW Experte und tret bei Sat1 auf.die Experten da haben auch den totalen Durchblick -.-


----------



## Danielovitch (11. Mai 2005)

Xyr0n am 11.05.2005 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> magelheis am 11.05.2005 18:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, dito!


----------



## Xyr0n (11. Mai 2005)

Danielovitch am 11.05.2005 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Xyr0n am 11.05.2005 19:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ARGH,hab schlecht gequotet,jezz steht da WoW 90%Hype 10%Spiel ,das stimmt .Aba auf GW triffts net zu ;D

Moep häng bei GE jezz bei den 3Prüfungen fest,unmöglich-.- hardcore......10minuten lang n geist bewachen gegen lvl24Belagerungswürmer  hardcore ;D


----------



## magelheis (11. Mai 2005)

Danielovitch am 11.05.2005 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Selber Schuld, wenn man nach dem Erledigen einer Quest sofort in die Stadt zurückläuft, anstatt, wenn man schonmal Gegner geplättet hat, noch mehr Quests außerhalb zu erledigen.
> 
> gruss



Soll auch Leute geben, die nicht fuenf Stunden am Stueck spielen koennen. Ich  kann mich auch dunkel erinnern , dass das Spiel genau an die gerichtet ist. Na was solls, muss ich wohl falsch verstanden haben.

Die anderen posts zusammengefasst: OMFG n00b, j00 n0t 1337 1ik3 w3. Danke, das seh' ich als Kompliment.


----------



## garris (11. Mai 2005)

magelheis am 11.05.2005 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber genau wie bei WoW ist es 90% Hype und 10% Spiel.



Naja, du kannst ja vom Spiel halten, was du willst, aber 90% Hype...lol.
Hab erst einen Monat vor Erscheinen von GW gehört, PCG hat vor der Vorschau, die online ist, nie darüber berichtet, hab erst 2 (!!!) Werbungen vom Spiel gesehen, usw.
Also Hype ist das bei diesem Spiel sicher nicht, nur weil es eben Vielen gefällt. Man kann nicht alles darauf zrückführen auch wenn es gern als Ausrede genomen wird. Vor allem, es im "Hype- Bereich" mit WoW zu vergleichen, ist ja wohl die ein Witz...
Und das man Spiele immer allgemein schlecht machen muß, nur weil sie einem selbst nicht gefallen, finde ich auch arm.


----------



## Belgium (12. Mai 2005)

Guild Wars ist der Hammer, ich liebe es!!  Es braucht sich nicht zu verstecken, es ist grafisch genauso gut wie WOW! Spielerisch weiss ich nicht! Aber egal  
GW rulez!


----------



## tommyh (12. Mai 2005)

Belgium am 12.05.2005 01:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Guild Wars ist der Hammer, ich liebe es!!  Es braucht sich nicht zu verstecken, es ist grafisch genauso gut wie WOW! Spielerisch weiss ich nicht! Aber egal
> GW rulez!




also rein grafisch ist das game sogar sicher über WoW zu setzten...


----------



## onliner (12. Mai 2005)

Für alle die mal sehen wollen wie das Spiel nach dem Tutotrial aussieht 
Ein inGame aufnahme, ein Video das Lust auf mehr zeigt.

[Quelle)
uA Movie
36.33 MB , 2min 46 sec = es lohnt sich. 

Wenn ich nur soweit schon wär *seufz...lechz*

Gruß
onliner


----------



## tommyh (12. Mai 2005)

kurze frage...

weiss irgendwer wo man nen stahlbarren herbekommt!?!?   so was is mir bis jetzt nicht untergekommen benötige aber einen für eine bestimmte waffe beim waffenschmidt!

jemand ne ahnung?


----------



## Xyr0n (12. Mai 2005)

tommyh am 12.05.2005 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> kurze frage...
> 
> weiss irgendwer wo man nen stahlbarren herbekommt!?!?   so was is mir bis jetzt nicht untergekommen benötige aber einen für eine bestimmte waffe beim waffenschmidt!
> 
> jemand ne ahnung?




Aus manchen waffen ,aber nur mit profi Bergungskit.Hab eben z.B  8!!!! aus einer waffe bekomm . 

Oder du gehst zu kunsthandwerker Daved*gibt auch andere aba daved is ganz am anfang*.Der steht wenne beim Sardelac Sanatoium rausgehst immer gradeaus.

Dem musste dann 10Eisen+1Kohleklumpen+200G geben .Dann mahcta dir einen.Haste keine Kohle gib ihm 10Holz+200G und er macht welche ;D

Also Stahl is extrem teuer und ich bin froh das ich meine *hust*45*hust* umsonst bekomm hab. ;D.


----------



## Belgium (12. Mai 2005)

Welche Tiere kann man zÄhmen? Hab jetzt im Moment ne Wildkatze, kann man auch nen Bären oder so zähmen? Oder diese Skorpionartigenwesen?


----------



## tommyh (13. Mai 2005)

Xyr0n am 12.05.2005 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 12.05.2005 20:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




danke für den tip den typ werd ich gleich mal aufsuchen.....  

bin zwar schon im zittergebirge aber man kann ja schliesslich reisen....  

das zittergebirge rockt ja wieder konnte mich gar nicht trennen gestern bin bis 3 uhr morgens vorm rechenknecht gehockt...


----------



## Danielovitch (13. Mai 2005)

Belgium am 12.05.2005 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Tiere kann man zÄhmen? Hab jetzt im Moment ne Wildkatze, kann man auch nen Bären oder so zähmen? Oder diese Skorpionartigenwesen?


Das kommt ganz drauf an - Tiere kann man zähmen. Sprich, Bären, Wölfe, diese Melandrus Pirscher (den ich habe - von Anfang an, und ist jetzt auf Level 14   ) kann man zähmen. Diese hässlichen Kreaturen kann man - soweit ich das bislang bemerkt hab - nich zähmen.

gruss


----------



## Xyr0n (13. Mai 2005)

Danielovitch am 13.05.2005 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Belgium am 12.05.2005 22:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




kenne nur folgendes

Luchs
Melandrus Pirscher
Schneewolf
Wolf
Bären
Sandeidechsen
Moa/Schreiter

glaube spinnen gehn auch ,hab damit aba noch keinen gesehn


----------



## TheChicky (13. Mai 2005)

tommyh am 12.05.2005 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Belgium am 12.05.2005 01:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht von der Anzahl an Polygonen her und von der Auflösung der Texturen her. Künstlerisch ist jedoch es meilenweit hinter dem stylischem WoW mit seinem unique look zurück. Die Charaktere sehen fast alle gleich aus(gibt ja auch nur Menschen als Rasse), die Rüstung sowieso, die Farben alle trist, die Monster sind einfallslos designt und sehen aus wie aus jedem beliebigen 08/15 Sacred-Verschnitt. Die GW Grafik ist nur technisch besser, künstlerisch und von der Abwechslung her ist WOW eine andere Liga. Ist jedenfalls meine Meinung


----------



## LosMuertos (13. Mai 2005)

Soo,hab erst heute installiert und bis Level 2  gespielt.Da ich keinen vergleich mit WoW habe,sag ich mal die Grafik ist hübsch.Ich spiele auf vollen Details und 4x .Ab und an poppt es aber doch etwas krass auf,kann man da noch was einstellen?
Ich hab mir auch noch nicht alles von der Geschichte und Anleitung durchgelesen,ich mach erstmal im Spiel so meine Erfahrungen.
Bis jetzt bin ich noch alleine unterwegs,obwohl ja ne menge Leute da rumlaufen.Der Chat kommt mir aber etwas durcheinander vor,alle Sprachen durcheinander!.
Die Animationen sind toll und der Sound kommt auch gut rüber.Steuerung ist kinderleicht,bis auf die Kamera die etwas nervt,in Katakomben und ähnlichem.Vieleicht hab ich aber auch noch nicht alles eingestellt und ausprobiert was geht.
Das wars erstmal,mal sehen was noch so kommt.
Ich spiel einen Krieger und hab mich noch nicht für etwas entschieden.
Ein Missionsproblem hab ich aber schon,man soll das erbeutete Bärenfell(Umhang) an den kleinen "Tom(oder so)"abgeben,aber ich hab keinen Questpunkt  zum Ziel dahin.Wo kann ich den den finden?


----------



## annon11 (13. Mai 2005)

Ich überlege mir das Spiel zu kaufen.Habe die Gothic Serie und Diablo 2 gerne gespielt.Is Guild Wars was für mich?

Wie ist es da mit den Fertigkeiten,kann man die wie bei Diablo Stufe für Stufe erhöhen?Wie viele Fertigkeiten gibt es?

Bei WoW wird die Welt ja durch updates erweitert ist es bei G
W auch so?

Ich hab gehört ,dass es PvP kämpfe geben wird.Wie sieht das aus kann man erst mit Höchstlevel in bestimmte Gebiete gehen wo PvP erlaubt ist oder geht das schon am Anfang?


----------



## Xyr0n (13. Mai 2005)

TheChicky am 13.05.2005 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 12.05.2005 09:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xyr0n (13. Mai 2005)

annon11 am 13.05.2005 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich überlege mir das Spiel zu kaufen.Habe die Gothic Serie und Diablo 2 gerne gespielt.Is Guild Wars was für mich?
> 
> Wie ist es da mit den Fertigkeiten,kann man die wie bei Diablo Stufe für Stufe erhöhen?Wie viele Fertigkeiten gibt es?
> 
> ...



Die Welt wird bei GW durch Addons erweiter,alle 6-9 Monate erscheint eins für ca. 30€,dafür falln ja monatliche kosten weg.

PvP kann man machen sobald man das tutorial verlassen hat.

Und es gibt glaub 100 ?!Fähigkeiten  oda so Pro char. hab irgednwo mal sowas gelsen. also es gibt ne mengää .


----------



## tommyh (14. Mai 2005)

TheChicky am 13.05.2005 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 12.05.2005 09:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jap deine meinung wird von mir auch zur kenntniss genommen aber kann ich wirklich nicht bestätigen spiel das game jetzt seit 2 wochen und es ist keinen deut langweiliger geworden fesselt sogar noch mehr wie in den ersten tagen weil man von abschnitt zu abschnitt mehr gruppenmittglieder hat.... 





was ich mich auch noch frage und zwar.... ist die oberwelt die man sieht ganz begehbar oder werden abschnitte der karte erst mit addons freigeschalten oder werden andere frei geschalten die man jetzt noch nicht sehen kann?


----------



## Xyr0n (14. Mai 2005)

tommyh am 14.05.2005 01:53 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 13.05.2005 15:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mhh die Oberwelt is net ganz begehbar,unzwar is 70% der Wüste nicht begehbar.Dann oben rechts diese rote landschaft hat ca 40% nicht begehbares terretorium und dann ein risieger küstenstreifen scheint net begehbar zu sein.

Oder ich bin zu doof den weg zu finden ;D.Glaube sie schalten erst die Gebiete frei ;>


----------



## annon11 (14. Mai 2005)

Wie ist es da mit den Chat System?Hab noch kein online Rolenspiel gespielt .Kann das mal einer erklären.


----------



## tommyh (14. Mai 2005)

Xyr0n am 14.05.2005 08:52 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 14.05.2005 01:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also ist rund die hälfte nicht begehbar dann.... 
 

naja ich hoff addons kommen bald....


----------



## Solon25 (14. Mai 2005)

annon11 am 13.05.2005 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich überlege mir das Spiel zu kaufen.Habe die Gothic Serie und Diablo 2 gerne gespielt.Is Guild Wars was für mich?
> 
> Wie ist es da mit den Fertigkeiten,kann man die wie bei Diablo Stufe für Stufe erhöhen?Wie viele Fertigkeiten gibt es?


Spells gibt es genug. Fertigkeiten 8 wenn Du eine 2. Klasse wählst. Skillen kannst Du die nach Lust und Laune. Sogar ändern kannst Du es. Sehr gut z.B. wenn Du in Eisgebieten Feuer skillst und als nächstes umgekehrt Eis Spells brauchst. Dann kannst Du die Punkte bei Feuer wieder weg nehmen und auf Eis legen. Im Kampf selber stehen Dir 8 Spells zur Verfügung, die Du aber vorher in einer Stadt wählen musst.



> Ich hab gehört ,dass es PvP kämpfe geben wird.Wie sieht das aus kann man erst mit Höchstlevel in bestimmte Gebiete gehen wo PvP erlaubt ist oder geht das schon am Anfang?


Du kannst PvP sofort loszocken. Für PvP muss man extra Charas erstellen, sieht man auch gleich im Menü. Alle PvP Charas haben dann LV 20, Chancengleichheit 100%  Dann gibt es noch so Galdiator Arenen, kenn mich damit aber nicht aus. Da steht dann son Arena Wächter vorm Tor den man ansprechen muss.



> Wie ist es da mit den Chat System?Hab noch kein online Rollenspiel gespielt .Kann das mal einer erklären.


Nun ja, Du drückst wie meistens Enter und kannst drauflos schreiben. Dann kannst Du auf den Kopf klciken der links unten ist und den text auch an freunde schicken (Flüstern), oder wenn man eine Gruppe ist auf Teamchat stellen, so sehen nur die Gruppenmitglieder das Geschriebene.


----------



## SchwarzerRitter (14. Mai 2005)

Hi, ich kann, da ich Student bin, GW nur von Donnerstag bis SOnntag spielen, meint ihr das würde sich lohnen, und soviel Zeit habe ich an den Tagen auch nicht, vielleicht 8 stundne insgesamt die woche...
Wie ist das in Bezug hierauf mit einer Gilde? In Guild Wars muss ich ja einer Gilde beitreten, oder? Wenn ich an einigen Tagen aber nicht kann, dann geht meine Gilde doch mit einem Mann weniger los und ist nicht so gut? Verabredet man sich Gildenintern zu Quests und sagt z.B. : Morgen um halb 3 gehen wir online und erledigen den Quest oder kann jeder dann spielen wann er Lust hat? Ich meine allleine kann man GW ja nicht spielen?

Und noh eine, wohl sehr dumme Frage: Kann man mit einem Account immer nur einen Charakter spielen oder kann man 2 Charaktere parallel spielen?


----------



## haggybear (14. Mai 2005)

SchwarzerRitter am 14.05.2005 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich kann, da ich Student bin, GW nur von Donnerstag bis SOnntag spielen, meint ihr das würde sich lohnen, und soviel Zeit habe ich an den Tagen auch nicht, vielleicht 8 stundne insgesamt die woche...


also guild wars ist eigentlich kein großer zeitfresser. und weil man keine gebühr zahlen muss, ist das game eigentlich sehr gut für gelegenheitsspieler geeignet.


> Wie ist das in Bezug hierauf mit einer Gilde? In Guild Wars muss ich ja einer Gilde beitreten, oder? Wenn ich an einigen Tagen aber nicht kann, dann geht meine Gilde doch mit einem Mann weniger los und ist nicht so gut? Verabredet man sich Gildenintern zu Quests und sagt z.B. : Morgen um halb 3 gehen wir online und erledigen den Quest oder kann jeder dann spielen wann er Lust hat?


in guild wars muss man nicht unbedingt einer gilde beitreten. man kann es auch als ganz normales MMORPG spielen.


> Ich meine alleine kann man GW ja nicht spielen?


doch! du kannst auch mit cpu charakteren zusammen in den kampf ziehen


> Und noch eine, wohl sehr dumme Frage: Kann man mit einem Account immer nur einen Charakter spielen oder kann man 2 Charaktere parallel spielen?


man kann mit einem account 4 charaktere erstellen und auch mit allen spielen


----------



## haggybear (14. Mai 2005)

wie kann man eigentlich auf der karte malen oder ein zeichen machen


----------



## Danielovitch (14. Mai 2005)

haggybear am 14.05.2005 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> wie kann man eigentlich auf der karte malen oder ein zeichen machen


Einfach mit der Maus auf die Minimap klicken. Für ein Zeichen simpel klicken, für Linien gedrückt halten und dann bewegen.

gruss


----------



## annon11 (14. Mai 2005)

Kann man mit seinen charakter den man in der normalen welt hochlevelt auch in pvp kämpfe einsteigen?


----------



## Danielovitch (14. Mai 2005)

annon11 am 14.05.2005 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man mit seinen charakter den man in der normalen welt hochlevelt auch in pvp kämpfe einsteigen?


Na ja, es gibt ja Arenen (z.B. in Ascalon) und später auch Gildenkämpfe.

gruss


----------



## annon11 (14. Mai 2005)

So ich hab mich jetzt entschieden.Ich habs eben bei alternate bestellt.


----------



## Dexter (15. Mai 2005)

Wie behandelt man denn diese besonderen Gegenstände? Mit den Profi-Verwertungskit kommt bei trotzdem nur z.B. Holz statt der besonderen Sehne raus.


----------



## Xyr0n (15. Mai 2005)

Dexter am 15.05.2005 08:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie behandelt man denn diese besonderen Gegenstände? Mit den Profi-Verwertungskit kommt bei trotzdem nur z.B. Holz statt der besonderen Sehne raus.



musst glück habn ,klappt net immer das man das besondere item rauskriegt ;>


----------



## garris (15. Mai 2005)

Wollte mal fragen, ob jemand weiß, bei welchen Quest ich als Ele/Mo den Resurrection- Spell herbekomme. Hab nämlich derweil nur das Siegel und das kann man ja nicht wirklich oft benutzen. Als Mönch braucht man schon den richtigen Spell...


----------



## Belgium (15. Mai 2005)

Boah die Zeit nach dem Feuer ist wohl böse heftig, Gott sei Dank hat man ein paar Npc zur Verfügung, ansonsten wird es ziemlich heavy, wenn man sich allein vor den Mauern aufhält. Zumindest ein Level 6 Charakter, vielleicht bin ich ein bissel zu früh weitergegangen.
Wie sieht es bei Euch aus?


----------



## Vollmi (15. Mai 2005)

garris am 15.05.2005 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte mal fragen, ob jemand weiß, bei welchen Quest ich als Ele/Mo den Resurrection- Spell herbekomme. Hab nämlich derweil nur das Siegel und das kann man ja nicht wirklich oft benutzen. Als Mönch braucht man schon den richtigen Spell...


Also ich weiß nimmer, wie die Quest hieß, aber das war irgendwas mit Shalev, dem Einsiedler. Der ist in der Nähe vom Sardelac-Sanatorium in Als-Ascalon in seiner Höhle.


----------



## Dexter (15. Mai 2005)

wo bekomme ich denn ein bessere Schwert?


----------



## Solon25 (15. Mai 2005)

Vollmi am 15.05.2005 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> garris am 15.05.2005 13:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nöö, stimmt (fast) alles nicht. Die Shalev Quest bekommt man gleich vor den Toren von Alt-Ascalon von Azuire. Der Shalev will aber noch was haben, was man erst später findet. Der gibt dann Feuerspells. Für Heilspells ist Mönch Grazden zuständig  Der steht in der Nähe vom Sanatorium, aber nicht Shalev.

Um den Beleben-/Gruppe heilen und andere Mö-Spells zu bekommen muss man 3 Quest's lösen. Dauern zusammen max. 45 Min.
1. Quest = Den Bauer nur vor's Ascalon Tor begleiten.
2.Quest = Paulus finden (aus Spoilergründen dazu nichts weiter)
3. Quest = Jemandem vorm Tor eine Nachricht bringen


----------



## garris (15. Mai 2005)

Solon25 am 15.05.2005 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Vollmi am 15.05.2005 15:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also die ersten beiden hab ich gemacht, könnte mich aber nicht erinnern, daß er mich noch einen geben wollte, werd mal schauen...
Mit Beleben meinst du hoffentlich den Wiederbelebungsspell, oder?

Nachtrag: Bin gerade von Lion´s Arch nach Ascalon und habs überprüft. Danke dir, war wirklich der wiederbelebungsspell. Hab auch noch kurz 2 andere Quests erledigt und dafür 4 skills bekommen. Die ganzen Quests zu lösen, zahlt sich wirklich aus, das habe ich am Anfang unerschätzt...


----------



## Xyr0n (15. Mai 2005)

Belgium am 15.05.2005 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Boah die Zeit nach dem Feuer ist wohl böse heftig, Gott sei Dank hat man ein paar Npc zur Verfügung, ansonsten wird es ziemlich heavy, wenn man sich allein vor den Mauern aufhält. Zumindest ein Level 6 Charakter, vielleicht bin ich ein bissel zu früh weitergegangen.
> Wie sieht es bei Euch aus?




ja Hab endlich die 1. prüfung geschafft ;D .

Morgn kommt #2&3 ,danach der Kampf gegen mein Spiegelbild und fertig ;D

bin jezz auch endlisch lvl20 :>


----------



## tommyh (15. Mai 2005)

hats eigentlich schon einer durch den rollenspielpart!?!? wird ja nicht ewig weiter gehen wie es in WoW der fall ist da es ja nicht gepatcht wird und erst wieder durch die addons erweitert wird...


----------



## Solon25 (15. Mai 2005)

garris am 15.05.2005 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Die ganzen Quests zu lösen, zahlt sich wirklich aus, das habe ich am Anfang unerschätzt...


Jop, vor allem Wiederbeleben und Gruppe heilen finde ich Prima. Ich Hab Auf Feuer und Heilen geskillt. Bin als E/Mö sozusagen doppelt einsetztbar. Sowohl asl Kampfmagier, wie auch Heiler. Hatte eh noch nie einen tollen Mönch in der Gruppe, von daher gut das ich das kann 

Ich würde noch empfehlen zum Skillmeister in Alt-Ascalon zu gehen und schauen ob er für Euch auch die "Glyphe der geringen Energie" hat. Die anzuwenden kostet 5 Mana, spart aber 15 Mana für den folgenden Spell ein. So wird z.B. nichts bei "Gruppe heilen" oder "Feuersturm" verbraucht


----------



## annon11 (15. Mai 2005)

Wie lange dauerts so ungefähr bis man den Rollenspielpart durch hat?


----------



## Xyr0n (16. Mai 2005)

annon11 am 15.05.2005 23:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange dauerts so ungefähr bis man den Rollenspielpart durch hat?




kommt drauf an wie lange du am Tag Spielst und wie Schnell du bist.


----------



## garris (16. Mai 2005)

Solon25 am 15.05.2005 22:16 schrieb:
			
		

> garris am 15.05.2005 18:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin auch Ele/Mo=> Jenny Lightkeeper. Eigentlich hatte ich mit War/R begonnen, meiner üblichen Auswahl, da ich immer gern mitten hineingestümt bin. Hab dann kurz Ele/Mo ausprobiert und gleich da weitergespielt. Bin auch auf Feuer/Heilung geskillt, allerdings ist meine Heilung nur auf 7, da ich auch noch Energy Storage auf 7 geskillt habe. 
Die Glyphe der geringen Energie hab ich schon länger, hab sie aber bisher nicht allzu sehr beachtet. 8 Skills zum Mitnhemen sind schon eine Einschränkung, aber gearde das macht es irgendwie interessant.
Spiele jetzt schon 2 Wochen am Rollenspielpart und hab vielleicht 2 oder 3 Tage gar nicht gespielt. Dafür jeden Tag mindestens 4 Stunden. Bin jetzt Level 16, auf halbem Weg zu Level 17 und bei der Divinity Coast angelangt. Man kann es sicherlich schneller schaffen, wen man nur die Missionen spielt, aber selbst dann braucht man lange genug. Außerdem sollte sich keiner die Quests und damit die Skills und Exp entgehen lassen. 
Als Zauberer, welcher Art auch immer, gibt es leider sehr viel weniger Waffen (Stäbe) und Rüstungsteile als für andere Klasse. Zumindest ist das bei meinem Charakter so. Auch die Colllectors haben nie was wirklich Brauchbares für mich. 
-Noch ein paar Fragen:
1.) Hab gestern den Quest gemacht, wo man den Spell mittels Signet of Capture einfangen mußte. Fand es zwar witzig, aber man ist doch sehr eingeschränkt. Der betreffende Skill von einem Bossmonster muß einer der beiden Klassen entsprechen, die man hat. Außerdem kann man ja nur Skills stehlen, welche man so oder so bekommen kann, oder sehe ich das falsch? Dachte, die Bosse hätten vieleicht andere Sachen auf Lager, denn so ist es nur halb so interessant. Ich gebe ungern ein Skillfeld her, wenn ich eh nichts "Besonderes" bekomme
2.) Eine Mönchsrune kann ich nur benutzen, wenn ich Mönch als Primärklasse habe, oder? Wenn ja, kann ich meine nicht benutzen. Also falls es einen Mönch gibt, der eine Mönchsrune braucht, die Healing Prayers verbessert, einfach melden. Ansonsten wird sie früher oder später verkauft.
3.) Vielleicht etwas dämlich gefragt, aber was soll´s? Wollte fragen, ob ich Teamspeak auch nur mit Client benutzen kann oder unbedingt jemand meiner Freunde einen Server braucht. Wollte generell nachfragen, wie es funktioniert.
4.) Weiß jemand, wo man den Galrath irgendwas quest in Lion´s Arch lösen muß. Da geht es um so einen Turm, den man finden muß. Dieser wird auf der Landkarte nicht markiert, also wollte ich mal nachfragen.
Für Antworten bin ich dankbar, aber fühlt euch nicht gezwungen...


----------



## Belgium (16. Mai 2005)

Achja es gibt neue Quests seit dem 12. Mai, siehe www.guildwars.com unter News. Sprich Guild Wars wird man nicht sooo schnell das Ende sehn.


----------



## Dexter (16. Mai 2005)

seit dem Update bekomme ich jetzt öfter mal die Meldung ungültiges Zauberziel, obwohl ich kämpfe und damit ein Feind im Fokus haben sollte/müsste



kann mir eine sagen wo ich den Mönch Mehnlo (oder so ähnlich) finde? Den Quest habe in Jackbiegung bekomme, suchen soll ich in einer Mine. Problem, der Mönch stand auf halben Weg am Wegrand und seitdem ist der Questpfeil weg, in der Mine war ich durch 2 andere Quest schon, habe ihn da aber nicht gefunden.


----------



## DSK-Templer (16. Mai 2005)

Dexter am 16.05.2005 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> seit dem Update bekomme ich jetzt öfter mal die Meldung ungültiges Zauberziel, obwohl ich kämpfe und damit ein Feind im Fokus haben sollte/müsste
> 
> 
> 
> kann mir eine sagen wo ich den Mönch Mehnlo (oder so ähnlich) finde? Den Quest habe in Jackbiegung bekomme, suchen soll ich in einer Mine. Problem, der Mönch stand auf halben Weg am Wegrand und seitdem ist der Questpfeil weg, in der Mine war ich durch 2 andere Quest schon, habe ihn da aber nicht gefunden.



öhm hattest du cynn dabei??


----------



## Dexter (16. Mai 2005)

die hatte ich im Schlepptau ist aber kurz bevor den Kerl am Weg gefunden hatte stehen geblieben, nachdem ich sie geholt hatte, lag er dann Tod in der Ecke. Dann ließ sie sich nicht mehr anquatschen und ist der verschwunden.


----------



## DSK-Templer (16. Mai 2005)

Dexter am 16.05.2005 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> die hatte ich im Schlepptau ist aber kurz bevor den Kerl am Weg gefunden hatte stehen geblieben, nachdem ich sie geholt hatte, lag er dann Tod in der Ecke. Dann ließ sie sich nicht mehr anquatschen und ist der verschwunden.



ich würd sagen du musst da gebiet einfach nochmal neu betreten. das prob hatte ich zuerst auch.
cynn steht dann am eingang. wenn du sie anquatschst und dann zu dem Onkel gehst müsste es eigentlich klappen


----------



## Dexter (16. Mai 2005)

DSK-Templer am 16.05.2005 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Dexter am 16.05.2005 16:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das habe jetzt schon 3x gemacht, die Tusse erscheint nicht auf der anderen Seite. Im Questlig steht nur noch findet Mhenlo, die anderen beiden sind durchgestrichen.

War das überhaupt der richtige, als beim 1x da war , stand sie am "Durchgang" und da konnte ich zu dem toten hin. Das war ein Stückchen gerade aus und 2 kleine Trupps dei man aus dem Weg räumen musste.


----------



## Belgium (16. Mai 2005)

http://de.guildwars.com/news/newsItem/180/
Neues Live Update  


Man sieht sich!


----------



## Danielovitch (16. Mai 2005)

Belgium am 16.05.2005 22:05 schrieb:
			
		

> http://de.guildwars.com/news/newsItem/180/
> Neues Live Update
> 
> 
> Man sieht sich!


Ui, danke für die Info. Auch wenn ich erst morgen wieder spielen kann


----------



## tommyh (16. Mai 2005)

Belgium am 16.05.2005 22:05 schrieb:
			
		

> http://de.guildwars.com/news/newsItem/180/
> Neues Live Update
> 
> 
> Man sieht sich!




fein fein.....    

hätt ich mir nicht gedacht das die zusätzliche missionen/gebiete ohne addons bereitstellen werden....

ein hoch auf arenanet...


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Mai 2005)

tommyh am 16.05.2005 23:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Belgium am 16.05.2005 22:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dafür das die keinen Cent monatlich verlangen, find ich das wirklich sensationell. Das hat wirklich ein großes Kompliment verdient 

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## haggybear (17. Mai 2005)

irgendwie is die truhe ziemlich klein... da bpasst ja kaum was rein   

kann man die irgendwie vergrößern


----------



## Solon25 (17. Mai 2005)

haggybear am 17.05.2005 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie is die truhe ziemlich klein... da bpasst ja kaum was rein
> 
> kann man die irgendwie vergrößern


Nein, aber ab der Jakbiegung die 2 Taschen um je 5 weitere Plätze (falls da noch nicht bist). Erweiterung heisst Runde der ???? (vergessen) und kostet beim Händler 400 Gold/Stück. Ich komm gut mit dem Paltz klar. 9 Plätze nur Materialien drin. Rest bissl für nachziehende Charas


----------



## Xyr0n (17. Mai 2005)

Solon25 am 17.05.2005 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> haggybear am 17.05.2005 16:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^

Rune der Haltung.Kostete bei mir aba 500G -.-


----------



## onliner (18. Mai 2005)

Hiho,

Wie komm ich am einfachsten an Eisen ran um meine Rüstung zu verbessern?

Gruß
onliner


----------



## tommyh (18. Mai 2005)

onliner am 18.05.2005 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho,
> 
> Wie komm ich am einfachsten an Eisen ran um meine Rüstung zu verbessern?
> 
> ...




am besten du kaufst die beim händler ein bergungswerkzeug damit kannst du dann schilde, schwerter, äxte etc eben das alles was aus metall is bearbeiten und du bekommst den rohstoff daraus funktioniert natürlich auch mit anderen dingen holz, stoffe etc....


----------



## onliner (18. Mai 2005)

tommyh am 18.05.2005 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> am besten du kaufst die beim händler ein bergungswerkzeug damit kannst du dann schilde, schwerter, äxte etc eben das alles was aus metall is bearbeiten und du bekommst den rohstoff daraus funktioniert natürlich auch mit anderen dingen holz, stoffe etc....


gut gut , danke für Info.


----------



## Solon25 (18. Mai 2005)

tommyh am 18.05.2005 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> onliner am 18.05.2005 11:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt auch Gegner Rüstungen die nicht identifiziert sind. Ich rate dazu, die erstmal mit Identifizierungs Kit (später vor allem Profi Kit) zu identifizieren. Ich hab gestern aus sowas eine Waldläufer Rune der Tierbeherrschung bekommen. Bei dem Ergebnis "Besonders gut zu verwehrten" würde ich das auch mit Bergungskit bearbeiten. Daraus kommt meist mehr Holz, Eisen, auch Stahl usw. raus. Generell *immer alles* identifizieren. Man schaltet dadurch irgendwann Runen, Schwertgriffe usw. frei.


----------



## Xyr0n (18. Mai 2005)

Ich rate eher davon ab ,alles zu verwerten.Später brauch man das net mehr da  man alle rohstoffe hinterher geschmissn bekommt. .Und runden&Upgrades sieht man ja am namen :>


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (18. Mai 2005)

Frage:

Welches ist das richtige Geschenk für Althea???

find nix mehr ^^

Hab die schöne Feder und die schöne Perle gefunden   

Danke für antworten...

Noch was, ich seh auf der Karte nirgendwo diese "Schwerter" , die Symbolisieren, das ich die Primär Q. abgeschlossen hab, oder die Bonusquest   

Ich glaub ihr wisst was ich meine


----------



## Vollmi (18. Mai 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 18.05.2005 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch was, ich seh auf der Karte nirgendwo diese "Schwerter" , die Symbolisieren, das ich die Primär Q. abgeschlossen hab, oder die Bonusquest
> 
> Ich glaub ihr wisst was ich meine


Du bist ja auch noch im Turorial


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (18. Mai 2005)

Vollmi am 18.05.2005 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 18.05.2005 19:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is ja auch mein 2. Char


----------



## Belgium (18. Mai 2005)

News zum Update
http://de.guildwars.com/gallery/movies/
Der heutige Ingame-Movie stellt den Hochofen der Betrübnis und Grenths Fußabdruck vor. Diese zwei neuen erforschbaren Gebiete sind Teil eines kostenlosen Guild Wars-Updates, das wir Spielern in den nächsten Wochen zur Verfügung stellen werden.


----------



## Xyr0n (18. Mai 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 18.05.2005 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Vollmi am 18.05.2005 19:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




versuchs mal mit dem Anhänger, der is bei den banditen lager ,wenn du diesen kleinen schmaln weg zwischen den bergen hochgehst steht dort ne kiste ,dort is das ding drin


----------



## Dexter (18. Mai 2005)

was macht ihr denn mit besonderenn Items? 
Habe einen Bogen gefunden, lila, 11-18 Schaden, leben +21 und Rüstungsdurchdringung 10%, den will niemand (nicht mal ein Lv6 Charakter)


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (18. Mai 2005)

Xyr0n am 18.05.2005 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 18.05.2005 20:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Merci dir


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (18. Mai 2005)

Dexter am 18.05.2005 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> was macht ihr denn mit besonderenn Items?
> Habe einen Bogen gefunden, lila, 11-18 Schaden, leben +21 und Rüstungsdurchdringung 10%, den will niemand (nicht mal ein Lv6 Charakter)



Wo findet ma sowas????

Find immer nur Blaue gegenstände


----------



## ruppelt (18. Mai 2005)

alda huiii
Das ist ja Porno Wars

hrhr


----------



## Dexter (19. Mai 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 18.05.2005 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Dexter am 18.05.2005 21:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei den Missionen dropen die öfter mal was, hatte auch schon was goldenes


----------



## Vollmi (19. Mai 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 18.05.2005 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Vollmi am 18.05.2005 19:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na dann solltest du das ja auch noch wissen


----------



## Vollmi (19. Mai 2005)

ruppelt am 18.05.2005 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> alda huiii
> Das ist ja Porno Wars
> 
> hrhr


Ja ne is klar, ne 
Meinst etwa die spontanen Strip-Tanz-Events in den Städten oder was? *g*


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (19. Mai 2005)

Vollmi am 19.05.2005 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 18.05.2005 20:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab da nie so genau nachgesehen....


----------



## Solon25 (19. Mai 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 18.05.2005 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Dexter am 18.05.2005 21:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ab Jakgebirge fällt mal was Goldenes, später auch Lila. bzw. Spiel mal öfters die Surima Bonus Quest. Die Geister am Friedhof lassen gerne was lilanes fallen. Ich war 3 mal da, gab 4 Lila Items. Konnte für meinen Necro und Krieger schon einiges in die Kiste legen  Selbst Necro und Krieger Runen, sowie Stabhüllen, Axt- und Schwertgriff. Immer schön *alles* identifizieren, Schaltest sowas frei. 2 Necro Runen der kleinen Todesmagie und 2 WL Runen der kleinen Treffsicherheit und Krieger Rune der kleinen Schwertkunst gabs schon  Hab z.B. jetzt mit LV-8 Necro schon LV-10 Knochenschrecks.


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (19. Mai 2005)

Solon25 am 19.05.2005 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 18.05.2005 21:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jakebrigde??? da war ich noch nie ^^

ok bin auch erst lvl 12 und lvl 9


----------



## tommyh (19. Mai 2005)

Solon25 am 19.05.2005 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 18.05.2005 21:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




kleine noob frage aber was hat es mit den runen auf sich???


----------



## Xyr0n (19. Mai 2005)

tommyh am 19.05.2005 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 19.05.2005 17:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die verbessern die Fähigkeiten eines Chars.

es gibt kleine mit +1,mittlere mit +2 und größe mit +3 ,allerdings verliert man bei mittel&Gross HP.

Ausserdem gibt es Asorbations runen ,die dne schaden reduzieren und Runen die die HP steigern.


----------



## tommyh (19. Mai 2005)

Xyr0n am 19.05.2005 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 19.05.2005 17:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




und wie verwendet man die?


----------



## Vollmi (19. Mai 2005)

tommyh am 19.05.2005 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> und wie verwendet man die?


Die baust in deine Waffe ein. Kannst sie aber nur mit sehr viel Glück wieder herausbergen, deswegen is das Ganze nur wirklich sinnvoll, wenn du schon deine endgültige Waffe hast.


----------



## tommyh (19. Mai 2005)

naja so ne kleine mit +1 wäre ja auch egal denk ich zu mal ich schon ein 15-21 schwert habe ob da noch was besseres nachkommt?


----------



## Vollmi (19. Mai 2005)

tommyh am 19.05.2005 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> naja so ne kleine mit +1 wäre ja auch egal denk ich zu mal ich schon ein 15-21 schwert habe ob da noch was besseres nachkommt?


Naja, das weiß ich ned genau, Schwerter sind ned mein Fachgebiet als Ele/Mo 
Aber probiers ruhig mal aus. Im Übrigen hätte ich auch noch ne Schwert-Rune evtl. für dich, so von Gildenmitglied zu Gildenmitglied


----------



## Dexter (19. Mai 2005)

ich glaube ich bin zu gutmütig,  wollte 2 für mich unnütze Aufrüstungsgegestände von denen ich auch nicht wirklich wusste ob die was taugen für nur 20G verkaufen und wurde ganz entgeistert gefragt ob der Preis wirklich stimmt.


----------



## garris (19. Mai 2005)

Dexter am 19.05.2005 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube ich bin zu gutmütig,  wollte 2 für mich unnütze Aufrüstungsgegestände von denen ich auch nicht wirklich wusste ob die was taugen für nur 20G verkaufen und wurde ganz entgeistert gefragt ob der Preis wirklich stimmt.



Naja zu gutmütig gibt es nicht. Wenn ich zusammen mit einem Team Missionen spiele und spezielle Gegenstände oder Runen für eine andere Klasse bekomme, gebe ich die eigentlich immer gratis an andere Gruppenmitglieder weiter. Warum immer jeder Gold verlangen muß, ist mir echt unklar, davon hat man irgendwann mal eh genug.


----------



## Xyr0n (19. Mai 2005)

garris am 19.05.2005 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Dexter am 19.05.2005 19:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja irgendwann ,nur erstmal musse dir deine rüssi kaufn und die ich mir kaufn will kostet halt nur mal schlappe 75.000Gold.Darum verkauf ich auch immer jede Rune&alle Upgrades.Ich hab zwar scho ~30.000 aba das noch laaange net genug


----------



## tommyh (19. Mai 2005)

Vollmi am 19.05.2005 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 19.05.2005 18:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




war ja heute ein spass mit dir die nordländer zu durchstreifen auch wenn dabei keine EXP raus geschaut haben fun wars tortzdem >>>>> hydras...    


und nochmals danke für die rune.... 



das mit den attributspunkten finde ich auch seltsam das würde ja heissen der char entwickelt sich dann ja grundsätzlich über lvl 20 hinaus weiter....


----------



## garris (20. Mai 2005)

Xyr0n am 19.05.2005 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> garris am 19.05.2005 20:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab das ja nicht so ernst gemeint. Wenn man gerade Gold braucht ist es ja etwas anderes. Ich meine nur, daß manche ihre Preise einfach niedriger ansetzen könnten, denn manchmal kommen schon lächerliche Angebote daher. Ich selbst werde weiterhin nix verlangen, aber nur wenn es spezielle Sachen für einen in der Gruppe, mit der ich gerade unterwegs bin, gibt, in die Stadt nehme ich nichts mit. Ich zerlege generell alles, was nicht gebraucht wird, die Materialien kann ich dann gegebenenfalls immer noch verkaufen. 

Kann mir jemand sagen, warum die Preise für die Farben so hoch sind?
Ich weiß, daß die dauern variieren, aber zu 90% sind sie bei mir sehr hoch und da kommt es richtig teuer, wenn man seinen Charakter in einer bestimmten Farbe einfärben möchte.


----------



## Vollmi (20. Mai 2005)

garris am 20.05.2005 01:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen, warum die Preise für die Farben so hoch sind?
> Ich weiß, daß die dauern variieren, aber zu 90% sind sie bei mir sehr hoch und da kommt es richtig teuer, wenn man seinen Charakter in einer bestimmten Farbe einfärben möchte.


Die Preise gehen nach Angebot und Nachfrage  Und weil anscheinend jeder Schwarz haben will, hab ich für mein schwarzes Fläschchen beim Händler 1896 Gold bekommen 
@tommy: Joa, war ganz lustig, nur dass ich halt mit -60% rumgedümpelt bin


----------



## Solon25 (20. Mai 2005)

garris am 19.05.2005 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja zu gutmütig gibt es nicht. Wenn ich zusammen mit einem Team Missionen spiele und spezielle Gegenstände oder Runen für eine andere Klasse bekomme, gebe ich die eigentlich immer gratis an andere Gruppenmitglieder weiter. Warum immer jeder Gold verlangen muß, ist mir echt unklar, davon hat man irgendwann mal eh genug.


Seh ich auch so. Hab meistens immer was dabei, das anderen und somit letztendlich dem TEAM nützlich sein kann. Ist doch klar das ich bessere Items davon schön längst in der Kiste für meine anderen Charas gebunkert habe. Trotzdem ist das ein oder andere mal jemand dabei, dem man was besseres geben kann.

Solch eine Gruppe findest Du aber selten, die meisten rennen einfach drauf los. Ziehen somit gleich 2 -3 Gegnergruppen auf einen. Die meisten sind schon so weit im Spiel und raffen immer noch nicht das die Gegner von ganz alleine ankommen, sobald man in Reichweite ist. Stehen bleibt da selten einer. Selbst wenn man aus Erfahrung vorher warnt hört keiner    
Die Bonus-Quest von D'Alessio hab ich immer noch nicht, weil 2 mal jemand zu dem hingeht, den wir am Ende finden sollen und ihn anspricht. Trotz das ich vorher gesagt habe, gehen wir dahin = Bonus failed grrrrrrrr
Immer diese driss Nahkämpfer die mit Mana nicht arbeiten müssen


----------



## garris (20. Mai 2005)

Solon25 am 20.05.2005 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Solch eine Gruppe findest Du aber selten, die meisten rennen einfach drauf los. Ziehen somit gleich 2 -3 Gegnergruppen auf einen. Die meisten sind schon so weit im Spiel und raffen immer noch nicht das die Gegner von ganz alleine ankommen, sobald man in Reichweite ist. Stehen bleibt da selten einer.
> Selbst wenn man aus Erfahrung vorher warnt hört keiner
> Die Bonus-Quest von D'Alessio hab ich immer noch nicht, weil 2 mal jemand zu dem hingeht, den wir am Ende finden sollen und ihn anspricht. Trotz das ich vorher gesagt habe, gehen wir dahin = Bonus failed grrrrrrrr
> Immer diese driss Nahkämpfer die mit Mana nicht arbeiten müssen



Stimmt, solche Leute gibt es öfter. Mir gehen sie auch manchmal auf die Nerven, wobei es hauptsächlich Krieger sind. Ist ja klar, jemand der eine andere Klasse nimmt, weiß, daß er wenig Chance alleine hat. Wobei im späteren Spiel natürlich keiner mehr eine Chance alleine hat, wenn es mehr als 1 Gegner ist. Muß mich dann immer zusammenreißen.
Allerdings würde ich manch anderen auch empfehlen, sich zusammenzureißen. Mir gehen die Leute genauso auf die Nerven, die immer meinen, sie müßten dem Team sagen, was zu tun ist, oder sie beschimpfen, weil sie nicht das tun, was gesagt wird. Was soll das denn? Jeder macht mal Sachen, die nicht gerade intelligent sind, na und? Soll vorkommen, und wenn dann jemand dauernd herummmeckert, nervt das einfach und bringt doch keinem richtig Spaß. Gerade wenn mir jemand sagt, ich soll das tun und dies lassen, kann ich oft nicht anders, als einfach kurz alleine loszurennen und 4- 5 Gegner auf die Gruppe zu ziehen.  Dann wartet man nur noch auf die Kritik und kann darüber lachen. Übrigens noch lächerlicher: Jemand, der eine Gruppe zusammenstellt (Name also ganz oben) und dann meint, er sei so etwas, wie der Anführer, dessen Befehle nun genau befolgt werden müßen. Jeder in der gruppe soll das Recht haben, sich zu äußern und Meinungen vorzuschlagen.
Gott sei Dank gibt es immer genügend Leute, die verstehen, wie das funktionieren soll, mit denen man einfach "gemütlich" durchs Land ziehen kann  und dabei Spaß hat, ohne größere Probleme, da es eigentlich eh ziemlich klar ist, was die einzelnen Klassen zu tun haben und welche Taktik bei diesem oder jenem Feind anzuwenden ist. Und wenn nicht, kann das ja besprochen werden...


----------



## Xyr0n (21. Mai 2005)

ARGHS!Ich muss jezz gegen mein Spiegelbild -.-.Das is extrem stark ;D


----------



## Xyr0n (23. Mai 2005)

Solangsam könnte echt maln GW Forum kommen.jeden tag kommen ja 3-4 Thread für GW dazu,das net normal ,also PCG pls n extra forum ;D


----------



## ciabeni (23. Mai 2005)

Xyr0n am 23.05.2005 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Solangsam könnte echt maln GW Forum kommen.jeden tag kommen ja 3-4 Thread für GW dazu,das net normal ,also PCG pls n extra forum ;D



Nehmen wir die Sache in die Hand und machen ein eigenes Guild Wars Forum


----------



## Danielovitch (23. Mai 2005)

ciabeni am 23.05.2005 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Xyr0n am 23.05.2005 17:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist doch Schwachsinn. Stattdessen sollten wir lieber die Admins hier im Forum überzeugen, dass man mal ein Unterforum hier einrichtet.

gruss


----------



## tommyh (23. Mai 2005)

oder zumindest ein stiky....


----------



## Danielovitch (23. Mai 2005)

tommyh am 23.05.2005 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> oder zumindest ein stiky....


Das bringts ja doch nicht. Der Sammelthread ist für GW-Neulinge doch total unübersichtlich...

gruss


----------



## tommyh (23. Mai 2005)

Danielovitch am 23.05.2005 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 23.05.2005 20:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




genau wir forden gleich wie die WoW-fraktion unseren eigenen thread....     




at this way..... wer hat von euch schon galraths abscheulichkeit? die is ja noch gleich etwas heftiger als altheas asche bin schon zwei mal gescheitert....


----------



## Vollmi (23. Mai 2005)

tommyh am 23.05.2005 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> at this way..... wer hat von euch schon galraths abscheulichkeit? die is ja noch gleich etwas heftiger als altheas asche bin schon zwei mal gescheitert....


Lass mal zusammen machen


----------



## Xyr0n (23. Mai 2005)

Vollmi am 23.05.2005 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 23.05.2005 20:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



galrath suckt -.- .is n nerviger aba dersbt einfacher weg o.O.


----------



## Danielovitch (23. Mai 2005)

Vollmi am 23.05.2005 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 23.05.2005 20:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da bin ich auch für. Wollen wir uns dann irgendwie treffen?


----------



## ciabeni (23. Mai 2005)

Danielovitch am 23.05.2005 20:32 schrieb:
			
		

> ciabeni am 23.05.2005 20:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das war auch nicht ganz so ernst gemacht wie du es aufgefasst hast


----------



## tommyh (23. Mai 2005)

Danielovitch am 23.05.2005 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Vollmi am 23.05.2005 21:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






bin dabei für galraths...   in 10 minuten bin ich on.....


----------



## Danielovitch (23. Mai 2005)

tommyh am 23.05.2005 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Danielovitch am 23.05.2005 21:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naaa, heut is schlecht. Lass uns lieber morgen Abend treffen...

gruss


----------



## tommyh (23. Mai 2005)

Danielovitch am 23.05.2005 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 23.05.2005 21:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




is kk....


----------



## garris (24. Mai 2005)

tommyh am 23.05.2005 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Danielovitch am 23.05.2005 21:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab gerade 2 Stunden an dem Galrath Quest gespielt. Gott sei Dank hat die Gruppe beschlossern, vorher im Tempel of the Ages "Rast zu machen", da man ab dort mit 8 Leuten losziehen kann. Und glaubt, mir die 8 waren auch nötig. Habs vorher immer nur mit 4 probiert und nicht mal bis zum Tower geschafft. Na gut, jetzt bin ich Level 20 und wir hatten 2 weitere mit Level 20 im Team. Dazu 2 mit Level 17 und einer Level 16. der Rest wurde mit henchmen aufgestockt. Bis zum Tower gings gut, dort ist jeder in der Gruppe ca. 6 mal gestorben, obwohl wir bis dahin immer recht gut waren.  Bis wir dann die Feinde mit dem 2. Boss ablenken konnten und uns vorbeigeschlichen haben um Galrath alleine anzugreifen. Der hatte natürlich keine Chance mehr.... Und die Belohnung war 500 XP plus irgendein Scheiß Item.
Puuh, die Mission war die schwierigste, die ich bis jetzt gespielt habe. Bin aber auch erst eine Mission nach Henge of Denravi.


----------



## Vollmi (24. Mai 2005)

garris am 24.05.2005 01:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gerade 2 Stunden an dem Galrath Quest gespielt. Gott sei Dank hat die Gruppe beschlossern, vorher im Tempel of the Ages "Rast zu machen", da man ab dort mit 8 Leuten losziehen kann. Und glaubt, mir die 8 waren auch nötig. Habs vorher immer nur mit 4 probiert und nicht mal bis zum Tower geschafft. Na gut, jetzt bin ich Level 20 und wir hatten 2 weitere mit Level 20 im Team. Dazu 2 mit Level 17 und einer Level 16. der Rest wurde mit henchmen aufgestockt. Bis zum Tower gings gut, dort ist jeder in der Gruppe ca. 6 mal gestorben, obwohl wir bis dahin immer recht gut waren.  Bis wir dann die Feinde mit dem 2. Boss ablenken konnten und uns vorbeigeschlichen haben um Galrath alleine anzugreifen. Der hatte natürlich keine Chance mehr.... Und die Belohnung war 500 XP plus irgendein Scheiß Item.
> Puuh, die Mission war die schwierigste, die ich bis jetzt gespielt habe. Bin aber auch erst eine Mission nach Henge of Denravi.


Oha... @die andren: Heut Galrath oder wie? Befürchte nämlich fast, dass ich ned kommen kann


----------



## tommyh (24. Mai 2005)

garris am 24.05.2005 01:58 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 23.05.2005 21:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jop die hats wirklich in sich hört man von allen seiten...  

ich hoffe das ich heute dafür ein dementsprechend gutes team finde....


----------



## Xyr0n (24. Mai 2005)

Jaaa hab jezz endlich meine fette Warrior Rüstung ;D


----------



## garris (25. Mai 2005)

Weiß vielleicht jemand, was und wo der Bonus in Sanctum Cay ist?


----------



## Holgi67 (25. Mai 2005)

Garfunkel74 am 25.04.2005 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich interessiere mich recht stark für Guild Wars, steige aber bei den Infos über das Spiel nicht ganz durch. Spielt es sich ähnlich Gothic ? Muss ich auch richtige Ouests erledigen (z.B. jemanden suchen )? Wie umfangreich ist das Spiel ?  Mit was kann ich das Spiel denn vergleichen ( am ehesten)
> 
> ...



Hallo
das Spiel ist Top
Eine Menge Quest zu lösen mit Onlinespielern zusammen oder auch Computerspielern.
Macht ne Menge Spaß !
Ein riesige Welt und ne Menge zu erforschen.

 Mein Spielername "Master Holgi"


----------



## haggybear (25. Mai 2005)

Holgi67 am 25.05.2005 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Mein Spielername "Master Holgi"


dann schreibs bitte in den ingame-namen fred wenn du es noch nich getan hast


----------



## kay2 (25. Mai 2005)

die frage war zwar 100%ig schon da, aber ich habs nicht gefunden ^^

aalso, was fürn geschenk will altea?
diesen mädchenumhang für 200 Gold  :-o 

lohnt sich das denn??


----------



## Dexter (25. Mai 2005)

Irgednwie macht es mir z.Z. keinen Spass mehr, Bossmonster dropen gar nichts oder Müll und sei dem letzten Updaten habe ich den "Scotty" Effekt.


----------



## Vollmi (25. Mai 2005)

Dexter am 25.05.2005 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgednwie macht es mir z.Z. keinen Spass mehr, Bossmonster dropen gar nichts oder Müll und sei dem letzten Updaten habe ich den "Scotty" Effekt.


Bedeutet? Durch Lags wirst durch die Gegend gebeamt oder wie?


----------



## Dexter (25. Mai 2005)

Vollmi am 25.05.2005 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Dexter am 25.05.2005 18:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



keine Ahnung ob es Lags sind oder ein Bug, jedenfall steht der gegner wo anders oder mein Gruppe und das dann z.T. dort wo noch mehr Gegner sind


----------



## tommyh (26. Mai 2005)

dritter versuch für galraths abscheulichkeit und zum dritten mal abgekackt....    

die quest is so schwer wenn man die schaffen will muss das team optimal aufeinander abgestimmt sein muss immer zusammen bleiben und nicht unmotiviert vorlaufen wie es leider immer einige tun und somit das ganze team ins verderben reisst....

naja erst mal lvl 20 werden und dann erneut versuchen....


----------



## Solon25 (26. Mai 2005)

kay2 am 25.05.2005 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> die frage war zwar 100%ig schon da, aber ich habs nicht gefunden ^^
> 
> aalso, was fürn geschenk will altea?
> diesen mädchenumhang für 200 Gold  :-o
> ...


Nein, nicht der Mädchenumhang. Was der soll weiss ich nicht. Möglich das es was Klassen bezogenes ist. Gibt ja für jede Klasse spezielle Quests.

Gehst Du aus Ascalon raus bis dort wo Devona steht. Vor ihr ist die Wassermühle. Geh mal am Wasserrad runter zum See. Du siehst eine Muschel. Wie es Muscheln manchmal an sich haben, verbirgt sich eine schöne Perle dadrin  Aha, das perfekte Geschenk.

Um Dir den Weg nochmal hierher zu ersparen sei gesagt. Osiric ist gierig, der will 3 Geschenke. Neben dem Wasserrad ist da die Bauernsiedlung- Gehste vom Wasserrad mal drauf zu. kommst am rechten Bauernhaus oben zu einem Gatter hintendran. Da lag die feder, kann sein das Du dafür erst einen Schreiter erledigen musst. Schau aber erstmal nach.

Kommst Du zurück zu Osiric, gehst Du ja auf Ascalon zu. Bevor dort das Gebirge zur linken endet, kann man einen schmalen Weg sehen. Da mal reingehen. An der letzten Biegung steht eine kleine Truhe mit dem 3. Geschenk, einen Anhänger    Alles rausgefunden weil ich die Gegend erkundet habe ^^

*@tommyh*
Kommt auf Uhrzeit an. Wäre dabei. Hab Galraths schon mal mit super 5 Franzosen Team geschafft. Alle hatten -60%, keiner hat aufgegeben. Treffpunkt wäre für mich D'Alessio, es sei denn ich mach nachher noch den Tempel. Spiele immer mit einer Bekannten bis etwa 23:00/23:30 dann könnte ich, oder man läd sie mit ein  Aonir Lichtbeter E/Mö, der am meisten Mö spielen muss weil KEIN Mönch bisher Leiden Heilen (Anti Gift, Verkrüppelung usw.) oder Gruppe Heilen drauf hatte  

P.S Whisper me im Game wenn ihr 2 Spieler braucht, meiner Spiel- Partnerin fehlt Galrath noch


----------



## Vollmi (26. Mai 2005)

Solon25 am 26.05.2005 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Aonir Lichtbeter E/Mö, der am meisten Mö spielen muss weil KEIN Mönch bisher Leiden Heilen (Anti Gift, Verkrüppelung usw.) oder Gruppe Heilen drauf hatte
> 
> P.S Whisper me im Game wenn ihr 2 Spieler braucht, meiner Spiel- Partnerin fehlt Galrath noch


Ich hab auch bisher kaum einen getroffen, der Leiden Heilen hatte. Deshalb war ich ab und zu die meiste Zeit am Entgiften. Btw bin ich jetz beim Tempel der Zeitalter angekommen, was heißt, dass ich evtl. bei Galrath  mitmachen könnte.


----------



## Danielovitch (26. Mai 2005)

Vollmi am 26.05.2005 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 26.05.2005 16:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, prima... Heute Abend?


----------



## Vollmi (26. Mai 2005)

Danielovitch am 26.05.2005 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Vollmi am 26.05.2005 18:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Evtl, ja.


----------



## Solon25 (26. Mai 2005)

Schwer mit 4 NPC zum Tempel zu kommen. Hinterm "Schwarzen Vorhang" lief es diesmal schlecht. Während wir eine der Todesreiter/Knochenhund Patroulien machten, stiess die 2. dazu. NPC läuft zu Nahe ans vergiftete Wasser, hast auch noch die driss LV17 Phantome mit Kettenblitz und die LV17 Gespenster am Hals   

Hab jetzt mal auf einer Karte geschaut, werde die Stelle mal von oben angehen. Denke wir starten in gut 30 Min., hoffe ist dann nicht zu spät. Wie gesagt, anflüstern wenn es los geht. merci


----------



## tommyh (26. Mai 2005)

in 15 min bin ich online hoffe ihr seid dann nicht schon in der quest....


----------



## Xyr0n (26. Mai 2005)

Vollmi am 26.05.2005 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 26.05.2005 16:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja und ich hab dich auf den rehcten weg gebracht ;D,kleine süße knackarsch ele 

*wusch wegrenn*


----------



## Heaven_and_Heller (27. Mai 2005)

jaja...ist schon cool, lvl 20 zu haben und mit 40 Gildenmembern durch die Gegend zu ziehen 
Das mit dem Mädchenumhang konntest du der Mädchen Garwin in dem heilem Ascalon schenken, damit deren Heilsprüche stärker wurden. Wenn Ihr schon Althenas Asche schwer fandet, solltet Ihr lieber nicht in die Wüste kommen oder danach in die Eiswelt, denn dort sind alle Gegner 20+  Nur mit den Eliteskills schafft man (ich als E(Feuer))/N es mit den Partymembern dadurch....finde ich verdammt schwer


----------



## Xyr0n (27. Mai 2005)

Heaven_and_Heller am 27.05.2005 01:26 schrieb:
			
		

> jaja...ist schon cool, lvl 20 zu haben und mit 40 Gildenmembern durch die Gegend zu ziehen
> Das mit dem Mädchenumhang konntest du der Mädchen Garwin in dem heilem Ascalon schenken, damit deren Heilsprüche stärker wurden. Wenn Ihr schon Althenas Asche schwer fandet, solltet Ihr lieber nicht in die Wüste kommen oder danach in die Eiswelt, denn dort sind alle Gegner 20+  Nur mit den Eliteskills schafft man (ich als E(Feuer))/N es mit den Partymembern dadurch....finde ich verdammt schwer



Garwin = Gwen
Althena = Althea 

Naja die Wüste is ,meiner Meinun nach easy, da die gegner dort keine Panzerung habn.Die Südlichn Zittergipfel sind schwerer ,aba auch nur wenn man gegen Diese Gelben zauberer kämpft......die Avicaras sind extrem einfach geworden im vergleich zu den Avicaras am lornapass*<<< hui mächtige scheisse *

Am schwersten für mich ,als Warrior/Ele war immer noch Kryta,da dort die ganzen Untoten rumlaufn auf die ich keine Tiefe Wunde &Blutung machn kann   ,aba inzwischen hau ich sie auch so weg


----------



## annon11 (27. Mai 2005)

Kann man von der kaputten Welt wieder in die heile zurück?Ich hab mich mit einem meiner Charaktere von einer Gruppe ziehen lassen hatte aber noch Aufgaben  in der heilen Welt gehabt.  Sonst fang ich nochmal an macht ja so viel Spaß


----------



## marilynmarduk (27. Mai 2005)

Es gibt keinen Weg zurück!!!

Die Skills die du eventuell nicht bekommen hast, kannst du aber beim Skilltrainer kaufen!


----------



## Solon25 (27. Mai 2005)

tommyh am 26.05.2005 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> in 15 min bin ich online hoffe ihr seid dann nicht schon in der quest....


Keiner sich gemeldet. Haben uns mit 4 Bots zum Tempel durchschlagen können. Von dort geht es dann ja mit einer 8er Gruppe los und die Bots haben dort LV-15. Machte die Sache schon angenehmer. Immer schön geduldig sein, dann klappt das auch. Für knifflige Sachen immer zu haben


----------



## Echoes1 (27. Mai 2005)

Solon25 am 27.05.2005 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 26.05.2005 20:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hab mal ne farge wie viel prozent hat des game und dauert es lange auf lv 20 zu kommen?


----------



## annon11 (27. Mai 2005)

Würde es auch mit ISDN laufen.


----------



## Solon25 (27. Mai 2005)

Echoes1 am 27.05.2005 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> hab mal ne farge wie viel prozent hat des game und dauert es lange auf lv 20 zu kommen?


Die 50 Stunden um bis LV20 zu kommen wie es in der PCG steht halt ich für untertrieben... Kann nicht sagen wie lange ich gebraucht habe, da ich manches mehrfach gemacht habe. Man bekommt dann ja keine Exp. mehr von den Gegnern oder sehr wenig.

Trotz allem bist froh wenn LV-20 ab der Wüste hast ^^  Gibt dort noch genug zu tun und schwierige Gegner, wo es mit den bots im Team gar net mehr so gut ist.. Man verdient sich auch mit LV-20 noch Fertigkeitspunkte um Spells kaufen zu können. Dann sind ja noch 2 kostenlose Zusatzgebiete per Liveupdate für mitte Juni angekündigt.



> annon11
> Würde es auch mit ISDN laufen.


Man sollte ja wissen das in Frankreich DSL nicht sehr weit verbreitet ist. Im Spiel gibt es genügend Franzosen. Hab auch schon eine längere Quest mit 5 franzosen gemacht. Gab keine Probleme. Dürfte auch bei Dir klappen


----------



## supatollomann (27. Mai 2005)

hi hab grade das tutorial hinter mir un steh in ascalon 
wo krieg ich diese rohstoffe die man für die meisten rüstungen braucht (irgendwelche quadrate oder so) her ?? 
das game riet mir ne rüstung zu kaufen bevor ich weitergehe, deswegen frag ich...


----------



## Solon25 (27. Mai 2005)

supatollomann am 27.05.2005 20:35 schrieb:
			
		

> hi hab grade das tutorial hinter mir un steh in ascalon
> wo krieg ich diese rohstoffe die man für die meisten rüstungen braucht (irgendwelche quadrate oder so) her ??
> das game riet mir ne rüstung zu kaufen bevor ich weitergehe, deswegen frag ich...


Als ich neu ins Spiel kam, hab ich mich umgeschaut. Auch beim Kaufmann war ich und habe gelesen was er verkauft. Identifizierungswerkzeug und Bergungswerkzeug hat er dabei. Neugierig wie man sein sollte, liest man sich die Beschreibung zu den Werkzeugen durch um zu wissen, wozu die gut sind.. 
Hab jedenfals früh angefangen viele Stäbe, Waffen, Gegner Rüstungen usw. mit Bergungs-Kit zu bearbeiten und hatte gute Rohstoffe die in Alt-Ascalon für die Rüstung benötigt werden.

Pelzquadrate und Leinentuchballen sind aber z.B. seltene Materialien, andere kann man beim Material Händler kaufen, sowas nicht. 4 Charr Felle ergeben beim Sammler in Ascalon 1 Pelzquadrat. Oder spät von manchen Draguuna Reitern ergibt seine Mähne 3 P.-Q.

Allerdings gibt es da eine Sache (die ich schon an NcSoft gemeldet habe) die verwirrend ist. Man muss genau lesen was der Rüstungsmacher haben will. Steht da Tuchballen, ist damit Rohgewebeballen gemeint. Leinentuchballen ist das seltene, kann man aber kurz vorm Sanatorium vom Händler für 5 Fasern und 200 Gold/Stück herstellen lassen


----------



## Vollmi (27. Mai 2005)

Echoes1 am 27.05.2005 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> hab mal ne farge wie viel prozent hat des game?


GW hat von der PCG satte *90%* bekommen.


----------



## annon11 (27. Mai 2005)

Solon25 am 27.05.2005 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Echoes1 am 27.05.2005 17:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab ja DSL   aber mein Freund nicht.
Und wisst ihr in welchen Gebiet man getragene Gürtel findet.In der heilen Welt.


----------



## supatollomann (27. Mai 2005)

Solon25 am 27.05.2005 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> supatollomann am 27.05.2005 20:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also brauch man erst später ne gute rüstung ?!


----------



## tommyh (27. Mai 2005)

vollmi und ich haben galrath gepackt ich glaubs gar nicht also der weg war wesentlich schwerer als schlussentlich galrath aber war echt ne geile combo gestern hat echt gut harmoniert....


----------



## annon11 (28. Mai 2005)

supatollomann am 27.05.2005 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 27.05.2005 20:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Solon25 (28. Mai 2005)

annon11 am 28.05.2005 00:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du das ganze Zeug immer mit dir rumgeschleppt?Oder gibt es ne Truhe ?


In Ascalon bekommt man ja eine Gürteltasche für 5 weitere Items. Hab alles in den Taschen gehabt. Truhe gibt es ab Alt Ascalon, hat 20 Plätze, wovon bei mir 15 mit Material belegt sind  Dann kann man dort 2 weitere Taschen mit je 5 Plätzen und später Taschen Runen die 2 der Taschen um je 5 Plätze erweitern kaufen.


----------



## annon11 (28. Mai 2005)

Solon25 am 28.05.2005 01:25 schrieb:
			
		

> annon11 am 28.05.2005 00:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool dann wird das Inventar ja doch noch größer.Habe aber jetzt leider meine  ganzen Sachen schon verkauft´


----------



## tommyh (28. Mai 2005)

ich hätte da auch ne frage was es mit den runen so aufsich hat.... da gibt es ja die kleinen und grossen oder? die grossen ziehen aber jedesmal eine lebensreduktion nach sich was ja grosse nachteile hat -50 hp teilweise...

und wenn ich zwei kleidungsstücke mit der selben rune ausstatte bringt  nur eine was also die zweite is fürn arsch stimmt das? blick da noch nicht so ganz durch.....  

hab bis jetzt immer geglaubt wenns die selben runen sind hab ich halt auch den doppelten nutzen daraus z.b. kleine lebenserhöhung = doppelte lebenserhöhung  dem is aber nicht so....


----------



## Vollmi (28. Mai 2005)

tommyh am 27.05.2005 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> vollmi und ich haben galrath gepackt ich glaubs gar nicht also der weg war wesentlich schwerer als schlussentlich galrath aber war echt ne geile combo gestern hat echt gut harmoniert....


Joa, war ne gute Truppe.  Hat Spaß gemacht.
@Runen-Frage: Also es zählt immer nur die beste Rune, d.h. wenn du in deine Waffe 2 Runen einbaust, ist eine fürn Arsch.


----------



## Xyr0n (28. Mai 2005)

tommyh am 28.05.2005 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte da auch ne frage was es mit den runen so aufsich hat.... da gibt es ja die kleinen und grossen oder? die grossen ziehen aber jedesmal eine lebensreduktion nach sich was ja grosse nachteile hat -50 hp teilweise...
> 
> und wenn ich zwei kleidungsstücke mit der selben rune ausstatte bringt  nur eine was also die zweite is fürn arsch stimmt das? blick da noch nicht so ganz durch.....
> 
> hab bis jetzt immer geglaubt wenns die selben runen sind hab ich halt auch den doppelten nutzen daraus z.b. kleine lebenserhöhung = doppelte lebenserhöhung  dem is aber nicht so....




Immer nur eine rune,2 der selben sorte bringen nix ,es zählt immer nur die stärkere.

Na  überlegen runen ziehen 75 ab -.- .aba es gibt ja lebenenergie runen ,smot kann ich immer eine überlegen verkraften ,aussadme hat mein feuerschwerrt ja auch noch das attribut +43 Lebenspunkte :p


----------



## Solon25 (28. Mai 2005)

Man kann ja die HP Rune wieder aus den Rüstungsteilen mit Profi Kit rausholen. Hab meine für den E/Mö schon 2 mal wiedergeholt. Man bekommt ja bessere Rüstungen und kann somit die HP Rune immer wieder verwenden. Weiss nicht genau mit welchen Runen das alles geht. Mir sagte jemand mit Magie Runen geht's nicht.

Nochmal zur Kiste, darauf kann später der 2., 3., und 4. Chara zugreifen. Deshalb hatte ich ja für meinen Necro, Kämpfer und Waldläufer eine recht gute bis sehr gute Ausstattung als sie in Alt-Ascalon ankamen  Der E/Mö ist schon so weit, das er gute Sachen gefunden hat.


----------



## Xyr0n (28. Mai 2005)

Solon25 am 28.05.2005 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann ja die HP Rune wieder aus den Rüstungsteilen mit Profi Kit rausholen. Hab meine für den E/Mö schon 2 mal wiedergeholt. Man bekommt ja bessere Rüstungen und kann somit die HP Rune immer wieder verwenden. Weiss nicht genau mit welchen Runen das alles geht. Mir sagte jemand mit Magie Runen geht's nicht.
> 
> Nochmal zur Kiste, darauf kann später der 2., 3., und 4. Chara zugreifen. Deshalb hatte ich ja für meinen Necro, Kämpfer und Waldläufer eine recht gute bis sehr gute Ausstattung als sie in Alt-Ascalon ankamen  Der E/Mö ist schon so weit, das er gute Sachen gefunden hat.




das mit dem Runen zurückgewinne is aba ein Glückspiel und die chance is bei allen runen*charaktermäßig gesehn gleich*,nur nimmt die chance sie zurückzubekomm ab je höher die rune is


----------



## supatollomann (28. Mai 2005)

2 fragen : 
1. wo krieg ich pergamentrollen her ??
2. ich un mein freund ham uns beide bei ebay gw gleichzeitgi bestellt. da meine lieferung schon früher da war, bin ich jetz schon lvl 11 un er fängt grad erst an .
meint ihr ich kann immernoch mit ihm zusammen quests machen (wenn er aus dem tutorial raus is...) oder lohnt sich das net weil er dann immer von den lvl 9 oder so gegnern gebasht wird ??


----------



## Solon25 (28. Mai 2005)

supatollomann am 28.05.2005 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> 2 fragen :
> 1. wo krieg ich pergamentrollen her ??
> 2. ich un mein freund ham uns beide bei ebay gw gleichzeitgi bestellt. da meine lieferung schon früher da war, bin ich jetz schon lvl 11 un er fängt grad erst an .
> meint ihr ich kann immernoch mit ihm zusammen quests machen (wenn er aus dem tutorial raus is...) oder lohnt sich das net weil er dann immer von den lvl 9 oder so gegnern gebasht wird ??


> 1.
Drück mal in Alt-Ascalon die ALT Taste und schau Dich um. Siehe da, alle Händler, NPC ect. sind zu sehen. Dort wirst Du den Material Händler bei entdecken, bei dem man im 10er Pack Pergamentrollen kaufen kann. Oder Du gehst ein Stück aus Ascalon raus und siehst einen weiteren Material Händler/Handwerker der aus Holzbrett Pergament herstellt.

> 2.
Zusammen spielen kann man immer. Punkte bekommt man nur 1 mal und bei manchen Gegnern keine Exp. mehr, sofern man stärker ist. Gleicht sich dann ein wenig aus das er aufholen kann.


----------



## tommyh (28. Mai 2005)

also darf ich das jetz so verstehen wenn ich die kleine hp rune besitze und die grosse wirkt nur die grosse???   

und zwei mal die gleich bringt ebenfalls nichts....    naja wäre im endeffekt auch zu einfach da würde man jedes kleidungsstück mit hp runen ausstatten und man hätte gut 2000 hp...


----------



## annon11 (28. Mai 2005)

Was hat es mit dieser Gwen auf sich?Nachdem ich die Flöte hatte,fragte die immer ob die mitkann und auf ihren ´Kopf war immer ein Ausrufezeichen.Gibs da noch einen geheimen Quest?
Hat es vielleicht was mit den Mädchenumhang zu tun ,den man überall kaufen kann?


----------



## garris (29. Mai 2005)

annon11 am 28.05.2005 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat es mit dieser Gwen auf sich?Nachdem ich die Flöte hatte,fragte die immer ob die mitkann und auf ihren ´Kopf war immer ein Ausrufezeichen.Gibs da noch einen geheimen Quest?
> Hat es vielleicht was mit den Mädchenumhang zu tun ,den man überall kaufen kann?




Also bei mir ist sie gegangen, nachdem ich ihr eine neue Flöte um 4 Gold gekauft hab.


----------



## xMANIACx (29. Mai 2005)

annon11 am 28.05.2005 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat es mit dieser Gwen auf sich?Nachdem ich die Flöte hatte,fragte die immer ob die mitkann und auf ihren ´Kopf war immer ein Ausrufezeichen.Gibs da noch einen geheimen Quest?
> Hat es vielleicht was mit den Mädchenumhang zu tun ,den man überall kaufen kann?



Wenn du Gwen die neue Flöte gekauft hast und sie mit dir mitschleppst heilt sie dich afaik. Kann aber auch sein das man den Umhang noch zusätzlich brauch.

mfg,
xMANIACx


----------



## Solon25 (29. Mai 2005)

xMANIACx am 29.05.2005 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> annon11 am 28.05.2005 23:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und was maht man mit der kaputten Flöte die man in der Nähe des Sanatoriums findet? Oder dem Umhang auf dem Weg zur Fischer Oase?  Seh keine Gwen da.. Über sowas macht man sich nen Kopf und bleibt immer im dunkeln..


----------



## haggybear (29. Mai 2005)

Solon25 am 29.05.2005 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was maht man mit der kaputten Flöte die man in der Nähe des Sanatoriums findet? Oder dem Umhang auf dem Weg zur Fischer Oase?  (...)


die teile hab ich weg geschmissen


----------



## garris (1. Juni 2005)

Finde es lustig, daß bei GW immer gesagt wird, man müße sich statt den monatlichen Kosten halt dann die Add- Ons kaufen. Denn wie ich gerade gelesen habe, ist für WoW auch Eines in Arbeit. Von den Kosten her hat WoW nun wirklich keine Argumente mehr...


----------



## Belgium (1. Juni 2005)

garris am 01.06.2005 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Finde es lustig, daß bei GW immer gesagt wird, man müße sich statt den monatlichen Kosten halt dann die Add- Ons kaufen. Denn wie ich gerade gelesen habe, ist für WoW auch Eines in Arbeit. Von den Kosten her hat WoW nun wirklich keine Argumente mehr...


GW ist halt einfach genial, Klasse Support, und vieles mehr...


----------



## Belgium (1. Juni 2005)

Belgium am 01.06.2005 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> garris am 01.06.2005 10:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es naht wieder ein Update! Siehe auf www.guildwars.com


----------



## Solon25 (1. Juni 2005)

Belgium am 01.06.2005 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Es naht wieder ein Update! Siehe auf www.guildwars.com


Stand schon vor ein paar Tagen woanders. Hab ja auch gemeldet das die mal Tuchballen in Rohgewebe beim Armor Händler ändern sollen  Schliesslich will der auch nur Rohgewebeballen. Tuchballen wird da sehr oft mit Leinentuchballen verwechselt, welches ja eher selten ist, oder teuer wenn man es herstellen lässt 

Bin ja mal gespannt ob die "Durstiger Fluss" Mission entschärft wird  :-o


----------



## Xyr0n (1. Juni 2005)

Solon25 am 01.06.2005 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Belgium am 01.06.2005 12:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso entschärfen??Die sollten das mal machn das man da auch was zu tun hat,das ja pissa da...........man muss nur die bögen benutzn bevor man in den nächsten fight geht


----------



## tommyh (2. Juni 2005)

also die elonia quest is ja so was von sau schwer wenn da das team nicht passt kackt man nur ab schon 4 mal probiert und nie gepackt weil irgendso ein lvl 17 noob (was tut ein lvl 17 in der kristallwüste    ) einfach vorrennt und alle gegnergruppen aufeinmal bindet.....  

naja wird schon mal passen mit der gruppe....


----------



## Danielovitch (2. Juni 2005)

tommyh am 02.06.2005 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> also die elonia quest is ja so was von sau schwer wenn da das team nicht passt kackt man nur ab schon 4 mal probiert und nie gepackt weil irgendso ein lvl 17 noob (was tut ein lvl 17 in der kristallwüste    ) einfach vorrennt und alle gegnergruppen aufeinmal bindet.....
> 
> naja wird schon mal passen mit der gruppe....


Jap, irgendwann klappts. Hatte auch schon zig mal irgendwelche Volldioten dabei, aber irgendwann hats dann geklappt


----------



## tommyh (2. Juni 2005)

Danielovitch am 02.06.2005 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 02.06.2005 20:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tjo wird es wohl.... 

btw gebt mal alle ein update wo ihr gerade so rum lungert     würde mich interessieren...


----------



## Danielovitch (2. Juni 2005)

tommyh am 02.06.2005 21:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Danielovitch am 02.06.2005 20:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab seit einigen Tagen nimmer gespielt, hab irgendwie atm nich so die Lust drauf


----------



## Xyr0n (3. Juni 2005)

tommyh am 02.06.2005 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> also die elonia quest is ja so was von sau schwer wenn da das team nicht passt kackt man nur ab schon 4 mal probiert und nie gepackt weil irgendso ein lvl 17 noob (was tut ein lvl 17 in der kristallwüste    ) einfach vorrennt und alle gegnergruppen aufeinmal bindet.....
> 
> naja wird schon mal passen mit der gruppe....




lvl 17 is doch hoch ,ich war mit lvl 14 und lvl 15 inna crystall desert ....., hab mit lvl 17 schon 2/3 der Prüfungen hinter mir :/


----------



## Vollmi (3. Juni 2005)

Xyr0n am 03.06.2005 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 02.06.2005 20:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du bist ja auch ein Held  
Bei Elona brauchte ich auch 2 Anläufe...


----------



## Xyr0n (3. Juni 2005)

Vollmi am 03.06.2005 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist ja auch ein Held




ja ich weiss


----------



## tommyh (3. Juni 2005)

ich frag mich immer was die leute alles verpassen wenn sie erst lvl 16-17 sind und schon in der kristallwüste da entgeht ja einigen sher viel vom game die müssen ja ne menge quests liegen gelassen haben......


----------



## Xyr0n (4. Juni 2005)

tommyh am 03.06.2005 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ich frag mich immer was die leute alles verpassen wenn sie erst lvl 16-17 sind und schon in der kristallwüste da entgeht ja einigen sher viel vom game die müssen ja ne menge quests liegen gelassen haben......




nö, ich hab sogar mehr gemacht als so mancher der mit lvl20 inna wüste is........wenn man sich da mal mit den über quest unterhält kommt meist  nur 
"wie kenn ich net " oder "Mhh weiss ich net ,nie gemacht"


----------



## tommyh (4. Juni 2005)

Xyr0n am 04.06.2005 09:20 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 03.06.2005 21:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




schon komisch wo hat der sein lvl her dann?


----------



## Xyr0n (4. Juni 2005)

tommyh am 04.06.2005 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Xyr0n am 04.06.2005 09:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mhh ich schätze mal vom lvl oda ausm Aldi -.-


----------



## tommyh (4. Juni 2005)

> oda ausm Aldi



wohl eher....    

weiss einer wo die düsteren flüsse sind?


----------



## BenQman (4. Juni 2005)

Moinesens...

ich mal wieder ne FRAGE...

is Guild Wars ein reines ONLINE-Game oder lässt es sich auch per Netzwerk zocken??


THANKE


----------



## Danielovitch (4. Juni 2005)

BenQman am 04.06.2005 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Moinesens...
> 
> ich mal wieder ne FRAGE...
> 
> ...


Ersteres.


----------



## Xyr0n (5. Juni 2005)

tommyh am 04.06.2005 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> > oda ausm Aldi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mhh ,nehme mal an du meinst durstiger fluss??Wenn ja die sind inna wüste,glaub im Osten

schau einfach mal ,im Osten Thirsty river ,das einzige was ich mit fluss kenne ^^
http://www.promisance.biz/guildwars/GWMapMiniCryst.jpg

wenn du das net meinst ,kA such einfach


----------



## tommyh (5. Juni 2005)

ja den mein ich wusste den namen jetz nicht auswendig..  

da werd ich mich gleich mal ran setzen is die einzige mission die mir von den dreien noch fehlt....


----------



## Xyr0n (5. Juni 2005)

tommyh am 05.06.2005 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ja den mein ich wusste den namen jetz nicht auswendig..
> 
> da werd ich mich gleich mal ran setzen is die einzige mission die mir von den dreien noch fehlt....



ich geb dir bei der einen tipp,nach dem die erste arena gesäubert wurde,rennt nicht gleich weiter zur nächsten.......sondern geht durch das 2. tor,stellt euch ganz nah an den abgrund und holt eure bögen raus 

man kann so locker 3  Trupps erledigen.....dann tor auf und gleich die Priester killn

so spart man sich viel arbeit ^^


----------



## Solon25 (5. Juni 2005)

Xyr0n am 05.06.2005 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> ich geb dir bei der einen tipp,nach dem die erste arena gesäubert wurde,rennt nicht gleich weiter zur nächsten.......sondern geht durch das 2. tor,stellt euch ganz nah an den abgrund und holt eure bögen raus
> 
> man kann so locker 3  Trupps erledigen.....dann tor auf und gleich die Priester killn
> 
> so spart man sich viel arbeit ^^


Musst auch dabei sagen das derjenige der den Hero mitnimmt ihn oben an der Holzbrücke ansprechen muss damit er sagt: "ICH BLEIBE HIER" Und auch allen anderen sagen das ja KEINER ihn anspricht und mit runter zum Tor nimmt, sonst macht er es auf und der Timer läuft weiter. 

Noch einfacher kann man es haben wenn ein Necro mit dem Leichen Teleport Spell dabei ist. Der kann dann alle gegner anlocken. Besonders empfehlenswert im letzten Abschnitt. Auch hier den Hero bloss nicht mit runter nehmen


----------



## tommyh (5. Juni 2005)

is das nicht die mission bei den dünen?!    wo man mit einem geisterheld eine festung zurück erobern muss und wo es von den riesensandwürmern nur so wimmelt?

oder is die river mission so ähnlich?


----------



## Solon25 (6. Juni 2005)

tommyh am 05.06.2005 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> is das nicht die mission bei den dünen?!    wo man mit einem geisterheld eine festung zurück erobern muss und wo es von den riesensandwürmern nur so wimmelt?
> 
> oder is die river mission so ähnlich?


In jeder der 3 Missionen ist ein Held dabei. Wirst es sehen wenn alle 3 geschafft hast und den Hohepriester Zahmut ansprichst. Nur so kommst Du dann weiter = Fight gegen Dein Spiegelbild, danach Drachenhöhle usw. usf.


----------



## tommyh (6. Juni 2005)

Solon25 am 06.06.2005 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 05.06.2005 20:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





auf das spiegelbild bin ich schon gespannd soll ja sau schwer sein was man so hört....


----------



## Solon25 (7. Juni 2005)

tommyh am 06.06.2005 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> auf das spiegelbild bin ich schon gespannd soll ja sau schwer sein was man so hört....


Hab mit meinem E/Mö 12 Anläufe gebraucht ^^  Muste erstmal sehen was der Gegenpart so macht. Zuerst hatte er Teil meiner Spells+Bogen, hat mehr Schaden gemacht als ich und sich immer geheilt. Hab ich dann Heilen durch irgend sonen Schrott Spell ersetzt und auch einen Bogen genommen. Der Bogen brachte nix, nur 4 Schaden.. Hab ein Schwert mitgenommen, hatte er ein Eis Schwert das natürlich mehr Schaden machte  Gruppen Heilung musste ich dann auch noch weg nehmen. Insgesamt net so einfach das stimmt


----------



## tommyh (7. Juni 2005)

Solon25 am 07.06.2005 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 06.06.2005 21:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




kann man das als ganze gruppe auch machen so das die gruppe gegen ein spiegelbild antritt oder geht das nur einzeln?


----------



## Untitled (8. Juni 2005)

tommyh am 07.06.2005 21:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 07.06.2005 13:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nein ist ein 1on1 

Bei mir war das ganze sehr mit ironie behaftet...ich hatte mich im tutorial verklickt und hatte Krieger als Sekundärklasse...hab mich das ganze Spiel über geärgert wie ich so blöd sein konnte. Dann beim Kampf gegen das Spiegelbild schon tot gewesen, als es von einer "Schnittwunde" dahingerafft wurde ...Mission bestanden...hab dafür ca. 5-7 anläufe gebraucht.

und bin jetzt trotzdem Mö/N


----------



## Solon25 (8. Juni 2005)

Untitled am 08.06.2005 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> und bin jetzt trotzdem Mö/N


Man bekommt ja in Droknars Schmiede eine Quest nochmal in 3 der Wüstenorte zu reisen. Dort von 4 Geistern eine weitere Quest. Am Ende kann man sich dann aussuchen ob man die 2. Klasse wechseln möchte. Ist also net so schwer an eine neue 2. Klasse zu kommen


----------



## Untitled (8. Juni 2005)

Solon25 am 08.06.2005 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Untitled am 08.06.2005 13:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau so bin ich ja von Mö/K auf Mö(N gekommen


----------



## tommyh (8. Juni 2005)

also ich hab mein spiegelbild gleich beim ersten mal gepackt war eigentlich recht einfach...  

hat schon wer den 



Spoiler



grint drachen besiegt das lvl 32 biest wollte einfach nicht verrecken bis schliesslich die ganze gruppe tot war.... 



und noch was wie läuft das eigentlich mit dem helden der halle?!? kämpft man da eine runde und gehts dann weiter wenn man gewonnen hat und vorallem wie lange geht das dann weiter wieviel kämpfe kommen da hintereinander?


----------



## garris (8. Juni 2005)

tommyh am 08.06.2005 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab mein spiegelbild gleich beim ersten mal gepackt war eigentlich recht einfach...
> 
> hat schon wer den
> 
> ...



 Wie kann man gegen Den kämpfen? Bei uns hat der nur geredet, danach war es gleich aus, was vermutlich daran lag, daß einer der Gruppe zum Portal gelaufen ist. Muß man irgendwas Besonderes machen, um ihn angreifen zu können?


----------



## tommyh (9. Juni 2005)

garris am 08.06.2005 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 08.06.2005 21:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jap musst du.... 



Spoiler



erstmal nicht durchs portal am besten der gruppe vor dem portal in dem man zu dem grint kommt mitteiln das die nicht gleich ins nächste laufen sollen wenn die story weitergeführt wurde dann einfach im raum umschauen da liegt die brut von dem vieh dann einfach ein ei aufheben und schon hast du ein paar sorgen mehr am hals...


----------



## garris (9. Juni 2005)

tommyh am 09.06.2005 09:46 schrieb:
			
		

> garris am 08.06.2005 23:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klingt witzig.... Hab schon gehört, daß der Kampf seeehr schwer sein soll. Gut so, will das Game nämlich nicht zu schnell durchhaben, dazu macht es mir zuviel Spaß.


----------



## Solon25 (10. Juni 2005)

garris am 09.06.2005 22:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt witzig.... Hab schon gehört, daß der Kampf seeehr schwer sein soll. Gut so, will das Game nämlich nicht zu schnell durchhaben, dazu macht es mir zuviel Spaß.


Nun ja, mit meinem E/Mö brauchte ich zwölf Versuche. Hab halt geschaut was der Gegenpart immer so macht. Mit meinem N/Me klappt das bisher nach 10 Versuchen noch nicht. Hatte den 1 mal fast... Kann auch frustrierend werden die Sache   
Bissl unfair das der einen Bogen hat    der >50 Schaden macht und wenn ich einen nutze grad mal 4-8    Hab schon einiges an Spells ausprobiert. Werd heut nachmittag mal mehr Mesmer Spells versuchen..


----------



## garris (10. Juni 2005)

Solon25 am 10.06.2005 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> garris am 09.06.2005 22:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du redest aber vom Spiegelbild, ich vom.....von etwas anderem.
Beim Spiegelbild hab ich 6 Anläufe gebraucht. Allerdings war ich trotzdem sehr böse zwischendurch.


----------



## tommyh (10. Juni 2005)

garris am 09.06.2005 22:36 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 09.06.2005 09:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




war es auch als alle tot am boden lagen....   

aber werd es demnächst nochmal probieren mit ner schlagfertigen gruppe....


----------



## supatollomann (11. Juni 2005)

hi kann mir einer sagen wie ich als nekro mein spiegelbild schlagen kann ??


----------



## Xyr0n (13. Juni 2005)

supatollomann am 11.06.2005 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> hi kann mir einer sagen wie ich als nekro mein spiegelbild schlagen kann ??


nöö,

Mein bruder hats nur durch glück geschafft,was hatsn für ne 2. klasse?


----------



## Heaven_and_Heller (15. Juni 2005)

supatollomann am 11.06.2005 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> hi kann mir einer sagen wie ich als nekro mein spiegelbild schlagen kann ??



Probier mal ohne Zaber usw. in den Kampf zu ziehen.


----------



## Seemannsgarn (16. Juni 2005)

Heaven_and_Heller am 15.06.2005 00:38 schrieb:
			
		

> supatollomann am 11.06.2005 14:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh man, keine fantasie die Leute...mitm Necro isses einfacher als mit jedem anderen char!!

Nimm nur Zauber vom Necro mit, bei denen man leben opfert...du nutzt einfach diese Spells nich, der gegner macht ads städig und treibt sich somit selbst in den Ruin ; )

IGN

Schatten Aragorns W/ME
Shaolin Deathclaw Mö/N


----------



## tommyh (16. Juni 2005)

alter socken die erste mission bei den feuerinseln is ja schwer ich pack mich weg ist ja fast unbestehbar hat die schon wer gezockt?

hab sie beim zweiten anlauf auch noch nicht geschaft obwohl das teamplay recht gut war würd ich mal sagen....


----------



## garris (17. Juni 2005)

tommyh am 16.06.2005 23:45 schrieb:
			
		

> alter socken die erste mission bei den feuerinseln is ja schwer ich pack mich weg ist ja fast unbestehbar hat die schon wer gezockt?
> 
> hab sie beim zweiten anlauf auch noch nicht geschaft obwohl das teamplay recht gut war würd ich mal sagen....



So schwer fand ich die gar nicht, wobei ich sie auch erst beim 4. Mal geschafft habe. Finde es besser, durch das Haupttor zu gehen anstatt drumherum. Meiner Meinung nach nicht schwieriger aber viel kürzer. Und auf dieseI Imps verzichte ich gerne...
Die anderen beiden waren schon schwierig, obwohl ich die Letzte witzigerweise gleich beim 2. Mal geschafft habe. Hauptfeind war sowieso ein zu einfach. Nach den Sprüchen, die er immer ablässt, hätte ich mir schon meher ewartet.


----------



## tommyh (17. Juni 2005)

also du meinst das haupttor wäre der bessere weg?

herum is ja alles voller goblins daran sind wir dann auch gescheiter und das nur ein monk mit von der party war....  

wie lang dauert das game ab der stelle eigentlich noch dürfte ja normal nicht mehr allzu lange sein oder?......leider........


----------



## garris (18. Juni 2005)

tommyh am 17.06.2005 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> also du meinst das haupttor wäre der bessere weg?
> 
> herum is ja alles voller goblins daran sind wir dann auch gescheiter und das nur ein monk mit von der party war....
> 
> wie lang dauert das game ab der stelle eigentlich noch dürfte ja normal nicht mehr allzu lange sein oder?......leider........




Will nicht behaupten, daß es der bessere Weg ist, da ich den anderen nie vollständig probiert habe. Fand den weg durchs Tor aber nicht sehr schwer. Er ist jedoch definitiv kürzer, auch wenn man Zeit für die ganzen Siegel einplanen muß, die einem Energie abziehen. Sobald man das erste Tor auf hat, ist es nicht mehr weit. Und von da an deckt sich er Weg (soweit ich das gesehen habe) mit dem letzten Stück des "Umweges".
Danach sinds nur mehr 2 Missionen. Habs leider vorgestern beendet. Bin gerade dabei, alle Bonus Missionen zu machen und mir mehr Elite skills zu holen...


----------



## tommyh (18. Juni 2005)

garris am 18.06.2005 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 17.06.2005 22:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so hab die mission heute mit ner echt guten truppe gemeistert auch mit durchsfronttor durch...  einer hat einfach immer die murssat gelockt somit waren alle nicht in reichweite der siegelfelder und ging dann recht einfach...  nur schade das es schon bald zu ende ist...  wo bleibt das addon....


----------



## garris (18. Juni 2005)

tommyh am 18.06.2005 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> wo bleibt das addon....



Stimmt. Rede mir zwar immer ein, daß es von Anfang an klar war, daß man irgendwann auf PvP umsteigen muß, jetzt würde ich aber trotzdem gerne mehr Missionen machen. Imemrhin hat mich das Hauptspiel 1 1/2 Monate beschäftigt. Wobei ich sehr oft Freunden geholfen habe.
Werde jetzt noch die restlichen Quests machen, alle fehlenden Bonusmissionen und ein paar Eliteskills holen, aber irgendwann muß ich dann auf PvP wechseln. 
Leider sind wir in der Gilde nur zu zweit und beide zu faul, andere Member zu suchen   , also sollte ich mir irgendwann andere Gilde suchen. Allerdings besteht die "Gefahr", daß ich mich in nächster Zeit eher mit GTA SA beschäftige...


----------



## tommyh (19. Juni 2005)

garris am 18.06.2005 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 18.06.2005 21:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




same here....   

wieviele eliteskills gibt es eigentlich pro klasse? hab bis jetzt nur 6  ....4 für krieger 2 für monk...

bonusmission fehlen mir sicher auch noch mehr wie die hälfte schärft mich jetz aber auch nicht wirklich da mission in kryta und in ascalon mit lvl 20 einfach zu leicht sind und dadurch eigentlich auch keinen fun mehr machen....  

also ich hoff das addon was im herbst kommt *hoff* wird im rollenspielpart ca wieder die gleiche länge haben hab insgesamt 135 stunden verbracht im game zwei missionen fehlen noch also rund 150 stunden für das rollenspiel ist echt sehr viel würd ich mal sagen   


unsere gilde fasst auch nur 3 member    

aber für pvp bin ich sowieso nicht so zu haben...  

noch ne frage wenn die gunst der gotter bei europa liegt kann man die unterwelt erforschen mit einem 8 köpfigen team stimmt das????   haben gestern an paar davon gesprochen   


gta sa liegt auch bei mir hier wartet aufs spielen....


----------



## supatollomann (19. Juni 2005)

tommyh am 19.06.2005 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> garris am 18.06.2005 21:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jo das mit der unterwelt hab ich auch noch net so verstanden wär nett wenn das einer mal posten könnte...so von wo man da startet und was es da so alles gibt


----------



## Dexter (20. Juni 2005)

ich könnte z.Z. theoretisch nur mit dem Lappy spielen, da mein Desktop PC in unregelmäßigen Abständen abkackt

jedenfalls habe ich nach dem letzten Absturz einige Probleme, im Inventar ist noch das zuletzt eingesammelte und auch der Level stimmt noch, auf den Login Screen habe ich aber eine ganz andere Rüstung an und ich lande dann ein paar Gegenden vor dem Absturz, müsste also jetzt einige von neuen freischalten.


----------



## garris (20. Juni 2005)

Also in die Unterwelt kann man unter anderem im Tempel der Zeitalter. Dort gibt es 2 Gegenden: Die Unterwelt, wo man nur hinunterkann, wenn Europa die Gunst der Götter hat und The Fissure of Woe (weiß deutschen Namen jetzt leider nicht!) wo man immer hin kann. Um in die Unterwelt zu kommen, spricht man mit dem großen Phantom, für The Fissure mit dem Geisterhelden.Beide kosten 1k, zumindest The Fissure, wo ich gestern war. Also mir hat es dort gut gefallen, war teilweise echt schwierig. Allerdings weiß ich nicht genau, was man dort macht. Wir haben 2 Quests gelöst aber gibt es dort sowas wie ein "Hauptziel"?
Für die Unterwelt gibt es in de Shiverpeaks noch einen anderen Abgang, wo man immer hinunter kann, dieser soll aber "ungünstig" sein..


----------



## tommyh (20. Juni 2005)

und von wo aus gelangt man dahin wo is das grosse phantom?    und welcher geisterheld gibt ja ne menge in GW.   

werden dort auch einige gute gegenstände gedropt? ist ja nach dem durchspielen der hauptgrund zum weiterzocken neben elite-fertigkeiten...   was ich auch erst gestern bemerkt habe man kann immer nur eine elite-fertigkeit mitnehmen....   naja wär wohl sonst zu einfach...


----------



## garris (20. Juni 2005)

tommyh am 20.06.2005 22:59 schrieb:
			
		

> und von wo aus gelangt man dahin wo is das grosse phantom?    und welcher geisterheld gibt ja ne menge in GW.
> 
> werden dort auch einige gute gegenstände gedropt? ist ja nach dem durchspielen der hauptgrund zum weiterzocken neben elite-fertigkeiten...   was ich auch erst gestern bemerkt habe man kann immer nur eine elite-fertigkeit mitnehmen....   naja wär wohl sonst zu einfach...



Hab doch geschrieben, daß die im Tempel der Zeitalter zu finden sind. Dieser ist in der Nähe von Beetletun, allerdings ist Berg dazwischen. Wenn man dort ist, findet man die 2 schon...
Also ich hab schon länger den besten Stab den es gibt. Nach Items such ich nicht mehr, gerade das ist in dem Spiel ja nicht so aufregend.


----------



## tommyh (21. Juni 2005)

naja ich hab mehr oder weniger auch schon das beste schwert 15-22 flügelschwert mit +20 leben

an runen fehlt es mir halt noch etwas hohe absorbation, hohe lebenskraft, hohe kraft und sonst nur kleine taktik und kleine schwertkunst; das is ja noch ausbau fähig kostet aber leider so viel....


----------



## Pumiggl (22. Juni 2005)

*Wie sind die Systemanforderungen für Gulid Wars?*

Hallo,

hab mir jetzt nicht alles duchrgelesen, denke mal die Frage kam irgfendwo auf den 53 Seiten schonmal, also nehmts mir bitte nicht übel dass ich frag:

Wie sind die Systemanforderungen für Guild Wars?

Ich wollte mir das Game auch gerne kaufen, weiß aber nicht ob mein PC das mitmacht. Könnt ihr mir die Systemanforderungen mal sagen?

Mein System:

Athlon 1600+
512 MB Ram
Radeon 9600 Pro

Hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen!


----------



## tommyh (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wie sind die Systemanforderungen für Gulid Wars?*



			
				Pumiggl am 22.06.2005 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hab mir jetzt nicht alles duchrgelesen, denke mal die Frage kam irgfendwo auf den 53 Seiten schonmal, also nehmts mir bitte nicht übel dass ich frag:
> 
> ...




jo macht er...  


P III 800 mhz
256 mb ram
radeon 8500


also kaufen und geniessen....


----------



## Pumiggl (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wie sind die Systemanforderungen für Gulid Wars?*



			
				tommyh am 22.06.2005 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Pumiggl am 22.06.2005 18:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, danke für die Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!! Werd gleich mal losziehn und kaufen. Soll ja ziemlich gut sein, wäre aber auch mein erstes Online Rollenspiel, ich denk aber mal ich mach da keinen Fehlkauf bei dem was ich so gehört hab


----------



## Vollmi (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wie sind die Systemanforderungen für Gulid Wars?*



			
				Pumiggl am 23.06.2005 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> OK, danke für die Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!! Werd gleich mal losziehn und kaufen. Soll ja ziemlich gut sein, wäre aber auch mein erstes Online Rollenspiel, ich denk aber mal ich mach da keinen Fehlkauf bei dem was ich so gehört hab


Denk ich auch ned, denn GW ist/war auch mein erstes (Online-)Rollenspiel überhaupt und ich bereu es keine Sekunde.


----------



## Pumiggl (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wie sind die Systemanforderungen für Gulid Wars?*

Also ich hab auch bei amazon.de folgende 2 Beiträge gelesen von Leuten die das Spiel gekauft haben:

"Das Spiel ist im Solo-Modus nach max. 2 Wochen intensiveren Spielens fertig...... / Danach bleibt nur noch die Gildenkämpfe, was nun mal wirklich nicht jeden interessiert und nach einer Weile auch etwas Eintönig wird."

Frage: Was sind Gildenkämpfe?


"Ein schönes Spiel, aber dazu wird hier ja schon alles gesagt. Konnte es nach 4 Wochen auch endlich installieren und will hier deshalb einen Hinweis an Interessierte platzieren: Am Anfang konnten meine Rechner (hab' 3 im Netzwerk) keine Verbindung zu ArenaNet aufbauen. Kam dann dank des engagierten Supports von Guild Wars in die Tiefen der Portfreigabe, des Portforwarding und des Porttriggerung. Port 6112 muss frei sein, ADP und UCP. ADP war frei, Ping positiv, aber UCP hing. Gab ein Ping Pong Spiel zwischen Guild Wars, meinem Routersupport Netgear und meinem Provider t-online. Des Rätsels Lösung war Steganos Anonym Surfen. Obwohl inaktiv, hat es den Rückkanal blockiert. Erst die Deinstallation von der Festplatte hat die Installation möglich gemacht.

Wem das alles hier Spanisch vorkommt sei gewarnt: Keine einfache Installation wie bei anderen Spielen. Kann man auch in den einschlägigen Foren nachlesen."

Ist die Installation wirklich so schwierig oder ist das nur die Meinung von jemandem der alles immer ganz einfach haben will??


----------



## supatollomann (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wie sind die Systemanforderungen für Gulid Wars?*



			
				Pumiggl am 23.06.2005 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab auch bei amazon.de folgende 2 Beiträge gelesen von Leuten die das Spiel gekauft haben:
> 
> "Das Spiel ist im Solo-Modus nach max. 2 Wochen intensiveren Spielens fertig...... / Danach bleibt nur noch die Gildenkämpfe, was nun mal wirklich nicht jeden interessiert und nach einer Weile auch etwas Eintönig wird."
> 
> ...





der typ der das gesagt hat labert kappes . ich hatte die installation nach 5 minuten ihne probleme hinter mir . der support ist gut und updates werden eigenständi9g runtergeladen und in das spiel integriert !!!

das mit dem 2 wochen durch stimmt auch nich da es immer noch sehr viel in dem spiel zu entdecken gibt zb die unterwelt oder viele gebiete und aussenposten die zum durchspielen nicht nötig sind . ausserdem kommen ja bald add-ons mit neuem umfang


----------



## supatollomann (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wie sind die Systemanforderungen für Gulid Wars?*

ach ja gilden kämpfe kann man ein bisschen mit cs vergleichen : pvp und die spieler einer gilde kämpfen gegen die andere auf einer jeweiligen gildenhalle um den sieg .der sieger steigt in der weltweiten ladder auf

ps : langweilich werden die auch nur wenn man verliert^^


----------



## tommyh (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wie sind die Systemanforderungen für Gulid Wars?*



			
				Pumiggl am 23.06.2005 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab auch bei amazon.de folgende 2 Beiträge gelesen von Leuten die das Spiel gekauft haben:
> 
> "Das Spiel ist im Solo-Modus nach max. 2 Wochen intensiveren Spielens fertig...... / Danach bleibt nur noch die Gildenkämpfe, was nun mal wirklich nicht jeden interessiert und nach einer Weile auch etwas Eintönig wird."
> 
> ...





allein der rollenspielpart hat mich insgesamt 150 stunden gefesselt mir ist schon klar das ich mir zeit gelassen habe aber man soll ja spiele geniessen und nicht durch rushen......  

durchschnittlich wird man wohl an die 100 stunden brauchen zum durchzocken wenn man nicht unbedingt jede quest erledigt so wie ich es getan habe.....


----------



## Pumiggl (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wie sind die Systemanforderungen für Gulid Wars?*

Danke für die Antworten, so noch eine Frage (ich weiß ich nerv schon):

Wie ist das mit der Internetverbindung? Also ich hab nen DSL 2000 Anschluss, reicht das für Guild Wars oder wird das zu Spielschwierigkeiten kommen?


----------



## Seemannsgarn (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wie sind die Systemanforderungen für Gulid Wars?*



			
				Pumiggl am 23.06.2005 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab auch bei amazon.de folgende 2 Beiträge gelesen von Leuten die das Spiel gekauft haben:
> 
> "Das Spiel ist im Solo-Modus nach max. 2 Wochen intensiveren Spielens fertig...... / Danach bleibt nur noch die Gildenkämpfe, was nun mal wirklich nicht jeden interessiert und nach einer Weile auch etwas Eintönig wird."



Nach 2 Wochen intensivem Spielens ist das Spiel durch...stimmt. 
Für Doom, welches mich 5 Euro mehr gekostet hat, habe ich übrigens 7,5 Stunden gebraucht...gut, es gibt mehrere Schwierigkeitsgrade..in GW aber auch, könnt gerne mal versuchen die Aufträge alleine ohne Party zu lösen  Ach, und man hat 6 Hauptcharakterklassen, die man auch noch mit je 5 anderen mischen kann...UND dann wären da noch die Gildenkämpfe. 

Also auf Amazon Kommentare brauch man nicht wirklich was geben.


----------



## Seemannsgarn (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wie sind die Systemanforderungen für Gulid Wars?*



			
				Pumiggl am 24.06.2005 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Antworten, so noch eine Frage (ich weiß ich nerv schon):
> 
> Wie ist das mit der Internetverbindung? Also ich hab nen DSL 2000 Anschluss, reicht das für Guild Wars oder wird das zu Spielschwierigkeiten kommen?



Nein, du brauchst mindestens eine 10 Mbit Standleitung für 299€ im Monat...(würde dein Provider sagen)

Alles ab ISDN reicht völlig aus, beim Patchen wirst anfangs ein wenig warten müssen, gibt ja mittlerweile einige (also mit ISDN mein ich)!! Mit DSL 2000 sag ich mal...1 Minute


----------



## Pumiggl (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wie sind die Systemanforderungen für Gulid Wars?*

OK, eine Frage noch (ich hoffe die letzte bis ich das Spiel am PC hab   ):

Wie ist das mit Sprachausgabe? Klar, die anderen Onlinecharaktere werden sich mit mir über Chat unterhalten (hab aber auch was von ner Headset/Mikrofon+Kopfhöhrer-Kommunikationsmöglichkeit gehört, stimmt das?), aber haben die NPC's ne Sprachausgabe, oder muss man das was die sagen auch lesen? Und ist das Spiel mehr wie Morrowind oder Gothic?


----------



## Solon25 (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wie sind die Systemanforderungen für Gulid Wars?*



			
				Seemannsgarn am 24.06.2005 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Pumiggl am 23.06.2005 19:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist ja nicht so das NcSoft nichts macht... Auszug zum nächsten Patch von NcSoft:

_Spiel-Updates
Anmerkungen zum nächsten Update - 23 Juni 2005
In unserem nächsten großen Update geht es um die Einführung von PvP-Belohnungen._

Einiges an Text dazu (löblich, sie testen die Neuerungen auf separaten Servern    )

*Zum Abschluss noch eines: Einige von Euch fragen sich vielleicht, ob wir vergessen haben, dass aufgestiegene Charaktere mit Obsidianrüstungen auch Herausforderungen brauchen … Nur keine Sorge. Ihr seid als Nächstes dran.*

~ James Phinney



			
				Pumiggl am 24.06.2005 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> OK, eine Frage noch (ich hoffe die letzte bis ich das Spiel am PC hab   ):
> 
> Wie ist das mit Sprachausgabe? Klar, die anderen Onlinecharaktere werden sich mit mir über Chat unterhalten (hab aber auch was von ner Headset/Mikrofon+Kopfhöhrer-Kommunikationsmöglichkeit gehört, stimmt das?), aber haben die NPC's ne Sprachausgabe, oder muss man das was die sagen auch lesen? Und ist das Spiel mehr wie Morrowind oder Gothic?


Sprachausgabe gibt es nur zur Story in den KOOP Missionen.
Die NPC's sagen nichts und Du musst auch nichts lesen (ausser im LOG die Questaufgaben).

EDIT: Noch die *>>>Quelle des NcSoft Comments<<< *


----------



## Tiger39 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Wie sind die Systemanforderungen für Gulid Wars?*

Steuert man mit der Maus oder WASD?

danke


----------



## SuB_ZeRo88 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Wie sind die Systemanforderungen für Gulid Wars?*



			
				Tiger39 am 28.11.2006 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Steuert man mit der Maus oder WASD?
> 
> danke




beides möglich


----------



## Fimbul (28. November 2006)

*AW: Wie sind die Systemanforderungen für Gulid Wars?*



			
				SuB_ZeRo88 am 28.11.2006 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Tiger39 am 28.11.2006 14:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wobei eine Kombination aus Beidem sinnvoll ist. Mit WASD laufen, mit Maus drehen, zoomen etc.
Und wenn man schon bissl Erfahrung hat was wo liegt, mit 1-8 die Fertigkeiten steuern. Geht schneller als mit der Maus.


----------



## Mighti (29. November 2006)

*.*

Schade, aber mit Nightfall ist der PvP Part (das einzig spaßige an Guild Wars) komplett versaut worden.


----------



## SabrinaHase (30. November 2006)

Ich würde bei sowas dann auch eingefleischte communites wie www.wartower.de empfehlen.


----------



## Ferritt (29. Januar 2012)

Der letzte Beitrag hier ist vom 30.11.2006 !  o.0
Interesiert es denn keinem das bald GW 2 raus kommt ?
Also Mädels/Jungs rann an die Tastaturen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xiaotuanzi (13. Februar 2012)

naja ist mal eine frage kommen sicher noch ein paar aber das game kommt ja sowieso erst in einem monat....


----------

